# Eldorado



## Holger78 (20. Dezember 2008)

"The Trail" heißt jetzt "Eldorado"

Eine weitere Bergabstrecke in der Nähe Entenpfuhls.
Inklusive Road-gap, einigen dicken Anliegern, Steinfeld und diversen Kickern...(für chickenways ist natürlich gesorgt).

Have fun!

Herzlichen Gruß
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. Dezember 2008)

Hey, auch noch auf den Beinen  ?
Wann bist Du nochmal da? Hatte Morgen überlegt... 
Erzähl mal was es neues gibt ;-)
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (20. Dezember 2008)

hola
nich viel neues
morgen steht das gap auf der planung
eventuell noch zwei anlieger zuschütten 

gegen zwei bin ich spätestens dort denk ich

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2008)

jemand heut zufällig was eingepackt am gap?
sowas wie werkzeug in rot....

wär super wenn ihrs einfach zurücklegt.
Dankeschön!

Holger


----------



## nosh (22. Dezember 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> jemand heut zufällig was eingepackt am gap?
> sowas wie werkzeug in rot....
> 
> wär super wenn ihrs einfach zurücklegt.
> ...




moin
sind da gestern vorbei gefahren haben aber vom weg aus nur euren müll gesehen!  
sollte wohl nicht so sonderlich schwer sein das man das zeug was man mit in den wald schleppt auch wieder mit nach hause nimmt, das hat bis jetzt auch immer geklappt, und stand bei noch keinem biker dem ich begegnet bin zur debatte.

ihr solltet mal überlegen was das für einen eindruck auf andere waldbesucher macht wenn ihr eine neue strecke anlegt die direkt vom weg einzusehen ist, und dann auch noch euren müll sofort am weg liegen lasst  gebt den "Naturschützern" nur noch mehr argumente gegen uns, die mit ihren autos bis hoch in den wald auf ihren waldparkplatz fahren um dann vom 6m breiten asphalt wanderwegen über die naturzerstörung eines 30cm trampelpfads genau so empört sind als würd man da ein atommüllendlager anlegen.

der der den schei$$ da liegen lassen hat soll sich gefälligst wenn er das nächste mal biken ist eine tüte in seinen rucksack stopfen und dann seinen beschi$$enen müll einpacken, und wenn er da noch was liegen sieht kann er das auch sofort mit einpacken.


und noch ein bischen rätzelspass für alle: 
markierte Bäume + neue strecke + müll = ?


viel spass auf unseren trails solange wir sie noch haben
bene


----------



## benjamin123 (22. Dezember 2008)

Man Bene,

du sprichst mir ja sowas von aus der Seele. Ach ja noch was, vor einem Jahr hatten wir die Toblerone und den Naturknaller plus ein Thread im Forum. Jetzt haben wir drei Trails plus drei threads im mtb Forum. Anscheinend ist euch eh die Meinung anderer egal, drum ist mir euer Werkzeug auch egal, schade das es jetzt schon soweit ist das wir einander egal sind. Aber macht ruhig weiter, vergesst nicht in einem Jahr Eintritt zu verlangen im "Eldorado".

mfg
benjamin


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2008)

In aller Deutlichkeit:
Niemand hat dort in meiner Gegenwart Müll liegen gelassen.

Eure Meinung ist mir wichtig - aus diesem Grund hab ich auch Euren Thread "Toblerone" nicht mehr weiter benützt als Ihr gemeckert habt.
Ohne Eure damaligen Kommentare wäre es wahrscheinlich immer noch nur dieser eine Thread.

Ihr seid glücklich, daß es zwei Strecken gibt und beschwert Euch, daß es jetzt eine mehr ist?

Wir haben uns vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal im Wald vernünftig ausgetauscht - für mich war das durchaus fruchtbar; warum erscheint es Euch jetzt als würden wir uns nicht gegenseitig respektieren?

Meiner Meinung nach wird, falls die eine oder andere Strecke platt gemacht wird, binnen Kürze wieder eine neue entstehen bzw. die alte 'auferstehen'. 
Oder seh ich das so dermaßen verkehrt?

Lieben Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2008)

jemand zufällig was eingepackt am gap?
sowas wie werkzeug in rot....

wär super wenn ihrs einfach zurücklegt.
Dankeschön!

Holger


----------



## kinschman (22. Dezember 2008)

also ich stehe dem ganzen ge-baue zwiespältig gegenüber.

auf der einen seite ist das natürlich klasse mal nicht nur auf naturtrails zu fahren,
aaaber auf der anderen seite bieten solche bauten immer angriffsfläche für vermeintliche naturschützer, forstbehörde, usw...
auch wenn klar ist das das alles aus den waldeigenen baustoffen entsteht - in das ökosystem wald wird eingegriffen..blablabla.....
...was die forstpanzer machen steht außen vor. diese schädigen den wald mehr als ein handtuchbreiter trail oder ein aus holz,erde, geäst gebauter kicker, anlieger, etc.....aaaaaber die forstpanzer haben eine lobby - "wir" nicht.
und durch halblegale bauten im sichtbereich der hauptwege wird das auch nicht besser.
vorallem wenn an solchen stellen leute verunfallen und mit dem rettungswagen abgeholt werden müssen (ok...da war die hauptwegnähe ein vorteil)

von daher wäre es meiner meinung nach sinnvoll die "großen" attraktionen nicht im sichtbereich der hauptwege anzulegen, sondern gerade dort sehr dezent den trail ein-u. austreten zu lassen.


was mich außerdem interessieren würde:
hat sich in der vergangenheit jemand mal bemüht mit der zuständigen forstbehörde, der stadt aachen, grundstückbesitzern, etc... in verbindung zu setzen wie ein gemeinsames miteinander von allen waldnutzern (wanderer, reiter, jogger, biker) aussehen könnte ???
vielleicht besteht ja auch eine möglichkeit einige trails zu legalisieren ???

bei allen bauvorhaben sollte man sich immer vor augen führen wie das auf außenstehende wirkt - denn schließlich werden die trails nicht nur von bikern genutzt !!!
z.b. münden auf die toblerone auch einige wege die oft von joggern genutzt werden !!!


soweit erstmal meine gedanken und ideen


----------



## Holger78 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hey!

Bin prinzipiell deiner Meinung - das mit den Hauptattraktionen nicht in Forstwegnähe ist ein guter Aspekt; daher auch alle außer Sichtweite (mal abgesehen vom Gap natürlich).

Was nen Diskurs mit den verantwortlichen Instanzen betrifft - möchte behaupten, daß das aufgrund der kleinen Lobby (und dem Kleinkrieg innerhalb dieser) zwecklos ist.
Falls jemand ne Petition ins Leben ruft - meine Unterschrift ist sicher mit dabei

Lieben Gruß
Holger


----------



## Rockcity Roller (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallöchen uznd frohe Weihnachten erstma!

was das mit dem Müll am neuen Trail angeht: ich war da am Sonntag auch dabei, und da, wo der "el dorado" den waldweg kreuzt, sah man in 5 meter entfernung schon wasserpullen und ne tüte oder sowas rumliegen, was natürlich voll kacke ist. sieht das der Förster, oder beschweren sich n paar Wanderer beim Forstamt, dann ist nicht nur dieser Trail, sondern auch ganz flott Toblerone und Naturknaller unter Beschuss. Das die Toblerone sich bespielsweise seit Jahren als geduldet halten konnte, liegt einzig und allein daran, das es da (meines Wissens) bisher kein gravierendes Müllprobem gab. Zumindest is mir da nix groß aufgefallen ausser hier und da mal ne Schaufel, die allerdings gut versteckt war. @Holger: der böse brief vom Bene war nicht an dich persönlich gerichtet, sondern an denjenigen, der da seinen Hausstand hat liegen lassen. Da du da oft bist und baust, liegt es natürlich nah, das du davon was weisst oder dabei warst. Ich glaub dir, das du da nix von wusstest, geschweige denn selber da den Krempel hast liegen lassen, insofern richtet sich der Appell an den unbekannten Bösewicht. 

Desweiteren stimme ich aber auch mit Benny überein, das man nicht unbedingt jeden neuen Trail oder Spot hier groß ankündigen muss. Die Leute, die in den Wald fahren, sehen die Strecken doch selber, vor allem wenn sie so auffällig sind wie Toblerone/Naturknaller/deinen neuen Track. Leute kommen also von selber genug. Je mehr Leute da antanzen, desto mehr besteht auch die Möglichkeit, das ein paar Heinis da ihren Schrott hinterlegen. Also wäre es für alle sinnvoller, nicht so viel Wind um die Strecken zu machen. Vor allem die Leute, die aktiv da bauen, wie zb. du, Holger, haben länger Spaß an der eigenen Arbeit, wenn man versucht, das ganze im kleineren Kreis zu halten. Ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht, hier was vom Koffer zu posten, und schon wurd ich mit Nachrichten bombardiert, wo das denn ist etc. MIttlerweile hat jemand scheinbar schon den Absprung am Koffer verunstaltet. 

Also, um´s ma kurz zu machen:

Es wäre nett, wenn hier im Netz nicht soviel Wind gemacht wird, und vor allem die Trails mit RESPEKT behandelt werden, also: kein Müll hinterlassen, keine Schaufeln auffällig rumliegen lassen!!! Das müsste doch möglich sein!

In diesem Sinne,
frohe Weihnachten und bis bald im Wald!

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (1. Januar 2009)

Hey Rainer!

frohes neues erstmal!

was herumliegenden müll betrifft - den würd ich sogar selbst auflesen und mitnehmen.

was herumliegendes gerät angeht - das war ziemlich blöd; im dunkeln aufgehört und am darauffolgenden tag erst nachmittags wieder vor ort gewesen. hätte mir auch dann die mühe machen müssen es ordentlich zu verstauen.

was den diebstahl betrifft:

eine dermaßen große unverschämtheit hab ich schon länger nicht mehr erlebt
derjenige oder besser diejenigen sollten mal gut über die bedeutung des wortes RESPEKT nachdenken

@bene:
nochmal vielen dank für die guten tipps bezüglich des streckenbaus 

bis demnächst!

lieben gruß
Holger

P.S.: im gefrorenen zustand fahren sich toblerone und eldorado einfach super


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Januar 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> also ich stehe dem ganzen ge-baue zwiespältig gegenüber.
> 
> auf der einen seite ist das natürlich klasse mal nicht nur auf naturtrails zu fahren,
> aaaber auf der anderen seite bieten solche bauten immer angriffsfläche für vermeintliche naturschützer, forstbehörde, usw...
> ...




Genau  , Hier ist jemand auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken... die Problematik wird ewig die gleiche bleiben, solange es nicht legal ist, ich habe in diesem Thread auch mal den Vorschlag gemacht es auf legalem Weg versucht, aber lest selbst...


Nun wieder zurück zu diesem Thema;
das mit der Vermüllung der Trails ist echt ne Schweinerei die Argumente muss ich wohl nicht nennen, wurden schließlich schon genannt. Dass dem Holger, der dort bestimmt keinen Müll zurücklässt, sein rotes Werkzeug geklaut wird ist genau so "rattig".

Ich bin auch brennend an dem Trail interessiert, aber ich werde nicht danach Fragen, sondern heute mal in die Richtung fahren und gucken was sich finden lässt. Wenn Chickenways existieren super, denn alles was über 3/4 meter hinausgeht ist für mich zur Zeit noch was zu hoch.


So jetzt hab ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben, falls doch noch jemand dran interessiert ist es vllt. mal auf legalem Weg zu versuchen, der schreibt am besten mal in den andern Thread rein.

Gruß unter dem Motto






Max


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Januar 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wenn Chickenways existieren super, denn alles was über 3/4 meter hinausgeht ist für mich zur Zeit noch was zu hoch.



meint du nen dreiviertel meter oder 3-4 meter? also da is nix, was auch nur annährend an 3 meter höhe rankommt an sprüngen. insofern kannste da sorglos alles fahren. im ac wald sind drops von über 3 meter höhe ja eher die ausnahme.


----------



## Holger78 (3. Januar 2009)

wer lust hat:
morgen nachmittag wieder auf eldorado tätig....

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Januar 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> meint du nen dreiviertel meter oder 3-4 meter? also da is nix, was auch nur annährend an 3 meter höhe rankommt an sprüngen. insofern kannste da sorglos alles fahren. im ac wald sind drops von über 3 meter höhe ja eher die ausnahme.




 ich hau mich weg, ne ich meine dreiviertelmeter, frag mal den Holger der kanns dir bestätigen. Ja wahrscheinlich eine unfassbar kleine Zahl für dich aber sie existiert.


Gruß Max


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Januar 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> ich hau mich weg, ne ich meine dreiviertelmeter, frag mal den Holger der kanns dir bestätigen. Ja wahrscheinlich eine unfassbar kleine Zahl für dich aber sie existiert.
> 
> 
> Gruß Max



sorry, das war nicht abfällig gemeint oder so, war wirklich ernst...weil die angabe "3/4" könnte ja beides heissen 

was anderes: wir waren heute am naturknaller und eldorado unterwegs, und da is uns im oberen teil aufgefallen, das da überall fahrspuren sind. da kreuzen sich tausende halbe trails und das ganze gebiet ist völlig zerpflügt. dazu kommen noch die zahlreichen (und meiner meinung nach) unnötigen kicker, die der eh schon recht langsamen, weil flachen strecke, den flow nehmen. gut, das ist ja geschmackssache, aber das gebiet da oben zwischen den beiden trails sieht aus als wär hitler grad in polen eingefallen. vor allem weil der förster jetzt wieder unterwegs ist, ist das voll SCHEI$$E!!! beschränkt euch doch auf die haupttrails, die da sind, bitte. diese halben kreuz-und-quer-lines sehen mittlerweile wirklich nach waldzerstörung aus! und wenn nicht alle 5 meter n halbgarer kicker rumsteht, macht die strecke a) mehr bock und sieht b) nicht zo verwüstet aus. denkt doch mal drüber nach. die markierten bäume da werden eh bald abgeholzt (was bedeutet, das forstamt-mitarbeiter die konstrukte da sowieso sehen) und dann is eh mit der strecke erstmal essig. meine mitfahrer heute sahen das übrigens genauso.

gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (4. Januar 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> sorry, das war nicht abfällig gemeint oder so, war wirklich ernst...weil die angabe "3/4" könnte ja beides heissen
> 
> was anderes: wir waren heute am naturknaller und eldorado unterwegs, und da is uns im oberen teil aufgefallen, das da überall fahrspuren sind. da kreuzen sich tausende halbe trails und das ganze gebiet ist völlig zerpflügt. dazu kommen noch die zahlreichen (und meiner meinung nach) unnötigen kicker, die der eh schon recht langsamen, weil flachen strecke, den flow nehmen. gut, das ist ja geschmackssache, aber das gebiet da oben zwischen den beiden trails sieht aus als wär hitler grad in polen eingefallen. vor allem weil der förster jetzt wieder unterwegs ist, ist das voll SCHEI$$E!!! beschränkt euch doch auf die haupttrails, die da sind, bitte. diese halben kreuz-und-quer-lines sehen mittlerweile wirklich nach waldzerstörung aus! und wenn nicht alle 5 meter n halbgarer kicker rumsteht, macht die strecke a) mehr bock und sieht b) nicht zo verwüstet aus. denkt doch mal drüber nach. die markierten bäume da werden eh bald abgeholzt (was bedeutet, das forstamt-mitarbeiter die konstrukte da sowieso sehen) und dann is eh mit der strecke erstmal essig. meine mitfahrer heute sahen das übrigens genauso.
> 
> gruß rainer



ich war zwar nicht dabei und auch heute nicht vorort - sehe das aber genauso !!!!!

es entstehen in letzter zeit geradezu inflationär an allen ecken im aachener wald (besonders im angesprochenen bereich der toblerone) seltsame konstrukte die wohl mal kicker, anlieger, etc... werden sollen, aber in der umgebung absolut nix verloren haben !!!

ich mein, wenn da nen dicker baum quer in der bestehenden(!!!) trail-abfahrt zu liegen kommt, baut man ne schöne anfahrt - gerne auch etwas höher - das man flowig drüber springen kann, oder wenn sich ne kurve nach ner zeit zum anlieger ausgefahren hat, kann man diesen auch schöner shapen - oder wenn sich irgendwo die möglichkeit eines roadgaps ergibt dann nutzt man das !!
aber krampfhafte versuche an jeder möglichen und unmöglichen (stichwort: flow) stelle irgendwelche -künstlichen und unnatürlich wirkenden- bauwerke zu errichten halte ich für daneben !!!

der wald is schließlich kein bikepark a´la winterberg etc...!!!
(auch wenn die beiden verpeilten pisa-musterschüler aus dem anderen thread das anders sehen *g*)


in diesem sinne, bis neulich


----------



## Holger78 (4. Januar 2009)

War heut noch etwas später dort - der obere Abschnitt ist echt komplett zerfahren. Hab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit bereits mit Ästen und halben Bäumen ne Alternativline dicht gemacht - können andere gern ebenfalls tun wenn gerad anwesend.
Hoffentlich tauts bald wieder. Die Spurrinnen sind echt nich nett zu fahren....

Lieben Gruß
Holger

@Kinschman:
ich seh das auch anders...


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Januar 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> (auch wenn die beiden verpeilten pisa-musterschüler aus dem anderen thread das anders sehen *g*)



 kannst nur hoffen, dass die sich nicht nach hier verirren, ansonsten solltest du dich _fürchten_. 
was hier stand hat sich erledigt....


Max


----------



## Holger78 (9. Januar 2009)

jemand morgen im wald unterwegs?
bin noch am zweifeln ob ich bei dem wetter raus soll....
jemand animationsfreudig?!

gruß
Holger


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. Januar 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> @Kinschman:
> ich seh das auch anders...


das ist schade.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Januar 2009)

och rainer - du weißt doch wie das gemeint is...
nägel kommen mir auch nich in den wald aber n paar gimmicks sind doch nett, oder?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (11. Januar 2009)

pulverschnee-biken heute.... 
wie geil

(und n paar bäume als trennung von naturknaller und eldorado plaziert)


----------



## gobo (12. Januar 2009)

hi leute

ich glaub ihr macht euch das leben selber schwer!!!
wenn ich das hier lese bekomm ich echt zuviel.warum nehmt ihr nicht nen
bagger mit in den wald und fangt dann an zu graben??ist doch viel einfacher!
das ihr da ärger mit dem waldsheriff kriegt wundert mich nicht.
wir haben bei uns zwei strecken gebaut,und der förster hat dies bereits gesehen und duldet es sogar.nur wir halten uns an die regeln und graben nicht wie wild durch die landschaft!

viel spass im weitern leben

mfg


----------



## Rockcity Roller (12. Januar 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> ich glaub ihr macht euch das leben selber schwer!!!
> wenn ich das hier lese bekomm ich echt zuviel.warum nehmt ihr nicht nen
> ...



meine rede


----------



## kinschman (12. Januar 2009)

vorallem weil man im zweifel auf *privatgrund* rumbuddelt !!!

ob man es glaub oder nicht - der wald gehört tatsächlich jemandem !!
ob es nun die stadt, das land, oder privatpersonen sind - jeder quadratmillimeter wald hat nen besitzer !!

nur mal so als überlegung:
wie fändet ihr das wenn bei euch jemand den vorgarten umgraben und seltsame holzbauten darein stellen würde ???

man darf nicht vergessen das "wir" im wald nur geduldet sind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (17. Januar 2009)

morgen eldorado - da bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei ("BAUEN"?? bei uns im wald!?! bauen würd ich niemals....)

das gap soll ja schon was mehr als ne bordsteinkante sein - geb ich mir halt noch n halbes jahr zum üben (u.a. will ich an ner neuen strecke besser werden - daher im zweifelsfall erstmal zu anspruchsvoll; nach ner zeit stellt sich der flow garantiert wieder ein, ich weiß wovon ich rede)

also vielleicht bis morgen!

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (18. Januar 2009)

sehr schön gerad.... auch der ausflug zum funk?turm echt nett!
bis kommende woche!

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (24. Januar 2009)

morgen nachmittag jemand im wald?
ich wahrscheinlich ab 14.00h - bei bedarf, nr sollte bekannt sein

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## acmatze (25. Januar 2009)

hallöchen zusammen,
ich wollte heute nachmittag auch noch mal in den aachener wald, aber wo seid ihr denn da? ich kenne nur die toblerone.


----------



## Holger78 (25. Januar 2009)

a stückle weiter richtung (auf bitte von bene rausgenommen)....................
solltest aber auch schon n paar jungs in der gegend antreffen

bis später
Holger


----------



## nosh (25. Januar 2009)

straßennamen raus danke 



bitte


OHT rockt die welt
bene


----------



## Holger78 (25. Januar 2009)

ich kann endlich ein klein wenig anlieger fahren - yipieeeeeeee

war wiederum sehr nett - danke fürs picture, wenn de magst kannste mir gern schicken Julian 

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (31. Januar 2009)

jemand morgen im wald? geplant ist wieder mal ne session rundum eldorado....

gruß
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt bin dabei! muss aber erst mal wieder reinkommen, hatte ja jetzt wg defektem schaltauge 5 wochen zwangspause... wann,wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (1. Februar 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> wie gesagt bin dabei! muss aber erst mal wieder reinkommen, hatte ja jetzt wg defektem schaltauge 5 wochen zwangspause... wann,wo?



würde lügen wenn ich sag, daß ich es früh schaff....
15.00h sollte ich aber hinbekommen - werd erstmal bei eldorado anfangen
(werd mich aber bemühen früh aus den federn zu kriechen)

für evt. rücksprache gern 0172-2486713


----------



## Holger78 (1. Februar 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hat jemand heute gegen 16h im wald ein erdbeben verspürt? jochen ist dermaßen im fernsehturm gap eingeschlagen, das man die erschütterung 20m weiter im boden gemerkt hat  voll gut! (aber nix passiert, bike und jochen sind intakt)



wer is eigentlich Jochen?
hätt ich aber gern gesehen 
(nich aus schadenfreude natürlich)
hoffe er hat sich danach gleich nochmal getraut und es hat dann wieder geklappt


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Februar 2009)

test


----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2009)

1,2


----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2009)

bin morgen gegen frühen mittag auf eldorado anzutreffen 
wer lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen (zum helfen)

gruß
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. Februar 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> bin morgen gegen frühen mittag auf eldorado anzutreffen
> wer lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen (zum helfen)
> 
> gruß
> Holger




bin morgen früh arbeiten aber wenn ich da rechtzeitig weg komm bin ich am start! wie lange wolltest du bleiben, oder machst du das anhand deiner erfrierungen fest  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2009)

gestern gings bis 20.15h (oder 19.30h?) ohne handschuhe - langsam härt ich ab
morgen aber mit gefütterten arbeitshandschuhen
denke ich werd schon im wald bleiben bis es dunkel ist - erst sachen ausbessern und anschließend die spaßige aufgabe neue dinge zu gestalten (und zwischendurch ausprobieren)
lass einfach durchklingeln wenn de magst


----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> test



hä?
wie jetzt?


----------



## acmatze (6. Februar 2009)

moinmoin,
ist heute Nachmittag jemand von euch am Eldorado anzutreffen? Ich überlege nachher mal dort vorbei zu radeln...


----------



## Holger78 (6. Februar 2009)

ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen nochmal vor ort - kann allerdings überhaupt keine uhrzeitansage machen; hab vormittags noch einiges zu erledigen....
wie gehabt: gern hier n kommentar oder per SMS

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## acmatze (7. Februar 2009)

moin Holger,
ich war gestern nachmittag für zwei drei stündchen im wald. Komischerweise hab ich trotz des guten wetters absolut niemanden getroffen :-(
Ich denke das ich morgen so ab 13.00uhr wieder vor ort bin. wäre cool wenn du auch wieder am start bist. 


gruss
matze


----------



## Holger78 (7. Februar 2009)

hey Matze!
mit morgen könnte klappen!
nachdem sich für heut niemand angekündigt hat und ich auch immer noch nicht mit dem pflastern von der einfahrt fertig bin, gibt das bei mir auch nix mehr

lieben gruß 
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. Februar 2009)

hey holger, hätte eventuell auch morgen zeit. schreib mir mal ne sms wenn du weißt wann du ca da bist!


----------



## Holger78 (8. Februar 2009)

gegen zwei bin ich anwesend!


----------



## Holger78 (27. Februar 2009)

tach

morgen nachmittag wieder jemand im wald?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. Februar 2009)

moin holger, karneval überlebt?
morgen wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber kommende woche! wie siehts da bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (28. Februar 2009)

tach auch,
werde höchstwarscheinlich am sonntag mitm torben vor ort sein.


----------



## Holger78 (28. Februar 2009)

och schad jungs

na aber nächste woche bestimmt wieder

bin heut um drei auf der toblerone zum warmfahren
(geiles wetter hier in köln - hoffentlich is es in ac genauso warm)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. März 2009)

jemand die nächsten tage in der gegend?


----------



## Holger78 (13. März 2009)

Bin morgen ab mittags im Wald unterwegs. 
Wer Bock hat...!?!
(Wie wärs Basti - neues Bike ausführen?!)

Lieben Gruß
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. März 2009)

uhrzeit? wollte vorher noch ein bisschen was lernen, vor 2, 3 uhr schaff ichs wahrscheinlich net...


----------



## Holger78 (14. März 2009)

so ein, zwei uhr bin ich vor ort


----------



## Holger78 (22. März 2009)

suuuper wetter heut und insofern keine einzige pfütze auf den strecken gewesen!
der bombenkrater (toblerone) ist wieder befahrbar (danke jungs!) und ein drop auf eldorado ist seit kurzem auch wieder in shape gebracht.
bis die tage wieder matze!

@jakob
roadgap zweimal gemacht - beide male zu kurz; einmal mit der front gegen die kante und beim zweiten anlauf mit dem hinterteil....
mein bike hat mir zweimal 'das leben gerettet'

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## acmatze (22. März 2009)

jo war echt klasse heute.


----------



## jakob94 (26. März 2009)

@holger 
ja is ne schwierige sache das teil , also ich mein das über den weg kommen , müssen uns da ma ne andere konstruktion ausdenken , vlt den absprung verlängern , o.ä. !
hast du denn vorher noma reingetreten oder nur rollen lassen ?
gruß 
jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (27. März 2009)

bis dato nur rollen lassen.... demnächst mal mit kräftigerem anlauf


----------



## GM210 (27. März 2009)

holger, ich hab immer noch kein fahrfertiges bike. meine kurbeln wollen einfach nicht kommen. schreib mir mal ne sms wenn du am we fahren solltest dann komm ich mal hoch zur strecke mtb'ler begutachten. 
Langsam nervt die Warterei. !


den ben hab ich heute bei bike-components gesehen, der hat mich gar nicht mehr erkannt .  warst du in der zwischenzeit malwieder mit ihm fahren?

BEN. Hallo. Wo bist Du? ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (28. März 2009)

ich warte auf dich basti, bei regen und schnee

hab den ben auch nur paarmal in aachen getroffen, meinte er würd demnächst nochmal fahren; mal schaun wann es soweit ist

morgen wirds spät bei mir - wetter soll ja ebenfalls sch... werden. ma gucken wie nass es ist....


----------



## Holger78 (2. April 2009)

hat ja doch sinn und zweck, daß ich mir hier in gent die bücher um die ohren hau - hab gerad auf nem dirtspot in waasmunster nico vink kennen gelernt. er hatte leider auch keinen 15er schlüssel für mein defektes bmx.
nachdem ich meinte, daß ich sonst als bergab-fahrer tätig bin - erzählte er direkt, daß er im dh-worldcup fährt. andernfalls hätte ich ihn auch nicht erkannt - fast schmächtiger junger mann und recht sympathisch
nico - ich hoffe ich kann demnächst mit funktionstüchtigem bike vor dir glänzen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. April 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> roadgap zweimal gemacht - beide male zu kurz; einmal mit der front gegen die kante und beim zweiten anlauf mit dem hinterteil....
> mein bike hat mir zweimal 'das leben gerettet'



hallo holgi...
welches road gap meinst du? das auf deinem trail is doch noch gar nich fertig...zumindest heute war da noch nix wirklich gebaut?! 

gruß rainer


----------



## Holger78 (2. April 2009)

hey rainer!

eldorado is erstmal auf eis gelegt - wie abgesprochen. da gehts erst wieder in n paar monaten weiter.

der jakob hat mit n paar freunden zusammen ein gap angelegt parallel zur "toblerone"-abfahrt. ne ecke höher als naturkaller - allerdings is die anfahrt enorm kurz bzw. ich hab das 'pushen' immer noch nicht wirklich raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. April 2009)

ahhhh  dann weiss ich was du meinst, da waren wir heute auch kurz 

ja die anfahrt is zu kurz irgendwie, ansonsten sieht das nett aus =)
gruß rainer


----------



## Holger78 (2. April 2009)

sach ma: verrätst du mir so nebenbei was OHT bedeutet?
hab ich schon drüber gerätselt


----------



## acmatze (2. April 2009)

@holger: biste nicht der einzige der über OHT gerätselt hat. ich habe mir auch schon den kopf zerbrochen wofür es wohl stehen könnte. ???


----------



## Holger78 (2. April 2009)

scheinbar werden wir noch länger drüber rätseln - aber eigentlich auch egal

sonntag endlich wieder im wald - hoffentlich sind die strecken genauso trocken wie vor zwei wochen!!


----------



## Holger78 (4. April 2009)

morgen im waahhaald! kommet in scharen und lasset uns dem mäßig schönen wetter frohlocken


----------



## Holger78 (6. April 2009)

morgen nachmittag ist wieder toblerone&co bei mir eingeplant. 
vielleicht fährt sonst noch jemand!?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. April 2009)

ich hatte überlegt, kommt drauf an ob ich früh feierabend habe. wäre dann so ab vier, halb fünf da. passt das bei dir?


----------



## Holger78 (7. April 2009)

ja na klar - werd morgen früh sowieso erstmal lernen. 
schau einfach ob es bei dir paßt - ich bin auf jeden fall unterwegs.
falls wider erwarten doch nicht, werd ichs frühzeitig hier hinein schreiben


----------



## Holger78 (7. April 2009)

mist; für mich fällt es heute flach. hat sich ein termin ergeben, den ich nicht verpaßen darf....
dann wahrscheinlich wieder morgen bei mir.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. April 2009)

bin leider heut auch nicht dazu gekommen, hab mal wieder den arsch voll arbeit und bin grad erst zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (10. April 2009)

heut nachmittag - biken!?!


----------



## Holger78 (13. April 2009)

jemand morgen bock auf wald?
basti: kurbeln am start?
robert: weiß ja nicht ob du arbeiten musst - falls nicht; nochmal ne kleine session?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## DevilRider (13. April 2009)

heyho, jetzt hab ich das hier auch mal gefunden  

... also ich bin, wenn alles gut geht, morgen nachmittag das neue rad testen !


achja,die verbindung von NK zu eldo vor dem drop sollte entweder wieder zugemacht werden oder vernünftig ausgebaut werden (der "anlieger muss ganz neu gebaut werden, ist ja nr loser boden der nachgibt - hat sich heute auch jmd deswegen gelegt) bin bereit da anzupackten !


----------



## Facom (14. April 2009)

@holger: Heute wird's knapp bei mir, eventuell aber ab 18h kurz da ;-)
Morgen hab ich dank Kurzarbeit frei, da könnt ich fast den ganzen Tag 

@devil: das lapierre wieder da? oder schon wieder was ganz neues? ^^


----------



## DevilRider (14. April 2009)

hehe, ne das lapi  

.. war heut ne groooße runde mitn paar drehen (wenn wer lust hat viele trails nacheinander zu fahren .. melden! ich mach dann den führer)  donnerstag bin ich wieder unterwegs !


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. April 2009)

jemand heute (mittwoch) unterwegs?


----------



## Holger78 (19. April 2009)

gleich mit basti im wald.
noch jemand?


----------



## Holger78 (19. April 2009)

alle bei dem schönen wetter versteckt gehabt? 

morgen nachmittag nochmal mit basti unterwegs.
wer bock hat....

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## acmatze (20. April 2009)

heute werde ichs vermutlich nicht schaffen. bin aber morgen am späten nachmittag mitm torben am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (20. April 2009)

oh mist. heute/morgen doch nicht bei mir....werd gleich in die uni fahren

für mich dann hoffentlich mittwoch wieder


----------



## Holger78 (2. Mai 2009)

morgen nachmittag jemand im wald?
ich nämlich!


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. Mai 2009)

Also ich wäre heute Nachmittag im Wald, wenn noch jemand da wäre...


----------



## Holger78 (9. Mai 2009)

servus alle miteinand!

morgen würd ich mich nochmal im wald tummeln wollen. hoffe auf rege beteiligung 

lieben gruß
Holger

@Robert:
wenn du lust hast: schick mir doch mal deine handynr per pn - dann geb ich morgen bescheid wann genau ich dort sein werde


----------



## AC-Stef (9. Mai 2009)

Hi ich war heut da in der Ecke sag mal liegt der Eldorado von oben gesehen links von der Toblerone ?

Greetz Stef


----------



## Holger78 (10. Mai 2009)

yep.
dazwischen kommt aber erst noch der naturknaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (6. Juni 2009)

es gibt einige neue gimmicks auf eldorado! wer sie noch nicht gesehen/gefahren hat/ist, dem würd ich das empfehlen.

ach ja:
alternativ-lines sind ja nicht verkehrt; aber muss man deswegen die ursprüngliche mit ästen blockieren? doch wohl eher nicht, gell!?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## PulpO (7. Juni 2009)

> es gibt einige neue gimmicks auf eldorado!



Heist das du hast dieses gestern wieder rum gebastelt, Holger? Was gibts? 

Schöne Grusse Erwin


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Juni 2009)

nur so zur info: koffer und handtasche wurden professionell zerstört und mit baumstämmen zugelegt. da wird wohl das forstamt eingegriffen haben. nur so als kleiner denkanstoß bezüglich weiter im wald bauen...
wir dachten da hätte man drüber geredet.


----------



## Holger78 (7. Juni 2009)

wird nicht verraten

na dann hoff ich mal, daß das mit eldorado nicht passiert, gell!?
hab euch damals eingestanden nicht weiter nach unten zu erschließen und das roadgap erstmal weg zu lassen. hab ich so gehandhabt - ergo?

ach ja: hoffe ihr findet bald was vergleichbares neues! waren ja wirklich zwei mächtige dinger....


----------



## jakob94 (9. Juni 2009)

eldorado macht jetzt echt spaß zufahren , nur unterhalb vom weg is jetzt en neuer double , danach folgt direkt ne steilkurve die könnte noch ausgebaut werden , hab mich da ma sonntag richtig mies zerlegt , aber sonst echt respekt is richtig geil zufahren !


----------



## mylo (9. Juni 2009)

jakob94 schrieb:


> eldorado macht jetzt echt spaß zufahren , nur unterhalb vom weg is jetzt en neuer double , danach folgt direkt ne steilkurve die könnte noch ausgebaut werden , hab mich da ma sonntag richtig mies zerlegt , aber sonst echt respekt is richtig geil zufahren !



ich hab da auch schon nen vorschlag:
man könnte den kicker etwas glätten so dass man nur kurz abhebt und bei ausreichend speed auch schon in den anlieger rein whippen kann.
dazu musste man den anlieger nichtmal erhöhen und alles wäre auch bei nässe gut befahrbar.
bin auch bereit da anzupacken!
ansonsten muss ich jakob zustimmen!
Habt echt ne schöne Strecke gebaut Holger und all die anderen


----------



## nwamz (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

komme selbst aus Kohlscheid und wollte demnächst auch mal in den Aachener Wald. Könnt ihr mir kurz beschreiben wo diese Strecke ist? ggf Googlemaps / Earth?

Danke euch


----------



## Holger78 (10. Juni 2009)

neuer double im unteren teil? hab ich was verpaßt? das muss ich mir am we anschauen.

möchte die "adresse" nicht hier ins netz stellen - wird nicht gern gesehen.
lies dir doch den tobleronethread und diesen hier durch; falls du es dann noch nicht findest, verabrede dich vielleicht mit jemandem


----------



## nwamz (10. Juni 2009)

Ja ok kann ich verstehen  
Wird auch erst so in 2 Monaten soweit sein da ich dann erst das entsprechende Bike bekomme. Ich meld mich dann einfach nochmal 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## mylo (12. Juni 2009)

@holger
ja also ist eigentlich kein 'richtiger' double im herkömmlichn Sinn sondern mehr ein Kickker über ein Loch
das kommt dann halt kurz vor einem Anlieger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (14. Juni 2009)

dann weiß ich was ihr meint.
die passage geht aber gut meiner meinung nach; gelingt mir zwar auch nicht immer die richtige 'einflugschneise' zu erhaschen - finds baulich aber ausgereift; würd da nix ändern wollen. 
lieber üben, üben, und nochmal...  (ich glaube im idealfall legt man sich schon im sprung etwas schräg in die luft um den anlieger gut auszunützen - ist mir aber auch erst zweimal einigermaßen gelungen )


----------



## Tom Servo (15. Juni 2009)

Vorige Tage bin ich mit ein paar Leuten den oberen Teil gefahren. Nettes Streckchen. Nur der Double hinter der Kurve oben is momentan nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## jakob94 (15. Juni 2009)

@ holger : is gar keine frage das die pasage gut zu fahren is , is halt nur bei schlechtem , d.h. bei regen sehr rutschig , deswegen wär mein vorschlag , den anlieger höher und länger zu machen , dass man sich da richtig reinlegen kann !


----------



## Holger78 (15. Juni 2009)

@Tom Servo
danke - kann dir auch den unteren teil empfehlen 

@jakob94
bin die passage noch nicht im regen gefahren; werd ich die kommenden wochen mal machen. dann mal weitersehen


----------



## Holger78 (22. Juni 2009)

jemand bock auf ne session morgen? mein plan is so gegen ein, zwei uhr im wald aufzuschlagen....


----------



## DevilRider (22. Juni 2009)

wenn morgen meine neue cam da ist bin ich auf jeden fall am start (wahrscheinlich eher später)

hab zwar momentan kein rad bzw. gabel , denke aber ich komm mitm brot


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (22. Juni 2009)

ich bin dabei! ich werd nur bis mittag arbeiten und dann los, denke so zwei wirds werden!
gruß alex


----------



## Holger78 (26. Juni 2009)

jemand lust heut mal quer durch den wald zu fahren? muss unbedingt was an meiner kondition tun, wollte daher gemütlich alle bekannten spots in aachen anfahren. 
stände so ab drei/vier uhr zur verfügung

lieben gruß
Holger

edit:
ein mitfahrer hat sich schon gefunden - noch wer?


----------



## Holger78 (30. Juni 2009)

ich wollt morgen spätnachmittags nochmal die bekannten strecken runter-rauf etc.. jemand mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. Juni 2009)

bin so ab sieben unterwegs mitm lucien, ich meld mich mal wenn ich im revier bin!


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juli 2009)

morgen wieder ne session im wald geplant - uhrzeit: nachm aufstehen....
freu mich auf begleitung!


----------



## PulpO (2. August 2009)

fúr die leute die *eldorado *nicht kennen: graden im netz drauf gestosen.. so wie der trail der zeit aussieht:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c11mehLxcjc"]YouTube - Aachener Wald[/ame]

_*props* an die bauer.. der trail fährt sich letzter zeit immer flowiger.._


----------



## Jetpilot (6. August 2009)

nettes video.
da ich noch blutiger anfänger bei trailfahrten bin, wollte ich fragen ob ich nächste woche mal irgentwo anschluss finden könnte. Treffpunkt und uhrzeit sind mir egal, ich komm dann dahin wenn ihr was sagt. (am besten bekannte treffpunkte angeben, die ich banause auch finden kann, wie z.B. waldschenke oder so)

Danke für rückmeldungen und gegebenenfalls bis dann

gruß


----------



## Tom Servo (6. August 2009)

Das Step-Down sieht in echt höher aus wie auf'm Video. Trau mich da immer noch nicht runter (wohl eher, weil da direkt dran 'en Baum steht).


----------



## Holger78 (6. August 2009)

ach das geht schon alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (6. August 2009)

Ah d'r Holger. Meine Kollegen hatteste eben ja noch da oben getroffen. Hab leider kurz vorher abgedreht, da sich meine Rippenprellung zu sehr bemerkbar machte, sonst hätte man sich Tach sagen können.


----------



## DevilRider (7. August 2009)

wer hat auf dem naturknaller den drop hochgesetzt ? ziemlich geile aktion  werdes mal morgen auspobieren .. ist wer dabei ? (freitag 7.8)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. August 2009)

wieviel höher? geil, das macht die ganze line direkt interessanter!


----------



## PulpO (7. August 2009)

ungefähr ne meter hoch..

check: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/422989


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. August 2009)

sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## DevilRider (12. August 2009)

bin ab ca. 2 uhr unterwegs, einfach mal anschreiben wenn wer lust hat - oder kommen !


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. August 2009)

props an die die den drop nochmal umgebaut haben, macht laune


----------



## nwamz (19. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## DevilRider (19. August 2009)

joa wir sind am start ... sieht man sich


----------



## Tom Servo (2. September 2009)

Oben am zweiten Teil der vom Weg startet, der erste Sprung nach dem Anlieger... Müss ich da schräg rüberziehen und versuchen in den Anlieger zu landen, oder wie vermeid ich ein Besuch in der Botanik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. September 2009)

du meinst unterhalb des fußgängerweges der kleine sprung?
der ist etwas tricky, man muss schon ein bißchen um die ecke springen. ich leg mich da auch ab und zu mal ab. wird schon!


----------



## Tom Servo (2. September 2009)

Jo da unten. Eben bald 'nen neuen Chickenway bis ins nächste Stück gezogen :V


----------



## DevilRider (2. September 2009)

nicht zu schnell fahren dafür mehr abdrücken bis jetzt hab ich mich noch nie da in gebüsch gesetzt ... nur die spuren von denen den es passiert irritieren etwas


----------



## DevilRider (12. September 2009)

hallo miteinander,

ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich morgen von 12-16 uhr auf Eldorado und buddele an einem neuem "kurz-trail", würde mich über unterstützung freuen !

das ist bereits gestern entstanden [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy3UBMzktx4&eurl"]YouTube - neuerdouble[/ame]


also einfach melden oder vorbeikommen 


wer sich jetzt Gedanken um den Wald machen, ich beruhige euch ... der Trail wird nicht länger als 200m, er wird naturbelassen (keine bretter o.ä. und möglichst schmal / müll wird selbstverständlcih nicht liegen gelassen / bäume in der umgebung sind nicht makiert) falls von mehreren seiten Widerspruch kommt bin ich auch bereit das Projekt sauen zu lassen (mir fehlt in Aachen einfach was wo nicht jeder cc`ler fährt -> d.h. große sachen und keine chickenways). Im Gegenzug dazu könnte z.B. man ja das "Gap" auf dem Naturknaller, parallel zum Drop wieder in seine Uhrsprungsform bringen, da es anscheinden doch nichts wird - trotzdem eine gute Idee ! Man könnte ja den Drop dafür weiter nach hinten setzt und etwas erhöhen, wär das selbe im Prinzip ! Was sagt ihr ?



Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Hike (12. September 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. September 2009)

bin morgen am start, nimm mal dein handy mit julian!


----------



## Holger78 (2. Oktober 2009)

bin heut nachmittag im wald - wird ein gemütlicher....
bis später Matze und Robert


----------



## acmatze (2. Oktober 2009)

jo, bis später dann holger. Wann bistn in etwa vor ort??? ich denke dass ich so ab drei am start bin.


----------



## Holger78 (2. Oktober 2009)

a bisserl eher werd ich schon dort sein denk ich - aber auch nich viel. andernfalls bin ich ja schon platt wenn du kommst. der robert is auch erst gegen sechs am start - werd anfangs halt noch was zu fuss unternehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (2. Oktober 2009)

alles klar. dann bis gleich. ich versuch so früh wie möglich zu kommen.


----------



## Holger78 (2. Oktober 2009)

gerad dieses schicke video von unserem urlaub entdeckt:

http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1007129/freecasters-dhi-highlights-from-schladming-09

4,5km länge, 1,1km höhendifferenz, 4.01min ==== 
67km/h durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit

waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnssssssssiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acmatze (2. Oktober 2009)

wow, klasse video.


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Oktober 2009)

wer ist wo zu sehen?


----------



## Holger78 (2. Oktober 2009)

aus dem aachener ländle niemand


----------



## Holger78 (3. Oktober 2009)

bin nachher wieder im wald da wo gestern. wer bock hat - handy hab ich dabei oder einfach so vorbeischauen. 
@Robert
heut könnt ich dir nen lift geben wenn du möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (3. Oktober 2009)

moin,

bin später mimt cc im wald und wollte was buddeln ! holger: ab wann bist du da ?

Grüße


----------



## Holger78 (3. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön! dann bis nachher (zwei drei uhr tipp ich mal - kanns noch nich absehen) 
ach ja: buddeln zerstört die umwelt! daher mach ich sowas nicht und möchte das auch nicht im forum lesen/schreiben


----------



## acmatze (3. Oktober 2009)

selbstverständlich wird im wald nicht gebuddelt. ich nehme an der julian meinte mit buddeln seine reifen, die sich beim antritt tief in den boden "buddeln". 
evtl. komm ich auch gleich mal vorbei. aber dann ohne rad und dafür mit hund...
der kann übrigens auch hervorragend "buddeln".
in diesem sinne
bis spädder


----------



## Holger78 (3. Oktober 2009)

stimmt - dumm von mir etwas anderes anzunehmen 

hervorragend - dann bis gleich


----------



## kinschman (3. Oktober 2009)

naja...vielleicht meinte er aber auch folgendes:
http://nds.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddel

 


don´t drink and drive


----------



## Holger78 (3. Oktober 2009)

julian - das hätt ich nicht von dir erwartet


----------



## DevilRider (3. Oktober 2009)

... aber hast gesehen was ich mitm hiterrad am anlieger gemacht hab oder ? 

ich finde man sollte eher die vorandenen sach verbessern und dann weiterbauen !

lieber ganze halbe als ne halbe ganze


morgen bin ich dann wohl was länger da !


----------



## Holger78 (4. Oktober 2009)

ne hab ich nicht - daher hab ich doch nochmal nachgefragt....
na denn ma bis morgen!


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Oktober 2009)

@Holger: Wann wird man dich antreffen?


----------



## Holger78 (4. Oktober 2009)

round about zwei - ich schick noch ne sms vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann sind wir auch da...


----------



## Holger78 (5. Oktober 2009)

bin erst mittwoch abend wieder internetfähig - wollt es jetzt aber schonmal posten:

jemand bock auf winterberg/willingen am kommenden freitag?
Phil und ich sind voraussichtlich am start


----------



## acmatze (9. Oktober 2009)

wer isn heut so am start? bin gegen 15:00uhr mitm torben vor ort...


----------



## Holger78 (9. Oktober 2009)

denke der phil un ich werden auch kommen (wenn ich das mal so für ihn sagen darf...)
winterberg hat nicht geklappt wegen autowerkstatt - is daher auf morgen verschoben


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. Oktober 2009)

am start ich bin


----------



## Phileasson (9. Oktober 2009)

wie joda du sprichst.


----------



## Holger78 (9. Oktober 2009)

ich freu mich auf euch!!


----------



## DevilRider (10. Oktober 2009)

back to ac !

morgen direkt mal im walde


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

jungs - wie schauts mit ovifat?
alternativ würd ich chaudfontaine, namur oder huy vorschlagen - wenn wir eh schon in der nähe sind (sind ja dann genug leute zum shutteln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (10. Oktober 2009)

da simma dabei, dat is prima...


----------



## Phileasson (10. Oktober 2009)

Jenau... wann, wo, wer, wieso, weshalb und warum?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Oktober 2009)

genau das möcht ich auch wissen.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich das richtig seh is der torben doch ohne auto - sollen wir uns um zwölf vor seiner haustür treffen?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Oktober 2009)

torben hat doch bis zwei domführung!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Oktober 2009)

wir brauchen so was wie mtb-news-icq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (10. Oktober 2009)

ich würde malmedy vorschalgen (gefällt mir besser als ovi und chaufo) außerdem ist der bikepark jetzt fertig - ein lift ist auch vorhanden !  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5YSqw-M1xM"]YouTube - Malmedy DH / FR[/ame]

im video sind 2 strecken, die ca. 2 km vom bikepark entfernt sind zu sehen.

beim "bikepark" gibts nen richtig fetten 4x / fr / dh / übugspakour

an welchem tag könntet ihr denn ?


----------



## Phileasson (10. Oktober 2009)

Morgen?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Oktober 2009)

es geht jetzt grade konkret um morgen oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Oktober 2009)

In Malmedy gibt's en Bikepark/Lift?!


----------



## Phileasson (10. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. ja, es geht sich eigentlich um morgen.. 
und malmedy kann man ja auch noch als option einbauen.
oder?


Neee neee neee soooviel Sand und keine Förmchen.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

sieht auch nett aus in malmedy - aber is das nich noch ne ecke weiter weg von lüttich/verviers?

können ja erstmal ovifat ansteuern je nach wetterlage und dann weiter entscheiden

julian willste mit morgen?

zwischen 1100 und 1200 bei matze in würselen?


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Oktober 2009)

Malmedy liegt an die 10km weiter süd-westlich.


----------



## Phileasson (10. Oktober 2009)

also malmedy is ca 15km luftlinie von ovi/waimes entfernt.
also nicht dass dass der selbe park gemeint is. ^^
Oder?


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

oh - ok. falsch im kopf gehabt


----------



## acmatze (10. Oktober 2009)

jo, wer mit will sollte bis spätestens zwölf uhr bei mir sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

Tom, wie stehts mit dir? interesse?

Pratts?


----------



## Phileasson (10. Oktober 2009)

also lass ich meinen rucksack am auto. dann kannsch nochn bike mitnehmen

@holger. nicht schlimm, dein alter...


----------



## acmatze (10. Oktober 2009)

genaue adresse bitte per pn erfragen...


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Oktober 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Tom, wie stehts mit dir? interesse?
> 
> Pratts?


Wenn, dann tauch ich spontan auf. Wollte eigentlich heute, aber das Wetter war kacke. Morgen is auch Regen im Nachmittag gemeldet. Mal gucken.

Der Rest vom Verein nicht. Wird zwar von gesprochen, aber noch nix geplant.


----------



## DevilRider (10. Oktober 2009)

malmedy ist 1 std von aachen entfernt (auf dem video sind nicht die strecken vom bike park zu sehen - der PB wurde/wird erst jetzt fertiggestellt aber schon befahrbar)

ja ich würd sehr gern mit, wenns ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das denn für'n Lift in Malmedy? So'n alter Skilift wie in Ovifat? Rumgoogeln erzählte mir was von 'ner Camionette. Und gibt's dazu schon 'ne Webseite und Ortsadresse?


----------



## DevilRider (10. Oktober 2009)

ist nen tellerlift aber angenehmer als in ovi 

hp vom PB gibts nicht ... könnte aber den weg uU mal auf ner karte einzeichnen


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Oktober 2009)

'Ne grobe Beschreibung wo in Malmedy tät's auch. Wird sich wohl finden lassen.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> also lass ich meinen rucksack am auto. dann kannsch nochn bike mitnehmen
> 
> @holger. nicht schlimm, dein alter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm.. jedenfalls, ich drück mal die daumen dass et net stark regnet.
dann sorg ich für ein paar Lichtbilder.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

sollte klappen



DevilRider schrieb:


> malmedy ist 1 std von aachen entfernt (auf dem video sind nicht die strecken vom bike park zu sehen - der PB wurde/wird erst jetzt fertiggestellt aber schon befahrbar)
> 
> ja ich würd sehr gern mit, wenns ne mitfahrgelegenheit gibt


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn's gegen 12-13h hier nicht seekt, dann komm ich ziemlich wahrscheinlich auch rauf, in der Hoffnung, dass es da oben ähnlich ist.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

dann vielleicht bis denn


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2009)

@julian
meld dich nochmal wenn de nicht nach würselen kommst


----------



## DevilRider (11. Oktober 2009)

moin,

sry jungs hab bis eben, trotz wecker gepennt  wenn ihr mich abholen könntet wär ich auf jeden fall dabei, da ich keine möglichkeit hab nach würseln zu kommen -.-

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2009)

in ner dreiviertelstunde ETWA bin ich bei dir. adresse?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Oktober 2009)

freu mich auf den tag jungs!


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2009)

böööööööhhhhhhhh 

yooooo alex!!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Oktober 2009)

spaß holger! war net bös gemeint! bis gleich!


----------



## Tom Servo (11. Oktober 2009)

Komm ja jetzt anscheinend nicht drum herum, denn es regnet hier nicht.


----------



## DevilRider (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin allerseits,

wie wars in Belgien ?

...Wir fahren morgen nach Winterberg und ich wollte fragen ob sich jemand uns anschließen wollte ?

Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Tom Servo (12. Oktober 2009)

Es war unnötig matschig. :|


----------



## Holger78 (12. Oktober 2009)

matsch - ok
strecke is ne aneinanderreihung von gimmicks (die sind teilweise wirklich gut gemacht!) - aber einmal geradeaus runter, anschließend 4min mitm lift rauf.... bißchen richtung slopestyle so - einfach nicht meins.


----------



## DevilRider (12. Oktober 2009)

hättet ihr mal auf mich gehört  ... sollen wir dieses we mal nach malmedy ?


----------



## Holger78 (12. Oktober 2009)

jaja - langschläfer
ich wär für chaudfontaine - da weiß ich was ich hab (vorausgesetzt wir haben genug leute zum privatshutteln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (12. Oktober 2009)

ich bin dabei. Wobei mir eigentlich ziemlich egal ist ob malmedy oder chaudfontaine. ich kenne beides noch nicht...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. Oktober 2009)

ah, der groschen fällt! jetzt weiß ich auch wer tom servo ist  tach auch!
joa ich sach mal ne 2 für die stunts und ne 4 für den lift und ne 3 für die entfernung und ne 3 für den preis macht ein solides befriedigend in der gesamtwertung 
aber nächstes mal wird malmedy erkundet!


----------



## Phileasson (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin auch zu fast jeder Schandtat bereit. Nur Kann ich leider nicht jedes Wochenende, wie das kommende.


----------



## Tom Servo (13. Oktober 2009)

Yo, Tach auch! :V

Die Adresse für Malmedy zu wissen wär nicht schlecht. Wenn's Wetter denn OK wäre am Wochenende, wöllt ich vielleicht mal spontan dahin, u.a. für die Radkollegen scouten gehen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich geb dir mal die Koordinaten:
 50°28'28.77"N
   6° 6'9.26"E
Straße heißt "Rue de la piste"

Gruß Max


----------



## Tom Servo (13. Oktober 2009)

Merci. --edit: Nee, das ist Ovifat. Malmedy ist die Ecke von der Devilrider sprach. Ist da in der Nähe.


----------



## samsnatch13 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sind hier Leute die mit wohlen nach dem DH track in Namen am Samstag? Wir gehen mit einen gruppe aus Kerkrade (10km. von Aachen)


----------



## Tom Servo (14. Oktober 2009)

Bodarwe Fun Track? Oder sonst wat?

http://www.malmedybike.be/crbst_26.html

Ist damit Malmedy gemeint?


----------



## DevilRider (14. Oktober 2009)

samsnatch13

meinst du namur ?

wir wollten eher nach malmedy !

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (14. Oktober 2009)

@ Tom Servo: Oh sorry, hatte ich falsch gelesen


----------



## torbenrider (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

sorry leutz aba muß nochmal wat in die Runde werfen.....welche Pommes-Köppe haben die Baumfasern auf höhe des ersten Doubles (Eldorado), nach dem komischen Rechtsanlieger und nach dem neuen saugeilen hip gekürzt???? Ihr wollt doch noch was länger dort fahren....das gilt ein paar bestimmten Leuten die weiße bikes fahren. Ich denke wir wissen wer gemeint ist:

HÖRT GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL AUF MIT SO NEM BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und laßt mal die Finger von anderen Strecken, die ihr nit Baut!!!!!!! (Dank an Holger für seine Mühen die er in die Strecke gesteckt hat, aba wenn dat so weiter geht, kann das bestimmt nit mehr lange gut gehen).

Greetz


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. Oktober 2009)

das selbe gilt für wasserflaschen oder bierflaschen (am tobleronestart z.b.)....


----------



## samsnatch13 (15. Oktober 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> samsnatch13
> 
> meinst du namur ?
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt, ich meine Namur. Oké Malmedy ist auch schon gut aber dan muss ich mal sehen ob die andere auch mit gehen. Und Namur keinen option für auch?


----------



## maxxmaxx (15. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand ob Malmedy, also der Lift, auch unter der geöffnet ist?


----------



## Zpeed (15. Oktober 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> das selbe gilt für wasserflaschen oder bierflaschen (am tobleronestart z.b.)....



Und am letzten Steilhang kurz vorm Ende waren auch Scherben und etwas davor eine wunderbar rostige Harke auf dem Trail. Außerdem lagen einige Baumstämme am Starthügel am Funkturm inklusive einiger dicker Steine im Anlieger dahinter. Was ich jetzt aber nicht Fahrern von weißen Bikes anhängen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. Oktober 2009)

namur wird in belgien auch namen genannt .
samstag kann ich gar nicht - sonntag ganztaegig!
morgen nachmittag jemand unterwegs in aachen?

@torben
bin schon gespannt was es neues gibt seit gestern!


----------



## Tom Servo (15. Oktober 2009)

Kollege MTB-Andy meint, die DH und FR Strecken sind doch so einiges vom Lift und der 4X Strecke da entfernt. Ist dem effektiv so? Falls ja, ist es effektiver zum Lift zurück zu karren oder rauf zu schieben?


----------



## DevilRider (15. Oktober 2009)

@Zpeed: Namur würde mich auch interessieren, jedoch bräuchten wir ein Shuttel !
@Max: Sonntag 13-18 Uhr
@Tom: An der 4x Strecke ist jetzt auch ein DH und ein FR enstanden, die ursprüngliche DH und FR Strecke ist ca. 2km von der 4x Strecke und somit dem Lift entfernt-es macht keinen Sinn von der "alten" DH/FR Strecke zum Lift zu Kurbel, da die Entferung zu groß ist. Schieben dauert ca. 25min - geht aber durch die Steigung ziemlich auf die Beine.

Wenn Yannik am Sonntag kann gehts für uns wahrscheinlich nach Malmedy !


----------



## Tom Servo (15. Oktober 2009)

Cool. Sonntag ist es trocken gemeldet. Da weiss ich wo ich bin.


----------



## DevilRider (15. Oktober 2009)

ja soppa ! 

eldorado thema feier jubiläum 10.000 Hits !!!


----------



## Holger78 (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## acmatze (15. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Vortrieb_SE (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange seid ihr denn morgen Abend so ca. da? Letzte Woche Freitag bin ich so gegen 19h da gewesen (wollte meinen neuen DX-Teslaklon testen  ) und hatte die Toblerone für mich alleine ...  Falls morgen noch jemand so gegen 18-19 Uhr da ist, würd ich auch vorbei kommen! Oder seid ihr mehr so Tagfahrer?


----------



## acmatze (15. Oktober 2009)

nachts is voll dunkel alda...


----------



## Phileasson (15. Oktober 2009)

also ick hab morjen frei.. ich lass mich da mal blicken. ^^
tagsüber. ich hab angst im dunklen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samsnatch13 (15. Oktober 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> @Zpeed: Namur würde mich auch interessieren, jedoch bräuchten wir ein Shuttel !
> @Max: Sonntag 13-18 Uhr
> @Tom: An der 4x Strecke ist jetzt auch ein DH und ein FR enstanden, die ursprüngliche DH und FR Strecke ist ca. 2km von der 4x Strecke und somit dem Lift entfernt-es macht keinen Sinn von der "alten" DH/FR Strecke zum Lift zu Kurbel, da die Entferung zu groß ist. Schieben dauert ca. 25min - geht aber durch die Steigung ziemlich auf die Beine.
> 
> Wenn Yannik am Sonntag kann gehts für uns wahrscheinlich nach Malmedy !



na für Namur braucht man nicht per se ein shuttle, es ist net so weit wie toblerone qua laufen.

wir sind mit 4 á 5 man da rund 11uhr.


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (15. Oktober 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> nachts is voll dunkel alda...



Ey, alda, nich mit dem Ding da oben rechts ausser Werbung ...


----------



## Holger78 (16. Oktober 2009)

samsnatch13 schrieb:


> na für Namur braucht man nicht per se ein shuttle, es ist net so weit wie toblerone qua laufen.
> 
> wir sind mit 4 á 5 man da rund 11uhr.



das find ich aber schon , zudem mal ne ganze ecke steiler; hab mal versucht im regen da hochzulaufen - ging mal gar nich...
und über straße hochfahren kostet wirklich ne menge körner


----------



## acmatze (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts denn aus mit Sonntag Malmedy? Wer ist denn alles dabei? Wie siehts mit euch aus holger und phil???


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Oktober 2009)

ich hätt bock!


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Oktober 2009)

Yani hat vor mehr als ner Woche bei BC Dämpferbuchsen bestellt, sind immer noch nciht da. Wenn der nicht mit kommt, dann wird es für uns etwas schwierig dahin zu kommen.
Aber grundsätzlich wären wir dabei.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Oktober 2009)

bei BMO hab ich meine ziemlich schnell bekommen...


----------



## acmatze (16. Oktober 2009)

also in meine karre passen generell drei leute und drei bikes rein. aber ich denke mal, das der alex bestimmt wieder bei mir mitfährt (oder, alex???). und der Torben natürlich...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Oktober 2009)

ja gern! definitiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (16. Oktober 2009)

alles klar. somit ist das erste auto voll!
Torben
Alex 
Matze


----------



## Holger78 (16. Oktober 2009)

da sim ma dabei
ich tät dann das zweite anbieten!
hab allerdings nur einen platz frei


----------



## torbenrider (16. Oktober 2009)

korrekt Jungens....

muß nit den Führer am Sonntag spielen!!!!!! bin am start!!!!!!


----------



## Phileasson (16. Oktober 2009)

Wäre gerne am Start, aaaaber... mein Arbeitgeber hätte gerne das ich das Wochenende arbeite auf Spätschicht.


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Oktober 2009)

Am Start und der mit dem roten Speci, der auf den Namen Hendrik hört, wahrscheinlich auch. Julian du bist dann auch dabei!?


----------



## Tom Servo (16. Oktober 2009)

Gucken, bin normalerweise auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (16. Oktober 2009)

jo ich mach euch dann den führer


----------



## Holger78 (16. Oktober 2009)

yep - prima


----------



## DevilRider (16. Oktober 2009)

so mein plan:

wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 12 am Jahnplatz (Eupener Straße). Dann fahren wir im Konvoi auf nach Malmedy, sodass wir um 13 Uhr da sind !


----------



## acmatze (16. Oktober 2009)

jo, dat passt.
@alex u. torben: treffen wir uns am jahnplatz oder soll ich euch vorher abholen?


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Oktober 2009)

Is dat nich was spät?
Also in Ovifat waren wir damals ja auch erst so spät losgefahren und da ging die Zeit sehr schnell rum.
11 treffen; 12 da sein?!
Edit: Wäre Siegel oder Waldfriedhof nich besser als Treffpunkt?!


----------



## Holger78 (16. Oktober 2009)

mir wär 12 auch lieber....
treff is mir egal - muss ich halt vorher mal nachgucken wo ich hin muss
muss/soll ich irgendjemanden mitnehmen?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Oktober 2009)

zum jahnplatz kann ich zur not auch hinkommen, aber abholen ist natürlich immer super  entscheid du matze!


----------



## DevilRider (16. Oktober 2009)

nope, jahnplatz ist der beste treffpunkt weil wir über die eupener auf die autobahn fahren. 

11:45 um noch einen puffer zu haben. der lift macht ja erst um 13 uhr auf !


----------



## Tom Servo (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr mit meiner eigenen Karre rauf, so wie letztens.


----------



## Hike (17. Oktober 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei ...

schwarzes sx trail , denke mal ihr kennt mich im forum noch nicht ^^

vllt auch mit den kollegen.

wenn das ok ist? schließ ich mich einfach dem konvoi an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (17. Oktober 2009)

ja sicher ist dät ok! je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Oktober 2009)

juhu! der trek wächst!


----------



## acmatze (17. Oktober 2009)

@alex: ich hol den torben zwischen 11:00 und 11:15uhr ab und danach kommen wir dich abholen.


----------



## Holger78 (17. Oktober 2009)

ich komm mir vor wie bei sothebys: 12.00 - 11.45 - 11.15 - 11.00... 
weiß noch nicht wie wann ich heut nacht zuhaus bin - kann sein, daß ich euch nach malmedy nachfahr wenn niemand meinen autoplatz benötigt
ersma noch nen schönen tach!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Oktober 2009)

@matze


----------



## DevilRider (17. Oktober 2009)

!!! 11:45 Jahnplatz !!!11:45 Jahnplatz !!!11:45 Jahnplatz !!!11:45 Jahnplatz !!!

Bitte pÃ¼nktlich sein ! 

FÃ¼r 16 Liftfahrten 10â¬ also 20â¬ einplanen 

Wird soppa sag ich euch !


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Oktober 2009)

na klar, wir machen 32 runden auf der strecke  !


----------



## DevilRider (17. Oktober 2009)

16 ist was wenig für 5 stunden (sind 4-5 Strecken!) .. naja werden wir sehen !

... ich kann ja sowieso den Lift kostenlos nutzen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Oktober 2009)

angeber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (17. Oktober 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> 16 ist was wenig für 5 stunden (sind 4-5 Strecken!) .. naja werden wir sehen !
> 
> ... ich kann ja sowieso den Lift kostenlos nutzen


Wat? Du kennst die Leute?


----------



## torbenrider (17. Oktober 2009)

Au huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur Jongs....dat wird ma so ne risssschtije jeile Tach moin....au huuuuuuuuuuur und korrekt das wir so viele sind!!!!!!


----------



## Phileasson (17. Oktober 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah... Neeee...
ihr Schweine. *heul

Und ick muss arbeiten.. -.-


----------



## Holger78 (18. Oktober 2009)

jungens, einer muss bitte n handy dabei haben - ich komm nach!
freu mir


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. Oktober 2009)

hab eins mit holger!


----------



## acmatze (18. Oktober 2009)

habs auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (18. Oktober 2009)

baby ruf bei mir an steh auf meinen vib.-alarm in der buchs!!!!!!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. Oktober 2009)

yeah baby...


----------



## DevilRider (18. Oktober 2009)

so gerade noch andre "überredet", kommt mit mike auch 11:45 zum Jahnplatz !!!

ja soppa !

... mist und ich hab nen schädel


----------



## Phileasson (18. Oktober 2009)

Wünsch euch viel Spass...


----------



## daBrot2008 (18. Oktober 2009)

so leute
wer is denn morgen im wald???


----------



## acmatze (18. Oktober 2009)

warscheinlich keiner, sind alle total im arsch ;-)


----------



## DevilRider (18. Oktober 2009)

Jeil wars Jungs !!! .. Video versuche ich heute noch fertig zu bekommen !


----------



## torbenrider (18. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Holger78 (19. Oktober 2009)

bujaka
war das der hammer!!!!!!
war bis dato mal überhaupt gar kein 4-cross fan....
fette anlieger - fette tables - n paar schöne wellen zum ende - ein lift der echt mal flott ist - auf gar keinen fall zu teuer - im frühjahr kommen noch andere strecken außer dem MEGA-4-cross und nem durchaus netten freeride.... mann mann mann - i'm in love
wann fahren wir das nächste mal dorthin?
dieses wochenende samstag oder sonntag?

malmedy rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@phil
das könnte dir gefallen


----------



## acmatze (19. Oktober 2009)

also nächsten sonntag bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei. und diesmal hoffentlich auch gesundheitlich wieder in topform...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (19. Oktober 2009)

Also nächstes We kann ich definitiv.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Oktober 2009)

nächstes wochenende kann ich leider nicht  aber dafür danach, und zwar mit neuem fahrbaren untersatz


----------



## Hike (19. Oktober 2009)

War nett, zumindest am Anfang 

Für mich persönlich war die 4x strecke noch ein wenig oversized.


Nur die Frittenbude hab ich nicht gefunden, bin wahrscheinlich zur falschen Seite aus Malmedy raus  

Gruss Mike


----------



## Tom Servo (19. Oktober 2009)

Hat auf jeden Fall Bock gemacht. Der Frühling soll nur flott genug kommen, bisschen mehr Abwechslung würd's perfekt machen. --edit: Für Torben: War selten wenig geil da, wa?

Nächstes WE weiss ich noch nicht. U.a. Wetterabhängig.


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (19. Oktober 2009)

...


----------



## Tom Servo (19. Oktober 2009)

--edit: Hier steht nix, wa!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Oktober 2009)

jo so ungefähr sahs aus ich würd das thema aber nur ungern im internet ausbreiten.


----------



## Hike (19. Oktober 2009)

hat er recht, hab meinen beitrag auch mal editiert, wär nett wenn ihr das auch noch tut


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal hat jemand Bock morgen in Brand auf der Crossstrecke ne chillige Session zu starten?
Also die Crossstrecke hat eigtl. nix mit ner 4x Strecke zu tun, der Name kommt daher, dass früher mal MX Rennen dort gefahren wurden.
Die Bilder die ihr auf Aachen Spots seht sind nich mehr aktuell. Das letzte Mal war ich vor ein paar Monaten da, damals gab es da ein paar Kicker, einen Stepup, einen Table, ein/zwei Drops und noch ein bisschen anderes Zeugs.
Für Dh´ler wird das eher uninteressant sein, würd mal sagen, dass das freeride-/dirtmäßig ist.
Is auf jeden Fall super um mal einen Tag zu chillen und was zu trainieren, außerdem muss man nicht lange hochschieben (die "Abfahrt" ist dementsprechend kurz) und man kann auch bei schlechtem Wetter gut fahren.
Aachen Spots

Gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowjoe (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich bin gerade aus Hannover zum Studieren nach Aachen gezogen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach Locals die mir ein bisschen die Spots zeigen können. Ich fahr eher Freeride und DH, hab aber auch nen BMXTB. Da ich morgen keine Vorlesungen habe würde ich mich gerne mit euch treffen und auch nach Brand kommen.....
lg


----------



## samsnatch13 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ist morgen jemand bei Eldorado oder Toblerone? ich bin rund 5 uhr da.


----------



## acmatze (19. Oktober 2009)

@alex: biste denn jetzt stolzer besitzer eines izimu's???


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Oktober 2009)

jawoll ja! izimu dh 2005!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (19. Oktober 2009)

Sooo!
Für alle die gesten mit dabei warn: Nach den Besuchen meines Hausarztes, Neurologen, Unfallchirugen und noch ner extra Untersuchung meiner Milz und sonstigen Innereien gibts folgendes Ergebniss: Hab mir den linken Kiefer geprellt, Schulter geprellt, linken Fuß gezerrt, ne saftige Gehirnerschütterung und noch meine linke 6. Rippe angeknackst!
Fands aber bis zum Sturz echt dufte dort! Muss ich auf fedenfall mal wieder hin
Hat vllt irgendwer noch Pics gemacht?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Oktober 2009)

ok das ist ja zum glück alles nur temporär. gute besserung auf jeden fall  hast mir nen ganz schönen schrecken eingejagt! wg fotos musste mal torben oder julian fragen! wir sehn uns im wald wenn du wieder fit bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (19. Oktober 2009)

auch von mir gute besserung. ist ja zum glück nochmal halbwegs gutgegangen. hoffen wir mal das du schnell wieder fit bist.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (19. Oktober 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> wir sehn uns im wald wenn du wieder fit bist


Auf jeden! Nur son Rippchen braucht seine Zeit


----------



## gobo (19. Oktober 2009)

mal ne bescheidene frage:
welche four cross strecke meint ihr????
die motocross strecke oben am wald????na fein,ihr wißt das die privat ist und nicht öffentlich!!!!


----------



## acmatze (19. Oktober 2009)

nö nö


----------



## torbenrider (19. Oktober 2009)

Bujaka Bujaka.....mann war das mal ne fette Truppe an ner fetten Strecke an nem sau geilen Tag!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ j0ker_mtb: dude alles gute für dich und ich hoffe du wirst bald wieder fit und wirst den Bock die Strecken wieder runterjagend...jute besserung!!!!!!

@ alle: Hab nachgeschaut habe am Sonntag keine Führungen und könnte     quasi auch!!!!!!!! 

@ alle: wat würdet ihr davon halten wenn wir nochmal bei gutem wetter nach Witten fahren?????

schönen Abend noch allen

ps: die noch nit in Witten waren, ihr werdet es lieben ihr habt noch nie so nen fetten ausgebauten "illegalen" spot gesehen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowjoe (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!!! Hallo!!!!
Ich hab tierisch bock auf biken. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn einer von euch mit mir fahren würde!!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Oktober 2009)

@ joker: Auch gute Besserung von mir. Und meld dich wenn du wieder ready bist.

@torben: Hast du mal Bilder oder Vids zu "Witten"?


----------



## Fantoum (19. Oktober 2009)

flowjoe schrieb:


> Hallo!!! Hallo!!!!
> Ich hab tierisch bock auf biken. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn einer von euch mit mir fahren würde!!!



hi, bin auch als ersti noch ganz neu in aachen, kenne aber immerhin die bekanntesten spots inzwischen und würd auch morgen gerne fahren. wetter soll ja super sein, allerdings hab ich bis 15:30 uni, d.h. ich könnte ich könnt als treffpunkt 16:20h am hauptbahnhof in der nähe der taxischleife vorschlagen. Ist dann halt relativ spät, aber wenn dich vorher niemand mitnimmt/du nicht alleine suchst, schreib hier rein und dann fahr ich da vorbei.


----------



## xCupidox (19. Oktober 2009)

hallo, 
ich komm am we meine schwester in aachen besuchen und würde mein dirtbike mitbringen.. wie siehts denn wettertechnisch bei euch aus und fahrt ihr am we überhaupt irgendwo? kenn bisher nur den bikepark der rwth also wer lsut hat da mit hin zu kommen wär ich nicht ganz so alleine da^^
grüße von der nordsee


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind gerade dabei zu planen wie wir das Wochenende nicht in Aachen verbringen können...

Also wenn´s trocken bleibt, dann wäre ich für Filthy Trails, da könnte man, wahrscheinlich zum letzten mal in diesem Jahr, die Northshores rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xCupidox (19. Oktober 2009)

wow das nennt sich timing...


----------



## DevilRider (19. Oktober 2009)

j0ker_mtb: ist doch fast alles in Ordnung, Schrammen gehen weg nur mit der Rippe ists ärgerlich ! hätte der krankenwagen und hubschrauber garnicht kommen müssen  ... naja gute besserung und komm wieder schnell auf die beine bzw. aufs bike !

martin und ich sind morgen hab 15:30 auf der toblerone die IONs ausfahren. alle die hier neu sind / oder auch die homies können sich gerne anschließen 


mit dem video: es kommt !(ist eifnach viel material und da das beste raus zu fischen  und das schön zu verpacken braucht seine zeit )


grüße,
julian


----------



## DevilRider (19. Oktober 2009)

doppelpost - nicht löschbar !


----------



## flowjoe (19. Oktober 2009)

ich brauch ne wegbeschreibung wie man da hinkommt oder ne aachener adresse wo man sich vorher trifft


----------



## DevilRider (19. Oktober 2009)

ich klär nochmal genau wann ich mich mit martin treffe, dann kommst du am besten zu mir und wir fahren zusammen zur toblerone (700m von mir) ... adresse und uhrzeit schicke ich dir dann morgen vormittag !


kommt donnerstag jemand mit nach malmedy ?


----------



## daBrot2008 (19. Oktober 2009)

bin auch am start!!!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Oktober 2009)

wann willst du am do nach malmedy julian?
ich denk mal für übernächstes wochenende steht das morewood!


----------



## samsnatch13 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin heute rund 5 uhr bei Toblerone mit ein blaues socom


----------



## Condor (20. Oktober 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> kommt donnerstag jemand mit nach malmedy ?


Taugts da zum Fotografiern oder wollt ihr mehr Runden abspulen?
Meinst Du "kommt wer mit" oder "kommt wer mit und fährt mich dahin"? 
Hab hier nurn Cabrio ausgeliehen, das sau ich ned ein mit Bikes und selberfahren kommt ja dank des Knies eh nicht in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (20. Oktober 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:
			
		

> hätte der krankenwagen und hubschrauber garnicht kommen müsse


Welcher Hubschrauber
Kann mich nurnoch an den Krankenwagen erinnern und dass nur von innen. Naja wenn man Bewusstlos war isses schon besser nen CT im Krankenhaus zu machen. Mag ja nicht dumm werden


DevilRider schrieb:


> kommt donnerstag jemand mit nach malmedy ?



Immer diese Schüler mit Ihren Ferien


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. Oktober 2009)

du weißt das echt nicht mehr? krass, das teil war mega laut und ist 15 m neben dir gelandet!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab halt ne richtig krassen Bash aufn Kopp gekriegt! Kann mich nurnoch Bruchstückweise ans Krankenhaus erinnern. Aber ich weiß noch, dass einige von euch bei mir waren. Ich hab ja auch teilweise Sachen 4-5 mal immer wieder erzählt! Ich war so richtig ausgeknocked.


----------



## flowjoe (20. Oktober 2009)

@ condor: ich kann dich abholen wenn du mags, musst nur sagen wo


----------



## DevilRider (20. Oktober 2009)

moin benjamin,

also du willst donnerstag mit nach malmedy zum fotografieren kommen ? 

wir haben sehr wahrscheinlich noch ein platz frei !

flowjoe du willst auch mitkommen ?


----------



## Condor (20. Oktober 2009)

Wann wolltest Du denn los?
Muss bis dahin 20 AA Zellen laden, mit dem Ladegerät was ich morgen bekomme und bin morgen abend erstmal weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (20. Oktober 2009)

okey, wird aufs wochenende verschoben ... dann haben wir auch ein shuttel 

oder willst du in aachen was schießen benjamin ?


----------



## Condor (20. Oktober 2009)

hm können wir ja mal guckn.
Do könnte ich was machen, von mir aus auch mal hier in Aachen. Hatte nur 2-3 Sachen mal vor, die ich probiern wollte.
Am Wochenende bin ich verplant.


----------



## DevilRider (20. Oktober 2009)

alles klar ... können wir morgen nochmal klären wann, wie, wo


----------



## flowjoe (20. Oktober 2009)

hey julian, wo wohnst du wo soll ich  hinkommen


----------



## DevilRider (20. Oktober 2009)

hab dir vorhin ne mail geschrieben ... ich schreib ne PN !


voll der chat hier


----------



## DevilRider (21. Oktober 2009)

so jetzt kennt der flo auch die aachener trails 

benjamin wie schauts mit morgen aus ? wetter soll passen zeitlich bin ich flexibel !

...video kommt jungs ! bin noch nicht ganz dazu gekommen. wer seinen lauf haben will -> melden !


----------



## Condor (22. Oktober 2009)

hey, bin grad nachhause gekommen. geh erstmal schlafen und lade nebenher akkus. mal guckn wie spät das bei mir wird, denk aber es passt eher nimma.


----------



## DevilRider (22. Oktober 2009)

moin, 

alles klar wenns doch noch passen sollte hast ja meine handy nummer 

grüße


----------



## Phileasson (22. Oktober 2009)

Ick bin morjen wieder am Start...


----------



## Holger78 (22. Oktober 2009)

weiß noch nicht genau ob ich das morgen pack...

hat denn keiner bock am sonntag mit mir nochmal nach malmedy zu düsen?
ich bin so dermaßen angefressen von der strecke........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (22. Oktober 2009)

moin holger, also ich hätte auch tierisch bock auf malmedy. oder halt mitm max zu den filthys...


----------



## Holger78 (22. Oktober 2009)

sers!
cool!
nu ja - filthy trails reizt mich nich so; bevor ich mir wieder so ne pleite geb wie in ovifat...


----------



## DevilRider (22. Oktober 2009)

am wochenene gehts bei uns wahrscheinlich nach malmedy ! aber eher auf den alten fr und dh !

holger: 2. video hat funktioniert ?


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Oktober 2009)

Zu spät Matze 

Waren heute da und es war richtig geil. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Roadgap, Hendrik du $.%;"(\´!&]   (Du weißt was ich mein  )


----------



## acmatze (22. Oktober 2009)

ja dann würde ich sagen gehts sonntag ab nach malmedy...


----------



## Phileasson (23. Oktober 2009)

Okay.. ich üb morgen noch was.. und Bin Sonntag definitiv mit am Start.


----------



## kinschman (23. Oktober 2009)

hey, könnte mir jemand, so rein interessehalber (evt. würd ich am Sonntag mal kurz zum gucken kommen), mal die Adresse oder/und die GPS-Koordinaten der Anlage in Malmedy mitteilen (z.b. per PN) - ein Hinweis wo man sein Auto da parken kann, wär auch nicht schlecht 

wie siehts da eigentlich aus?? hat jemand fotos ??


----------



## Holger78 (23. Oktober 2009)

adresse? gps-daten? keine ahnung 
von eupen aus nach malmedy - bevor du nach malmedy rein kommst gibts noch n kleines dorf; da gibts nen kleinen wegeweiser nach rechts mit der aufschrift: pistes leger (oder so ähnlich). diesem den hügel hoch folgen - parkplätze beliebig auf dem seitenstreifen etwa 20m von der strecke entfernt.
hilft dir jetzt wahrscheinlich nur bedingt - wollte dir nur schonmal antworten, um dich nich superlang warten zu lassen....

http://rapidshare.com/files/296093611/holger1.lauf.mpg.html

hat der julian gemacht!

yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhh jungens - super!!! sonntag malmedy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach müsste es hier sein:

Route des Planeresses

 50°26'46.87"N
  6° 1'42.16"E


Auf der Wiese die süd-östlich runter geht, befindet sich die, auf Google Earth nicht zu sehende, 4x Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (23. Oktober 2009)

super; danke schonmal!!
mit der Beschreibung und den Koordinaten werd ich´s schon finden, falls ich am Sonntag mal zum Zusehen vorbeikommen wollte 


Biken is grad aufgrund Erkältung nich drin.
...dennoch möchte ich vorbereitet sein, wenn die Erkältung weg und das neue Bike da ist


----------



## j0ker_mtb (23. Oktober 2009)

Vllt komm ich Sonntag auch mal vorbei...aber nur zum knippsen-.-


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Oktober 2009)

Wow, das hatte ich mich beim ersten Teil des Satzes aber erschrocken. 
Was macht die Genesung?


gruß Max


----------



## Holger78 (23. Oktober 2009)

aufm mac von meiner freundin läuft er nicht. guck mal heut zuhaus!

bin schon gespannt



DevilRider schrieb:


> am wochenene gehts bei uns wahrscheinlich nach malmedy ! aber eher auf den alten fr und dh !
> 
> holger: 2. video hat funktioniert ?


----------



## j0ker_mtb (23. Oktober 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Was macht die Genesung?



Schmerz

Sobald ich mehr Schmerzen krieg, soll ich nen RTW rufen, sacht der Arzt. Aber 6 Weeks (bzw. fast nurnoch 5!!!) macht mich schon so ganz leicht mürbe, da morgen schon meine Reifen fürn Winter kommen.


----------



## DevilRider (23. Oktober 2009)

kruze zwischenmeldung: das video gibts heute abend auf youtube zu sehen ! (läd gerade hoch - youtube weil zu groß für ibc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (23. Oktober 2009)

so viel spaß damit ! verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9lfL04uxsU"]YouTube - Malmedy 4x[/ame]

(am besten auf youtube in HQ gucken)


----------



## acmatze (24. Oktober 2009)

@julian: wann wollt ihr denn am sonntag los nach malmedy? wieder so wie letzte woche? ...schönes video übrigens...


----------



## DevilRider (24. Oktober 2009)

moin,

steht noch nichts. ich kommt wahrscheinlich aber nicht mit, da ich krank bin 

Grüße


----------



## Holger78 (24. Oktober 2009)

yyyyyeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh ---  MALMEDY  ---- yyyiiiiiipppppiiiiiiiiieeeeeee


----------



## acmatze (24. Oktober 2009)

@holger, phil, etc.: wie siehts denn mit euch aus? sollma uns vorher treffen und zusammen dahin gurken?


----------



## Phileasson (24. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen...
Würd ich sagen. 
Ich würd jerne nach Malmedy morjen... 
Ich richt mich da nach euch.

@ Holger herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## acmatze (24. Oktober 2009)

also ich hole den torben um 12uhr morgen ab und dann gehts nach malmedy. wer mit will soll sich melden. tschüss


----------



## DevilRider (24. Oktober 2009)

so ich bin krank und msus zu hause bleiben 

________________________________________________________________

Hat jemand von euch eine 400 oder 350 x 2,80 für Fox Dämpfer (Manitou müsste auch passen). Bräuchte die nur zum testen (50 euro für nen test ist mir zu viel)

Bitte melden !!!

Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Phileasson (24. Oktober 2009)

Morgen 12h... Bin dabei. Am besten iwo treffen.... weeeeiel ich den Weg net kenn.


----------



## Holger78 (24. Oktober 2009)

abend!
ich komm dann wieder nach - wollt so gegen halb zwei zwei los.
noch folgendes:
der Ben würd gern mitkommen und der Robert ebenfalls - beide momentan ohne auto.
der Ben kann allerdings erst so ab eins - sprich: wär günstig für ihn wenn er bei mir mitfahren könnte.
habt ihr vielleicht noch nen platz für den Robert (Facom)?
im allerschlimmsten fall würd ich mal probiern ob drei bikes mit jungs in mein auto passen - hab ich aber meine zweifel....
könnt mir vielleicht der eventuelle fahrer in spe ne sms schicken - dann könnt ich dem robert noch heut bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (24. Oktober 2009)

@phil: wenn du willst dann sei spätestens um 11:45 bei mir, dann fahren wir zusammen.


----------



## Holger78 (25. Oktober 2009)

leute - bis später!  

MALMEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## acmatze (25. Oktober 2009)

jo, bis später holger. phil und torben denkt bitte an die zeitumstellung (ne stunde zurück)!!!


----------



## torbenrider (25. Oktober 2009)

@ alle: schöner tach heute!!!!!!

@ DevilRider: schickes vid, danke für die zeitlupe ;-)

@ alle: schönne ovend noch!!!!!!!!!!

Greetz


----------



## acmatze (25. Oktober 2009)

jo, war super heute, ausser das ich jetzt neue pedalen brauche.


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. Oktober 2009)

Warum?... Gebrochen?... Kapott?


----------



## acmatze (25. Oktober 2009)

jo, als wir abhauen wollten. bin zum auto geradelt, abgestiegen und dann "plums" liegt da auf einmal so n weisses pedal neben meinem rad. Fazit: Pedalachse gebrochen!!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. Oktober 2009)

Shit, viel Spaß wenn du noch das Gewinde aus dem Kurbelarm rauspulen darfst


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (25. Oktober 2009)

oh nooo! ich hoffe ihr hattet viel spaß, denke mal nächstes wochenende könnte der neue hobel fertig sein  dann bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (25. Oktober 2009)

bin schon gespannt wieder mal n anderes dh bike antesten zu können - oder besser: erstmal aus respektvoller distanz bewundern zu dürfen.

war cool heut - nächstes mal komm ich zwei stunden früher aus den pötten, dann klappts auch mitm nachbarn

un ich hab diesen table immer noch um nen halben meter zu kurz gemacht...
muss da demnächst wieder hin!!


----------



## Phileasson (26. Oktober 2009)

War gestern derbe klasse. 
Ich hab zum ersten mal richtig Muskelkater... ^^
Btw. durch den Step Up hab ich auch noch blaue Nüsse..


----------



## torbenrider (26. Oktober 2009)

Achtung Achtung Achtung Achtung!!!!!!!!

es ist wieder soweit!!!!!!!!!!

06.11.2009

http://www.gloria-theater.com/index2.htm

Wenn ihr mir die Kohle vorbei bringt, werde ich Karten holen gehen, denn der VVerkauf findet nur am Gloria statt!!!!!!!!!! Also bis Freitag die Kohle bringen und ihr seid am start!!!!!!!!! Überlegt es euch gut das wird der Hammer!!!!!!!
Angebot gilt für alle!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greetz Torben

PS: es kommen 10 % vvk-gebühren drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holger78 (26. Oktober 2009)

yeah - NWD nr2366!!
bin dabei aue


----------



## Phileasson (26. Oktober 2009)

Am Start.


----------



## acmatze (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe ich darf nach den letzten beiden malen überhaupt noch dahin...aber wenn ja, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

hier mal in reinform:

http://www.watch26.tv/video/2714/New+World+Disorde

fette sch...!!!!!!!!

@Matze
haste bei den letzten beiden premieren geringfügig angetüdelt ne dicke party gehabt?


----------



## torbenrider (27. Oktober 2009)

ach quatsch matze wollte für ne reihe leutz neues Bier holen und hat sich gedacht, mach ich die anderen von denen zu erst mal leer, indem ich den Tisch umdrehe hahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

ah so


----------



## Phileasson (27. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. kann man da auch mit rollstuhl rein? 
ich hab seit malmedy ein verdammt dickes knie. -.-
alles nur wegen den blöden schonern.


----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

oh mann -mist!
erhol dich bloß wieder schnell!!


----------



## Facom (27. Oktober 2009)

Jo und ich habe leichte Hüft und Schulter Schmerzen 
Ist aber echt funny gewesen da.. 
Wo gehts denn kommendes Wochenende hin? Schon Pläne, Holger?


----------



## Phileasson (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja wird schon... 
ich weiss aber seitdem dass ich andere schoner haben will.


----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

jungens... hab mich schon länger nich mehr unangenehm gelegt - rein statistisch wär ich dann der nächste, gell!?
panzert euch so gut es geht - der einzige nachteil is eigentlich nur die zeit die man zum an- und ausziehen braucht 

noch keine ahnung wohin - spontan tät ich sagen einen tag aachen und den anderen vielleicht nochmal malmedy ich fahr da so lang kurzfrequent hin bis ich diese beiden table geknackt hab (und wenns bis neujahr dauert)
noch andere vorschläge?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Oktober 2009)

hey leute, falls morgen laufrad und dämpfer fertig sind wäre ich am sonntag auch am start! muss sonst noch wer aus aachen morgen zum zaffer?


----------



## acmatze (27. Oktober 2009)

phil du musst ma bei bikes4fun in vaals gucken. die haben dort welche von "poc". die hatten irgendwie so n geiles gelnk am knie. sahen ziemlich bequem aus. stand aber leider kein preis dran.
wart ma kurz...hier der link
http://www.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=20-Bike&id=S92035
da bleibt dat plastik mehr oder weniger steif und dat obere neoprenteil is beweglich, bleibt also somit immer am oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Oktober 2009)

dieses POC-material ist der hammer, habs beim schladming WC aufm stand von denen in der hand gehabt! könnte mir auch vorstellen dass das sehr bequem ist, aber hartplastik wird wohl eher besser sein. zudem mit 95 euro ziemlich teuer oder?


----------



## Phileasson (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau mir das mal an, ich hab auch schon ein Auge auf die neuen O'neal Schoner (Sinner) geworfen.
Mit dem d3o Material. 

@ matze: Thx für den Tip. 
@ all wenn Ihr fahrt sagt Bescheid, ich folge mitter Cam.


----------



## Tom Servo (28. Oktober 2009)

Die d3o-Pads sind üblicherweise im losen Wabenmuster, zumindest bei meinen 661 Evos und Unterhose. Ich erwarte daher nicht, dass die vor spitzen Sachen schützen.


----------



## DevilRider (28. Oktober 2009)

die d30 fahre ich jetzt schon über 1,5 jahre - bisher hatte ich noch nichts dran auszusetzt.

wenn du angst vor etwas spitzen hast -> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/SixSixOne_Kyle_Strait_Knee_Pads/5360021578/

morgen wer im walde ?


----------



## daBrot2008 (28. Oktober 2009)

genau die teile fahr ich und muss sagen bequem ohne ende und bis jetzt nie probleme gehabt.

wenn meine cam bald kommt woll ich mal im aachener wald was filmen!
also wer bock hat melden


----------



## flowjoe (28. Oktober 2009)

da dem "dirtjump in/bei Aacchen, scheinbar wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, frage ich ich hier nochmal ob jemand nachher lust hat dort ne runde zu hüpfen


----------



## torbenrider (28. Oktober 2009)

witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten witten


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Phil: Die Kyle Strait kann ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## DevilRider (28. Oktober 2009)

bernd sie ist da ! und sie ist geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Oktober 2009)

was? die nutte?


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

von mir zuhaus aus brauch ich bis nach malmedy ne knappe stunde.
wie lang fährt man bis witten?
bin freitag/samstag für fast alles zu haben, sonntag aber nicht so lang zeit...


----------



## j0ker_mtb (28. Oktober 2009)

Frag doch Google-Map, Holger
Ach und geh die Tables mal gemächlich an, sonst passiert dir noch sowas wie mir


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

neeeeee... ich frag n Torben und Alex - die wissen da bescheid

verka... fünfzig zentimeter oder noch weniger haben mir beim ersten gefehlt
ergo beim zweiten trotz nochmal zwischendurch gas geben mit der front in die letzte kuppe gerauscht... - aber hab doch n bigbike; da geht sowas


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. Oktober 2009)

menno jungs, mein dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden und wird für dieses we nicht fertig, aber sonst steht das bike...   @ holger: ich bin mir sicher dass das kleine izimu nicht scheu ist und dich bestimmt mal reiten lassen wird  mal sehn wie weit ich mit der kiste auf den doubles komm!


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

och wie blöd...

yyyyiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeehhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Alex: Was brauchst du denn für ne Einbaulänge?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. Oktober 2009)

222, ich hab aber leider weil ich zu faul war es abzubaun (bzw die schrauben so fest saßen und ich nix unnötig kaputtmachen wollte) den dämpferschlitten am dämpfer gelassen, will sagen ich kann da im moment eh nix montieren  mann bin ich doof!


----------



## BP. (28. Oktober 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> die d30 fahre ich jetzt schon über 1,5 jahre - bisher hatte ich noch nichts dran auszusetzt.
> 
> wenn du angst vor etwas spitzen hast -> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/SixSixOne_Kyle_Strait_Knee_Pads/5360021578/
> 
> morgen wer im walde ?


Wer ernsthaft seine Knie schützen will, sollte diese aber auch nur zum Touren anziehen. Kenn da wen, der hat damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht 

Und ein gute Nacht Bild:


----------



## Holger78 (28. Oktober 2009)

sieht echt nett aus
verrätst de mir wo das is?
endlich mal n cooler spot hier in der gegend


----------



## DevilRider (28. Oktober 2009)

"Kenn da wen, der hat damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht"
das wär denk ich mal auch mit seinen RF passiert 

... gerade von die Schienbein+Knie Schoner hört man oft, dass sie im nötigen Moment verrutschen.

Wer alles schützen will fährt am besten kein DH - Stürze incl. Verletzung gehören dazu.

Schönes Bild Benjamin und gut gestylt !


----------



## BP. (28. Oktober 2009)

Jop, Stürze und Verletzungen gehören dazu. Nur ist für Downhill eine Hartschale doch besser angebracht als so ein Wabbelzeugs, wie es im Kyle Strait Knieschützer ist.
Das kann auch verrutschen, obwohl der Schoner an sich am Platz bleibt.
Naja, jeder wie er mag. Ich ääh derjenige den ich kenne, hat für einen Teil gelernt 

Ist übrigens der Christoph aufn Foto.


----------



## maxxmaxx (29. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mich mit den Kyle Strait Schoner auch schon ein paar mal gelegt und an den Knien ist nix passiert. Im Schoner ist eine Plastikschale verarbeitet, die ihren Zweck erfülltm, der Schoner ist bewglich und verrutscht nicht. Kann sein, dass nur für  DH Hartschalenschoner mit Schienbeinschutz besser sind. Jedoch denk ich, dass für Freeride und Enduro der Kyle Strait die deutlich bessere Wahl ist.

Außerdem finde ich, dass ziemlich viele Profis ebenfalls die Schoner benutzen...


----------



## BP. (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, bei mir ist die Schale des Kyle Strait gut verrutscht (Schoner an sich blieb wo er sein sollte). Werd die auch an einem Knie weiter fahren für Touren (sprich alles was es in Aachen gibt), aber für richtig Downhill fahren sind die imho nichts.

An das, was Profis fahren, würde ich mich nicht halten. Erstmal haben die ihre Sponsoren und zweitens gehts bei denen mehr um Beweglichkeit (da sind die top) um die letzten 100stel rauszuquetschen als um Schutz. 
Aber diese Beweglichkeit erkauft man sich halt an anderer Stelle ziemlich teuer
In Cranberra bei der WM sind auch viele komplett ohne Schonern gefahren...

Wollt aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion hier vom Zaun brechen. Viel Spass Euch beim Fahren.


----------



## DevilRider (29. Oktober 2009)

Jeder soll einfach das fahren womit er sich am sicheresten und komfortabelsten fühlt - kommt auch imemr auf den Fahrstil, die Erfahrung usw. an  

Um 3 treffen wir (Martin,Max,Ich) uns an der Toblerone (Gap) und wollten dann eine kleine "Tour" fahren. Funkturm-TvTurm-JazzTrail-Pelzertrum-Toblerone.

Wer Lust hat - einfach kommen - gegen 3 Uhr Toblerone Gap !(Und/oder noch ne PN schreiben damit wir ggf. warten.)


----------



## torbenrider (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann die von O´neil empfehlen......Schladming mit 20 über den lenker! Superman!!!!!!! nix verrutscht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (30. Oktober 2009)

anybody out there in forest tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## DevilRider (30. Oktober 2009)

ab 12 bis es wieder viel zu früh dunkel wird !

ich bring dir mal die kamera mit.


Grüße und bis morgen,
Julian


----------



## Holger78 (30. Oktober 2009)

bei mir wirds so zwei uhr bis ca fünf (womit ich mit fünf die abfahrt meine )

cool


----------



## mylo (30. Oktober 2009)

bin morgen auch am start so etwa ab 11 oder so an toblerone oder bahn trail
@julien
meintest du nicht 10 oder 11 zu mir ?


----------



## DevilRider (30. Oktober 2009)

die zeiten ändern sich ...

ne, max und bernd kommen nicht früher ausm bett


----------



## mylo (30. Oktober 2009)

ach so okay

BTT:
damit's hier mal wieder ein bisschen um Eldorado geht, wer würde alles bock  aúf ein steinfeld haben? 
Hab mir gedacht eventuell hinter dem Anlieger der nach den drei (bzw. vier) doubles kommt.
Ist natürlich viel Arbeit hat denn vllt. jemand einen Ort im Kopf wo ein paar Steine liegen (also größere nicht nur so Tennisball groß)


----------



## Hike (30. Oktober 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich morgen auch da


----------



## Holger78 (31. Oktober 2009)

ja hab ich.
im ersten von den sprüng(ch)en der nach der kurve kommt liegen alle größeren steine aus dem umkreis von sagen wir mal - mmmhh - 50 metern rund um eldorado 
nachdem ich mir meinen reifen auf der lauffläche einmal fast komplett aufgeschlitzt hatte, bin ich zu dem schluß gekommen, daß die spitzen, scharfkantigen steine an der stelle des aachener waldes mehr oder minder gänzlich ungeeignet sind für ein steinfeld; gesetzt den fall man will nicht ständig mit flicken beschäftigt sein
aber: wer suchet der findet 
SAMMELT STEINE FÜR EIN STEINFELD JUNGS
bis später!


----------



## DevilRider (31. Oktober 2009)

Wir müssen Steine importieren lassen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. Oktober 2009)

jau ja, mit nem 40tonner


----------



## mylo (31. Oktober 2009)

gut dann eben nicht..


----------



## Holger78 (31. Oktober 2009)

is ja ne gute idee - aber nich realisierbar glaub ich (war damals echt lang mit suchen beschäftigt...)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. Oktober 2009)

halte ich auch für nicht machbar. da musste schon viele richtig dicke brocken finden, und so nen 50-100 kilo-stein durch den wald zu transportieren ist dann doch etwas mühselig.


----------



## ThomasAC (31. Oktober 2009)

http://www.workcycles.de/lastenfahr...aeder/klassische-grosse-lastenfahrraeder.html


----------



## Holger78 (31. Oktober 2009)

nur stollenbereifung und bergübersetzung fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (1. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7366445"]Canon HF 200 Test - Downhill in the autumn on Vimeo[/ame]


ist heute mit Bernds neuer Kamera entstanden, danke an ihn fürs filmen ! War ein geiler Tag !

Fahrer:
2xHendrik,Max,Flo(coole Aktion am NK!) und der Meister 
Edit:
auch der Meister
Song:
Starts with One - Shiny Toy Guns


Morgen (Sonntag) werden wir noch etwas im Wald unterwegs sein - primär aber zum fahren ! 

Wer sich uns anschleißen möchte - PN / anrufen !

Grüße und gute Nacht,
Julian


----------



## flowjoe (1. November 2009)

schön


----------



## Flying C. (1. November 2009)

jut jemacht


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. November 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3345

lecker lecker!


----------



## Tom Servo (1. November 2009)

Frisch.

Scheint ja keiner nach Malmedy heute.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (1. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3345
> 
> lecker lecker!



EVIL! Aber leider wurde es grade gelöscht


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. November 2009)

schade


----------



## torbenrider (1. November 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh gabel imma noch platt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holger78 (1. November 2009)

und ich bin auch platt....
krieg seit ner woche diese leichte erkältung nich weg - immer mal wieder das gefühl fieber zu haben... mann mann mann; und das bei dem tollen wetter


----------



## daBrot2008 (4. November 2009)

hi
wollte mal fragen ob freitag wer im walde ist
da bei mir LEIDER 3-4 stunden ausfallen würd i die zeit gerne sinnvoll nutzen um etwas zu biken oder vllt zu filmen!

vllt sieht man sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. November 2009)

wenn bis dahin mein dämpfer am start ist bin ich da! wann wäre das bei dir denn?


----------



## daBrot2008 (4. November 2009)

och habe dann so gegen20 nach11 keine schule mehr und wenn i glück habe dann sogar um halb 11 keine mehr
also 12 würd i schaffen wenn das wetter stimmt!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. November 2009)

ich sag morgen abend nochmal bescheid wenn ich weiß ob der dämpfer angekommen ist!


----------



## torbenrider (4. November 2009)

Moin Moin Leutz.

so der große Tag steht bald vor der Türe....hehehehehhe NWD10

was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir alle gemeinsam den Zug nehmen???

Folgende Züge fahren: 

http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...&tariffClass=2&start=1&qf.bahn.button.suchen=

ich würde sagen den um 18:51!!!!!!!

Holger und die anderen die von weiter weg kommen, wie schauts mit euch Matze etc. muß auch ein Wochendticket für 34,50  nehmen....sprecht das mal untereinander ab.....

FREU MICH SCHON SOWAS VON 

Greetz


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. November 2009)

juhu, rwth-semesterticket! bin am start!


----------



## DevilRider (4. November 2009)

menno ... würde ja echt gerne mit kommen - schule lässt es leider nicht zu. euch viel spaß 

wollten uns morgen die fingernägel schmutzig machen jemand dabei ?(pw: bag)

grüße,
julian


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

18.51h is prima! 
34,50â¬???? alter schwede....
aber wÃ¤r dann fÃ¼r fÃ¼nf mann oder? bin gerad zu faul den link zu Ã¶ffnen

@Matze
dann kÃ¶nnten wir ja ne fahrgemeinschaft von und nach wÃ¼rselen ins leben rufen

@Devil-rider
wÃ¼rd ganz gern; weiÃ aber nich ob ich das morgen pack (auch IMMER noch etwas am krÃ¤nkeln)
aber diesen winter steht ja mal ein roadgap an
ach ja:
wir sprechen von freitag abend!! oder hast du samstag schule?


----------



## Hike (4. November 2009)

also ich würd mich an einem "schöner tag ticket" beteiligen 

http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/nrw/freizeit/schoenertag_ticket.shtml

bzw sind schon zu 2t

aber hab kp vom bahnfahren ^^
wer ist denn noch alles ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## acmatze (4. November 2009)

bin ebenfalls ohne fahrschein. wäre als auch bei so nem we-ticket dabei. 
@holger: wie meinste dät genau mit fahrgemeinschaft von und nach würselen? und der julian muss glaube ich für klausuren nächste woche pauken und kann deshalb nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (4. November 2009)

Bahn klingt bestens.. ^^
Ich habn Bahnhof umme Ecke. 
Bin dabei. Wo am besten Treffen eigentlich?


----------



## Holger78 (5. November 2009)

mein mädel (märchenprinzessin you know) wohnt in würselen. dann würd ich von dort aus los und auch nachher wieder hin.... wir müssten dann ja zum hbf aachen, oder? da könnte ja einer von uns beiden 'taxi' machen

wenn mer alle den gleichen zug nehmen kann man sich doch dort entgegenlaufen


----------



## acmatze (5. November 2009)

jo holger dat passt. müssen wa nur noch zeit und treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. November 2009)

Ihr fahrt doch mit der ganz normalen Bimmelbahn (Regionalbahn)?!
 Dann könnt auch in Eschweiler oder Düren ein-/ aussteigen, ist etwas kürzer.


----------



## daBrot2008 (5. November 2009)

morgen einer im walde?
hab schon um halb 11 aus also habe zeit^^


----------



## torbenrider (5. November 2009)

wie eschweiler oder wat auch imma ich denke die meisten kommen aus aachen laßt ma in aachen amhbf um 18:30 treffen sonst verpassen noch irgendwelche den zug oder so au huuuuuuuuuuuuuuur

@ matze und holger ich kann euch morgen holen kommen....wat sollen wir sagen, halb sechs???? 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (5. November 2009)

@torben: brauchst uns nicht holen kommen. entweder fahre ich oder der holger, dann kommen wir danach auch wieder ohne probleme nach würselen. aber danke trotzdem.
@holger: was hälst du von 18:00 uhr bei mir?


----------



## Holger78 (5. November 2009)

yoo - prima!! 18.00h!
ach ja: der phil is beim we-ticket mit von der partie! müssen wir morgen mal abzählen wieviele wir genau brauchen und dann die kosten bei 'überzahl' gerecht verteilen


----------



## basmati (6. November 2009)

Jo Jungs ich bin dann auch mal um 18:30vorm Hbf. also bis später , der ein oder andere kennt mich ja.


----------



## Holger78 (6. November 2009)

@Matze
wie machen wirs denn mit der heimfahrt? ich werd der planung nach wohl besser nich mehr fahrn heut nacht
taxi?

bis später basmati (immer diese nicknames - kann mir sowieso schlecht namen merken...)


----------



## Hike (6. November 2009)

18:30 check


----------



## Phileasson (6. November 2009)

Moinsen Z'amm...
18:30 HBF bin ich denn auch am Start.
Ich leg mich wieder solange an den Kaffee-Tropf.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. November 2009)

ene mene meck, der matze der ist weg!


----------



## Phileasson (7. November 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> ene mene meck, der matze der ist weg!




Schomma noch einer was von Ihm gehört?

MATZE Bitte melde Dich...
Waren Wir denn soooo schlimm?


----------



## torbenrider (7. November 2009)

ooohhhhhhhhhhhhh mmmmmmatze 

wo steckst du nur!!!!!!! konnte gar nit schlafen vor sorgen!!!!!!!! ooooohhhhhhhhhh matze melde dich doch bitttttttttteeeeee bei uns

hab noch so ne plastikkarte von dir

Greetz 

Torben


----------



## acmatze (7. November 2009)

hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (7. November 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

möchte euch das heute entstandene Video nicht vorenhalten:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7489676"]Canon HF 200 Test - Muddy Saturday on Vimeo[/ame]

hatten leider etwas wenig Zeit zum filmen gehabt und mit dem Bearbeitunsprogramm komm ich noch immer nicht ganz zurecht - trotzdem viel spaß damit ! Für die HD-Junkies -> auf Vimeo in "HD" gucken 


Grüße und bis dahin,
Julian


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. November 2009)

sehr schön! ich will auch so nen regenkondom haben! wo hast du das her?


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2009)

servus matze!


----------



## DevilRider (8. November 2009)

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBoQrQQwAw

echt praktisch sowas


----------



## basmati (8. November 2009)

Ey dass war doch mal super am Freitag!!
Ja der Matze lebt zum Glück!


----------



## Johnny Jape (8. November 2009)

schickes filmchen, super quali


----------



## daBrot2008 (8. November 2009)

danke
macht auch ziehmlich viel spaß damit zu filmen!


----------



## ThomasAC (8. November 2009)

Wer ist denn das in dem Regenanzug? Ich war gestern mit dem Auto auf der Lütticher Straße unterwegs und hab Dich, mit dem Regenanzug, auf Höhe Waldschenke/Entenpfuhl fahren sehen.


----------



## DevilRider (8. November 2009)

.. da hats gerade echt schlimm angefangen  zu regnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (9. November 2009)

Biste aus Zucker oder warum brauchste son Ganzköperschlüpfer


----------



## DevilRider (9. November 2009)

muddi will nicht immer meine schmutzigen klamotten waschen


----------



## torbenrider (10. November 2009)

scheiiiiiiiiiissssssssss gabel is imma noch platt ich mag in den wald mennoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

und mein dämpfer lässt auch auf sich warten falls es dich tröstet...


----------



## Holger78 (10. November 2009)

ach mann - wat n sch...    ihr armen
war gestern n bißchen im wald spazieren - hab einen typ gesehen, der die toblerone-steilabfahrt mal so richtig fett gerockt hat; fast bis ins flat gesprungen - ich stand auf dem hügel zwei meter entfernt; was ne show


----------



## j0ker_mtb (10. November 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> muddi will nicht immer meine schmutzigen klamotten waschen



Verwöhntes Blag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (11. November 2009)

Moin, ist einer im Wald heute??


----------



## torbenrider (11. November 2009)

ich würde doch sogerne manno ihr macht mich neidisch gabel imma noch platt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holger78 (11. November 2009)

ich sag nur:

ab zu nem vernünftigen händler!!!!!!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. November 2009)

mit nem vernünftigen händler biste leider auch net immer glücklich, warte immer noch auf meinen dämpfer und bin mittlerweile ziemlich pissed...


----------



## Holger78 (11. November 2009)

hoffentlich sind se zumindest praktisch-technisch fit

das meinte ich mit 'vernünftigem händler'


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. November 2009)

das auf jeden fall. er kann ja auch nix dafür, da muss der dämpfer-service-mensch mist gebaut haben wo er das teil hingeschickt hat.


----------



## Phileasson (13. November 2009)

Soo.. Me is morro auch am Start.
Mal kurze Stütze und neue Schoner einfahren. ^^


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. November 2009)

bestens, ab eins ist mit matze und mir zu rechnen!


----------



## acmatze (14. November 2009)

ich will hoffen, dass ihr auch alle euren regenschirm mitbringt. sieht nämlich ganz schön sch..... aus dat wetter. bis gleich dann


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. November 2009)

oder ein regenkondom! bin am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (14. November 2009)

13:40 an der Waldschenke dann gehts zum Funkturm !


----------



## Tom Servo (14. November 2009)

War der Lala jetzt da? --edit: Falscher Thread >_>


----------



## Holger78 (14. November 2009)

ne.... naja, vielleicht gar nich verkehrt so


----------



## basmati (16. November 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3473

waren mal in malmedy, bissel mit willingen vermischt.


----------



## torbenrider (17. November 2009)

so jetzt is et soweit!!!!!!!

hab mein gabel weg!!!!!!!! das bedeutet 2 Wochen Pause für den armen Torben kein springen kein austoben keine Wunden oder Brüche....habt bidde wat Mitleid mit mir armen Sau.....

peace ´n´ out

ps: Garantie läuft aba;-)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. November 2009)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  
mein bike ist auch noch net 100%ig fertig, warte im moment noch auf ne weichere feder. irgendwas fürs wochenende geplant? belgien?


----------



## DevilRider (17. November 2009)

Tobren ich könnte dir vielleicht eine leihen 

am we auf jeden fall malmedy (FR) !!!

und jetzt ab 3 am koffer bissel spazieren gehen !


----------



## -Moonrider- (17. November 2009)

basmati schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3473
> 
> waren mal in malmedy, bissel mit willingen vermischt.



N´Abend zusammen. Die sieht ja interessant aus die Strecke in Malmedy. 
Wie kommt man denn dahin, sprich wo ist sie genau? Oder ist das keine offizielle Strecke?

Viele Grüße

Moon


----------



## Holger78 (17. November 2009)

ich bin dafür am samstag nach belgien zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. November 2009)

ich auch wenn die feder bis dahin da ist (wovon ich aber ausgehe)  yeah endlich mal ne ordentliche testfahrt!


----------



## DevilRider (17. November 2009)

samstag belgien .. ja bittte


----------



## acmatze (17. November 2009)

samstag belgien??? ok. ich bin dabei!


----------



## Facom (17. November 2009)

Hm wenn das so ist, bin ich dann auch am Start  (hab auch endlich wieder nen auto..)


----------



## acmatze (18. November 2009)

@torben: ey, wennde bis samstag keine gabel organisiert hast, kann ich dir meine kamera anbieten...


----------



## Holger78 (18. November 2009)

perfekt mit samstag

@julian
magste mir nochmal die cam mitbringen?! hab ich auch gleich n auto zum sicheren verstauen am start...

wer will bei mir mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (18. November 2009)

ja die kamera kann ich dir mitbringen 

würde vielleicht mit dir mitfahren (wenns passt), sag dir aber noch bescheid !


----------



## Holger78 (18. November 2009)

sehr schön

ok


----------



## torbenrider (18. November 2009)

Danke für die Angebote mit Gabel und Kamera....hab mich aba wegen meiner derzeitigen und qualvollen fahrradabstinenz dieses Wochenende für Hamburg entschieden!!!!!!!

Greetz


----------



## Holger78 (18. November 2009)

oh mann torben - was ne kacke mit deiner gabel.........
dann mal viel spaß in HH


was haltet ihr von abfahrt aus würselen so halb zwölf/zwölf?
viertelstunde später könnt ich dich abholen julian wenn bedarf...


----------



## j0ker_mtb (18. November 2009)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Danke für die Angebote mit Gabel und Kamera....hab mich aba wegen meiner derzeitigen und qualvollen fahrradabstinenz dieses Wochenende für Hamburg entschieden!!!!!!!
> 
> Greetz



Jetzt fang nicht an zu heulen! Hab gestern erfahren, dass ich noch nen Monat Pause machen "darf"
Warum musste die Schulter bei dem Sturz nur rausspringen


----------



## DevilRider (18. November 2009)

ohwei andre  weiterhin ne schnelle besserung !

holger du darfst mich dann am samstag abholen


----------



## Holger78 (18. November 2009)

@andre
vielleicht darf ich mir deine schulter ma angucken? mach auch nix kaputt

@julian
wird erledigt - kannst für samstag schonmal beide laufräder raustun....
schickste mir noch die genaue adresse bitte


----------



## acmatze (19. November 2009)

jo, zwölf uhr treffpunkt in würselen hört sich jut an.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. November 2009)

machmer so! ich komm dann auch selber zu dir matze!


----------



## Holger78 (19. November 2009)

machmer gemeinsam station beim julian oder soll ich dann schonma vorfahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. November 2009)

das ist mir völlig titte  mach ne ansage!


----------



## nudelholz (19. November 2009)

hat die 4x strecke denn auch samstags auf? oder fahrt ihr nur den downhill?
gruß, ben


----------



## DevilRider (19. November 2009)

der lift hat leider nur sonntags aus - schieben ist angesagt ! 

würde sagen 2 stunden 4x dann rüber rum fr.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3501


----------



## mylo (19. November 2009)

hi
ich wollt mal fragen ob mich vllt einer am wochenende mit nehmen kann hab leider noch kein auto ;-)
wenn einer noch nen platz frei hat und lust hat kann er ja mal bescheid sagen
ich würd gern mitkommen wenns passt 


gruß
hendrik


----------



## Holger78 (20. November 2009)

seit wann hat der lift samstags dicht???

na dann fahren wir doch alle beim julian vorbei....
vielleicht wartet er ja mit brötchen und kakao auf (nein-nur quatsch)

@hendrik
ich habs auto leider schon voll - vielleicht jemand anderer...?!


----------



## DevilRider (20. November 2009)

der lift hat NUR sonntags auf (schon seit immA) nur wenn man mit ner gruppe von über 20 leute da ist machen die vllt auf (muss man sich anmelden)

nen guten kaffe kannste haben 


sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen und dann wieder zusammen dahin fahren ?


----------



## Phileasson (20. November 2009)

und ich hab nachtschicht.. -.-

Na denn viel Spaß zusammen. 
Dafür bin ich unter der Woche mal in Ac ^^


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. November 2009)

also jetzt nochmal für alle: treffpunkt 12 uhr jahnplatz zum konvoifahren!


----------



## Tom Servo (20. November 2009)

Bäh, wenn's mit dem Raufschieben nicht wär, dann käm ich. Schon der Gedanke an der Anstrengung versaut mir die Lust die letzten paar Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. November 2009)

du pussy!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (20. November 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> @andre
> vielleicht darf ich mir deine schulter ma angucken? mach auch nix kaputt



Was willst denn mit der machen?!
Muss im Januar noch zum MRT *argh*


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. November 2009)

der holger ist wunderheiler mit zauberhänden


----------



## Holger78 (20. November 2009)

alles klar. 1200 jahnplatz (julian, du weißt wo der is, oder!?)

@julian
na dann bin ich kurz vor zwölf bei dir! kein kaffeetrinker, trotzdem danke!! )

danke pascal! bis demnächst! (sach ma: welches we hättest du mal zeit für fotoshooting privat?)

och mario - komm doch mit (bergauf laufen is doch auch sport; sag ich mir zumindest immer laut vor wenn ich hochschieben muss)

@alex
nebenbei betreibe ich nämlich schwarze magie, auch bekannt als vodoo 

@andre
na, ich würd mir ma angucken wie die anderen vier gelenke in der schulterregion funktionieren, wie sich dein nacken bzw. deine untere brustwirbelsäule inklusive der rippen bewegen - alles gerad genannte sollte im idealfall frei sein, andernfalls geht das zu lasten eines gelenks das noch frei is (in dem fall die luxierte schulter...). dann würd ich noch nach 'spannungen' in n paar organen direkt unterm zwerchfell schauen wollen, die mittels nervenübertragung (in)direkt mit deiner schulterregion zu tun haben, und und und...... (für die fachleute unter euch - ich drück mich hier bewußt einigermaßen allgemeinverständlich aus, gell
im idealfall kann ich dir helfen deine schulter schneller wieder fit zu kriegen (wobei die 'gedehnte/gerissene' schultergelenkskapsel dir wohl oder übel dein ganzes leben lang erhalten bleiben wird.... was allerdings nich zwangsläufig bedeutet, daß du darunter enorm zu leiden haben wirst)
so was halt - meld dich wenn de bock hast


----------



## acmatze (20. November 2009)

jo, 12uhr treffpunkt jahnplatz!!! 
@hendrik: ich weiss nicht ab der alex schon mit dir gesprochen hat, aber ich hätte noch n plätzchen für dich und dein rädchen am start. also wenn du bock hast, sei um 12uhr am jahnplatz oder 15 vor 12 beim alex.
bis moin dann
jute n8


----------



## mylo (21. November 2009)

@matze
dodoch julian hats mir schon gesagt thx
ich bin um 12 am jahnplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (21. November 2009)

war echt bombe heute in malmedy !


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. November 2009)

jop! jetzt ärger ich mich dass ich den dh noch nicht gefahren bin


----------



## DevilRider (21. November 2009)

ihr habt echt was verpasst  nächstes we wieder ?


----------



## Holger78 (21. November 2009)

ich ärger mich nich - hab ich für nächste woche noch was worauf ich mich freuen kann...

aber leute: bitte bitte bitte, irgendwie n shuttle organisieren - anders gehich vor die hunde................


----------



## BP. (21. November 2009)

malmedy ist toll


----------



## DevilRider (21. November 2009)

ohja - ich frag mal rum was sich da so machen lässt 

ich find den dh kann man aber auch gut sektionsmäßig fahren. hoffen wir mal dass das wetter halbwegs passt.(heute hats ja mitgespiel - danke wetter)


wenn wir dann shuttel-möglichkeiten haben, müsste man aber auch so um 10 dahin. wie ich den sommer jetzt schon vermisse


----------



## Holger78 (21. November 2009)

um zehn uhr morgens....
neee - dann komm ich nach


----------



## mylo (21. November 2009)

nächste woche solls in malmedy regen


----------



## DevilRider (21. November 2009)

ja sehr schade  fand die bedingungen heute richtig gut. ich glaub richtig schlammig wird der dh dann  "tricksiger" - naja abwarten und drauf freuen 

klar 10 uhr, für BP besuch steh ich um halb 6 auf, 8 uhr aus den federn für nen netten tag in malmedy kann man in kauf nehmen  - man sollte jedoch am vorabend nicht zu viel trinken, ne arne


----------



## EasyRider16 (21. November 2009)

Wie viel Abfahrten habt ihr denn heute in Malmedy geschafft ohne Shuttle? 

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridarider (21. November 2009)

Super geiler Tag heute! Danke für die coole Session. Aber ohne Shuttle ists echt schon zermürbend da kann ich mich Holger nur anschließen  ... und ja julian man sollte nicht zu tief ins Glas gucken am Vorabend 

Aber wie gesagt sehr geil und gerne wieder! Und dann mal ein bisschen ausführlicher den DH


----------



## Holger78 (22. November 2009)

halb sechs ausn federn....... nur in ausnahmefällen - nich für nen gemütlichen nachmittag....

@julian
will dem Basti mal die zwei runs aus malmedy zeigen - hab den link für rapidshare nich mehr da postfach voll war. könntest du mir den nochmals schicken bitte?!


----------



## DevilRider (22. November 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/296434702/holger2.lauf.mpg.html

ich denk der war der bessere. 

nächsten samstag (28.11) malmedy ?


----------



## ThomasAC (22. November 2009)

Diese Datei ist weder einem Premiumaccount, noch einem Collector's Account zugeordnet und kann deshalb insgesamt nur 10 mal heruntergeladen werden.

Dieses Limit ist erreicht.

Um diese Datei herunterladen zu können, muss der Anbieter entweder die Datei in seinen Collector's Account verschieben, oder die Datei erneut raufladen. Die Datei kann nachträglich in ein Collector's Account verschoben werden. Der Anbieter muss nur auf den Löschlink der Datei klicken, um mehr Informationen zu erhalten.


----------



## DevilRider (22. November 2009)

okey dann wars das wohl


----------



## DevilRider (23. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8zAbMqc7rE"]YouTube- MTB Malmedy - Jasper Veeckman[/ame]

hier ist noch nen schickes video !


----------



## cubeltdracestol (24. November 2009)

Eyy jo Lute echt spitze Video. Hätte mal ne Bitte und zwar kann mir jemand die Adressen oder ne Wegbeschreibung von Malmedy, Chaudfontaine und Namur schicken?
Bitebitte.


----------



## Holger78 (24. November 2009)

guckst du hier:

http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/spots/2005/chaudfontaine/index.html

für den 4cross bei malmedy: 4cross malmedy bei google  - die dh/fr strecken find ich auch nicht auf anhieb


----------



## cubeltdracestol (24. November 2009)

Danke muss hier mal meine Belgischen Kumpels fragen wo die in Namur ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (24. November 2009)

schonmal "spots&trails" probiert in der linken leiste?!
alles zu finden was dein herz begehrt
huy soll auch der burner sein


----------



## Condor (24. November 2009)

Huy ist ganz schön, bin da schonmal mit Krücken und kaputten Knie runtergehumpelt....
Überwiegend sehr harter, festgefahrener Boden (ähnlich Chaudfontaine oben), großer Drop am Anfang und ab Mitte/Ende wird es sehr (sehr sehr) steil...


----------



## DevilRider (25. November 2009)

Juhu juhu ! Samstag gehts nach Malmedy !


wer ist alles bei ?


----------



## EasyRider16 (25. November 2009)

wann wolltest du los,

und wieder schieben?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (25. November 2009)

hm, bin in dortmund  das hat aber auch was gutes


----------



## DevilRider (25. November 2009)

hmm nen shuttel wär ja klasse, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass es regnet und wir dann nen shuttel bräuchte wo wir auch mit den versauten klamotten reinkönnen - da fällt mir leider keiner ein bzw. ich müsste mich mal umhören. schieben ist jetzt auch nicht so wild (20 min)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeltdracestol (25. November 2009)

Ich war letzt im Cannondale store in Brüssel und der Typ dort hat irgenwas von ner privaten Strecke gesagt wusste aber auch nicht näher wo die is. Kennt einer von euch die? soll anscheinend in der Nähe von Brüssel sein.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (25. November 2009)

Schaut mal auf was ich gestoßen bin eine Karte mit allen Dh strecken in Belgien!!!!!!!

http://maps.google.be/maps/ms?clien...4255357921497396064.00045f2f396b3724c66f6&z=9


----------



## Holger78 (26. November 2009)

für mich dieses we nur sonntags........
aber ohne shuttle hab ich auf die strecke keinen bock mehr
aber da wäre ja noch malmedy 4cross am sonntag!! oder auch nochmal die heimischen gefilde in ac




DevilRider schrieb:


> hmm nen shuttel wär ja klasse, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass es regnet und wir dann nen shuttel bräuchte wo wir auch mit den versauten klamotten reinkönnen - da fällt mir leider keiner ein bzw. ich müsste mich mal umhören. schieben ist jetzt auch nicht so wild (20 min)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (26. November 2009)

morgen allerseits! ist heut jemand im wald?


----------



## acmatze (26. November 2009)

ich nicht, meine badehose und mein Handtuch sind gerade in der waschmaschine.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (26. November 2009)

ach komm, so schlimm ist es auch nicht


----------



## acmatze (26. November 2009)

nee, muss leider noch bis vier uhr arbeiten, sonst wär ich gerne dabei...


----------



## DevilRider (26. November 2009)

manmanman sieht schlecht aus mit malmedy  naja dann aber auf jeden fall nächstes wochenende !

ich hab nen neuen bananensticker!


----------



## acmatze (26. November 2009)

wat zur hölle hat dat mit den bananenstickern auf sich??? kann mich mal irgendwer aufklären???


----------



## mylo (26. November 2009)

hast pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (26. November 2009)

Ens gucken, für die 4X wär ich vielleicht auch noch mal zu haben. Müsste irgendwann nochmal wat mit dem Rad fahren, bevor man dank Winterfaulheit alles verlernt, und so'n Lift hilft.


----------



## acmatze (26. November 2009)

jo, dankeschön mylo


----------



## DevilRider (26. November 2009)

also: martin und ich fahren wahrscheinlich am samstag nach malmedy, wer sich uns anschließen möchte - gerne. leider ist kein platz mehr im auto. hoffe, dass nächste woche dann ein paar mehr zusagen bzw weniger absagen kommen


----------



## Fantoum (27. November 2009)

Ist heute jemand im Aachener Wald anzutreffen?
Ich dürfte ab 2 irgendwo zu finden sein, wenn sich jemand meldet würd ich aber auch ab 2 bis dunkelheit zu nem treffpunkt kommen!


----------



## DevilRider (30. November 2009)

Es regnet es ist schlammig und ihr sucht einen neune Reifen ?

Ich biete hier den Aachenern eine perfekten Reifen an:


Schwalbe Muddy Mary Reifen

GrÃ¶Ãe 2.35

Downhillreifen der extra Klasse

Tripple Compound Drahtreifen

Der leistungsfÃ¤higste und stabilste Reifen der Muddy Mary Reihe

Mit Seitendurchschlagsschutz

Sogut wie Neu, ca 10km gefahren

30â¬ - Abholung


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. November 2009)

warum willst du das "gute" stück den loswerden? rutschpartie mit dem semislick gemacht?


----------



## j0ker_mtb (1. Dezember 2009)

Mit nem Intermediate in Schlamm?


----------



## DevilRider (1. Dezember 2009)

hab das teil eigentlich für nen kolegen gekauft, der wollte ihn aber nicht mehr. ich kann damit nichts anfangen, weil ich schon genügend reifen habe.

außerdem fahr ich übern winter lieber speci enduro reifen


----------



## Johnny Jape (1. Dezember 2009)

wollte schon sagen, nen marry kauft man sich eigentlich nicht für schlamm, obwohl der name dazu verleitet, für losen leicht feuchten waldboden geht der ja in ordnung, wobei ich eher den high roller bevorzugen, aber bei schlamm bringt der nüscht, mmn
dann lieber nen wetscream oder nen intense intruder oder spike, oder schwalbe dirty dan, ich zähle den mm eher zum alround reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (1. Dezember 2009)

so schauts aus  die dirty dan werde ich demnächst mal auspobieren, sind aber für aachen absolut unnötig.

muddys sind für aachen perfekt !


----------



## Holger78 (1. Dezember 2009)

määäp - zonk

ich werd mir für den winter, sprich die matschige jahreszeit in aachen, garantiert demnächst wieder den wetscream draufmachen!!
wie auf schienen sag ich nur - da können meine muddys mal gar nich mithalten


----------



## mylo (1. Dezember 2009)

versuch doch auch mal wetscreams geschnitten
haben besser abroll eigenschaften und mehr grip


----------



## Holger78 (1. Dezember 2009)

abrollen: logo!
mehr grip:  denk ich eher nich.....


----------



## j0ker_mtb (1. Dezember 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> määäp - zonk
> 
> ich werd mir für den winter, sprich die matschige jahreszeit in aachen, garantiert demnächst wieder den wetscream draufmachen!!
> wie auf schienen sag ich nur - da können meine muddys mal gar nich mithalten



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Holger

Wie man drauf kommt mit gestutzen Wetscreams mehr Grip im Matsch und Schlamm zu haben ist mir schleierhaft
Sam Hill macht das nur auf einem Track bei trockenen Verhältnissen, also eher nichts für die feucht-kalte Jahreszeit.


----------



## DevilRider (1. Dezember 2009)

die mittelstollen zukürzen bring nur weniger rollwiderstand - kein grip mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. Dezember 2009)

ach ihr ansteller!

muddy mary oder high roller oder ähnliche allroundreifen sind doch voll ok für aachen, auch wenns matschy wird.


----------



## mylo (2. Dezember 2009)

hat ja keiner behauptet dass es nicht voll ok ist muddys zu fahrn
wer lust aufs umbauen und genug geld hat soll sich halt nen wetscream oder sowas in der Art holen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

So Jungens, jetzt ist erst mal Ende mit Eldorado und Naturknaller, hab heute dem Harvester zugeguckt wie er den Nadelwald in eine Mondlandschaft verwandelt. Ich könnte aus der Haut fahren und würde mich gern weiter darüber auslassen, aber das bringt ja auch nix und wäre abgesehen davon weder jugendfrei noch forentauglich.
:kotz:  aaaah!

einiziger Vorteil ist, dass in der Ecke nachdem die da fertig sind erst mal Ruhe mit Waldarbeiten ist (und ne menge Material rumliegt!), sollten uns mal zusammensetzen und überlegen wie es weitergehn soll.

ziemlich angepisste Grüße,
der snuggles


----------



## Holger78 (3. Dezember 2009)

so alle sprünge und so total weg? dat wär echt schad - aber einem neubeginn steht dann (irgendwann) nix im weg


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß es nicht genau, wollte dem harvester nicht zu nahe gekommen und hab mich von oben dem ganzen genähert. anfang eldorado/naturknaller sieht schlecht aus, bombenkrater, dein double den man so rausziehen muss, weiter konnte ich net gucken. morgen geh ich mal bilder machen. der naturknallerdrop scheint noch zu stehen.


----------



## mylo (3. Dezember 2009)

mmmh...
ich hab nen neuen banansticker 
lasst uns das lieber bereden


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. Dezember 2009)

tut mir sehr leid, was bei euch im wald passiert ist, könnte gleich mitkotzen


----------



## EasyRider16 (3. Dezember 2009)

******* ! Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das jetzt da aussieht...


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja, war ja eigtl. abzusehen, die Makierungen an den Bäumen waren schon länger dran. Einfach noch en paar Wochen wachten und dann nochmal schaun, bevor jetzt voreilig Panik gemacht wird.
Bedeutet zwar Arbeit, aber kann auch Vorteile mit sich bringen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. Dezember 2009)

ich dachte schon da wär ein ufo gelandet als ich das licht von weitem gesehen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja super, brauch ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr meinen Schweinehund überwinden. El Dorado war meine liebste Strecke in der Ecke. So'n Kack. :|


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Dezember 2009)

So, heute mal ne Schlammschlacht gemacht und ein Paar Bilder geschossen. Sah von Weitem schlimmer aus als es ist, bleibt aber abzuwarten was bei rausziehen der Stämme alles noch übern Jordan geht.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Dezember 2009)

und nochn paar

oh da ist noch das dreckige bike bei


----------



## Tom Servo (4. Dezember 2009)

Wart mal ab. Wenn die die ******** da abtransportieren kommen, wird's richtig lustig.


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Dezember 2009)

Is doch eigtl ganz gut, man könnte denken, die haben an der Strecke vorbei gefällt...


----------



## Holger78 (5. Dezember 2009)

auf den fotos wirkt es wirklich, als ob sie uns einigermaßen wohlgesonnen wären.... das wär natürlich extrem toll von den jungs
hoffen wir mal, daß wir weiterhin glück haben


----------



## Phileasson (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin gleich am Start... per pedes, aber mit Cam 
Mal ein wenig was testen.


----------



## EasyRider16 (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja, also wir waren gerade da..wenn man so davorsteht sieht das schon nach ner ziemlichen Mondlandschaft aus, fahren ist derzeit auf keinen Fall möglich 
Hoffentlich wird das ganze Holz schnell abtransportiert


----------



## Phileasson (5. Dezember 2009)

Schlimm schlimm schlimm... 
Oberhalb Eldorado, Naturknaller UND Toblerone, alles unfahrbar.
Tatort-Fotos im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boba. (6. Dezember 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Schlimm schlimm schlimm...
> Oberhalb Eldorado, Naturknaller UND Toblerone, alles unfahrbar.
> Tatort-Fotos im Album



sieht ja nicht so rosig aus...lasst uns dann lieber dafür beten, dass der abtransport glimpflich abgeht


----------



## mylo (6. Dezember 2009)

lasst uns mal lieber dafür beten dass die viel dalassen?
und wie wärs mal mit bananenstickern????? -.-


----------



## Phileasson (6. Dezember 2009)

wtf, mit den Bananenstickern? 
um mich mal matze anzuschliessen...


----------



## Holger78 (6. Dezember 2009)

forget about bananensticker
doch eh alles öffentlich nach dem harvesterbesuch


----------



## Phileasson (6. Dezember 2009)

Aaaahja... *bahnhof*

Hmm.. Bike beim Service, Nachtschicht, kein WE frei.. Mir gehts gut.. 
Ich denke ich schau Donnerstag, Freitag mal nach dem rechten da. 
Mit Bike.


----------



## Tom Servo (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich wollt mir demnächst sowieso mobiles Buddel-Werkzeug besorgen, um ein bisschen am Jazz Trail zu flicken. Die vom Staat mandatierten Prämien wurden in dem Zirkus, indem ich arbeite, zu Geschenkbons umgewandelt, und der nächste Schuppen der die nimmt ist ein Baumarkt. Kann ja dann danach auch hier Hand anlegen kommen, wenn's nötig ist. Dann komm ich auch nochmal vor die Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (6. Dezember 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> ...vom Staat mandatierten Prämien wurden in dem Zirkus, indem ich arbeite, zu Geschenkbons umgewandelt, und der nächste Schuppen der die nimmt ist ein Baumarkt....


 
LOOOOL
Sry. Aber derbe lustisch.


----------



## inonoob (6. Dezember 2009)

Hey

Habe ich das richtig verstanden ist der Jazztrail auch kaputt? Was geht denn im Moment mit denn ab. Ist ja voll Uncool. Einer der besten Trails sind nicht mehr da  .

mfg Ino


----------



## EasyRider16 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ne, den gibbet noch!


----------



## kinschman (6. Dezember 2009)

wie jetzt??? ...der jazztrail is noch voll in ordnung !!!

heute noch gefahren...ging alles super.
ist nur ein wenig schlammig und die anfahrt zum letzten kicker is was tricky.
im grunde ist da aktuell kein baubedarf.


aber jeder wie er mag - hauptsache es wird nicht verschlimmbessert


----------



## inonoob (6. Dezember 2009)

Omg, ich dachte schon ich kriege einen Herzinfarkt Oo. Aber wenigstes gib es noch denn Trail. Aber wie siehst jetzt denn aus mit denn andern Trails, wie lang glaubt ihr das das so bleibt ?

ps: Wenn ihr Hilfe beim schaffen braucht ich bin dabei ^^.


----------



## Phileasson (6. Dezember 2009)

Hmm.. der einzige Trail densch net kenn' 
Muss ich mich mal Donnerstag umschauen wo ich den finde.


----------



## Tom Servo (7. Dezember 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> wie jetzt??? ...der jazztrail is noch voll in ordnung !!!
> 
> im grunde ist da aktuell kein baubedarf.
> 
> aber jeder wie er mag - hauptsache es wird nicht verschlimmbessert


K.a., hinter'm Weg bevor's bergab geht, gibt's ein paar fiese Spurrillen. Die säh ich gerne geglättet. Wenn jedoch jemand was dagegen hat, lass ich es. Zumindest sieht es da aus, als hätt es da mal nen Anlieger gegeben.


----------



## acmatze (7. Dezember 2009)

@phil: ich glaube ohne jemanden der dir den trail zeigt, wirst du ihn kaum finden.


----------



## Phileasson (7. Dezember 2009)

@ matze, Danke für den Tipp ^^
Dann muss ich demnächst mal wieder anstacheln.


----------



## Zpeed (7. Dezember 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> K.a., hinter'm Weg bevor's bergab geht, gibt's ein paar fiese Spurrillen. Die säh ich gerne geglättet. Wenn jedoch jemand was dagegen hat, lass ich es. Zumindest sieht es da aus, als hätt es da mal nen Anlieger gegeben.



Die sind besonders bei Nässe unangenehm, der Übergang vom Querweg zurück auf den Trail ist auch etwas komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (7. Dezember 2009)

Wer dann sowieso mit einer Schaufel auf dem Trail ist könnte unten vor dem letzten Sprung noch etwas Erde vor einem dicken Baumstumpf anfüllen.
Dann hätten wir einen Kicker mehr in der Abfahrt.

Im Prinzip müsste jeder die Trails vor seiner Haustüre in Stand halten und verbessern dann profitieren alle MTBer davon.


----------



## Tom Servo (7. Dezember 2009)

pratt schrieb:


> Wer dann sowieso mit einer Schaufel auf dem Trail ist könnte unten vor dem letzten Sprung noch etwas Erde vor einem dicken Baumstumpf anfüllen.
> Dann hätten wir einen Kicker mehr in der Abfahrt.


Ja ja, schon verstanden! :V


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. Dezember 2009)

leute, übertriebts mal nicht mit dem ausbessern und so, nachher ists ne waldautobahn ohne jeden anspruch, und davon gibts genug.


----------



## JensBR (7. Dezember 2009)

würd auch sagen, dass der jazztrail so voll in ordnung ist momentan!!


----------



## Tom Servo (7. Dezember 2009)

Das dicke Geäst etwas tiefer ist wieder angefüllt. Muss sich aber noch setzen, von daher würd ich den vorerst nicht als Anlieger benutzen.

P.S. für den Baumstumpf anzufahren, müsste man 'ne Alternativlinie aussen um den Baum vorher ziehen. Oder 'en fetten Anlieger da hinknallen.

--edit: Gab's nicht mal 'nen Thread für die Strecke?!


----------



## daBrot2008 (7. Dezember 2009)

der jezztrail is schon so flowig...

ich find den so perfekt!


----------



## ime1980 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wieso muß man überall n kack Anlieger oder Kicker hinbauen? Lasst die Strecken so wie die sind. Die sind so perfekt. Wenn die zu schwer sind übt und lernt fahren.


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich wusste das der Martin das schreibt 
Also das mit dem Kicker hab ich auch eingesehen, dass das Quatsch is.
Aber ich find dass man den Anlieger ruhig etwas verlängern kann, dann sind die Fahrrillen auch egal.


----------



## Tom Servo (7. Dezember 2009)

ime1980 schrieb:


> Wieso muß man überall n kack Anlieger oder Kicker hinbauen? Lasst die Strecken so wie die sind. Die sind so perfekt. Wenn die zu schwer sind übt und lernt fahren.


Mach dich mal nicht in die Hose. Erstens war das mit dem Kicker nur spekulativ, und zweitens, wäre es solch ein grosses Problem, wenn auf'm Jazz Trail noch ein künstlicher Sprung entsteht? Ich bezweifle zumindest das bei den anderen vier die Botanik grade so gefallen ist, damit der Regen die Kicker zusammen erodieren konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (7. Dezember 2009)

ist schon schwer die finger von anderen trails zu lassen...
aber ist ja egal, hauptsache jeder doof der keine ahnung hat schaufelt wild drauf los, macht die trails kaputt, greift mehr in die natur ein als nötig ist und brüstet sich damit, veröffentlicht wegbeschreibungen, und bilder sowie video fluten. und dann wundern sich alle das es mehr probleme mitm förster gibt als jemals zuvor! 

denken soll helfen...

und wer probleme mit spurrillen, wurzeln, kurven ohne anliger, ect... hat, soll gefälligst fahren lernen, kacken gehen, oder nen rennrad kaufen, und nicht an fremden trails schaufeln, das ja wohl echt das letzte  

es gibt viele leute die unseren sport schon etliche jahre länger ausüben als der versammelte kindergarten hier und die gerne auch in zukunft biken gehen wollen ohne sich wie verfolgte verbrecher fühlen zu müssen...

der wald ist für alle da also verhaltet euch auch so das ihn alle weiter nutzen können.

wer sich jetzt übermäßig angepi$$t fühlt kann mir ja gern ne pm schreiben...

gruß bene


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich unterschreib deinen Beitrag mal Bene.

Cheers Philipp


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mal was in die Runde werfen


----------



## Phileasson (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hab spazierengehen für mich entdeckt.


----------



## Holger78 (7. Dezember 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> ich hab spazierengehen für mich entdeckt.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Tom Servo (8. Dezember 2009)

--edit: egal...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2009)

an den ausbleibenden antworten sieht man deutlich, das bene recht hat. 

prost!


----------



## Holger78 (8. Dezember 2009)

mmmh....nö..?! mit allem respekt, Rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2009)

ja dann begründe deinen standpunkt bitte. ein "nö" reicht mir nicht.
ebenfalls mit allem respekt!

rainer


----------



## pratt (8. Dezember 2009)

nosh schrieb:


> ist schon schwer die finger von anderen trails zu lassen...



Ich als alter Hase fahre seit 1991 regelmäßig im Aachener Wald MTB. 
So viele neue Super Trails wie in den letzten Jahren dort entstanden sind hat es noch nie gegeben (früher gab es nur den Grenztrail und den Bahntrail). 
Wenn nicht der eine oder andere hier und da paar Sachen gebaut hätte, wäre es heute recht Langweilig dort. 
Wenn einer in einem öffentlichen Wald etwas baut, sollte er den Trail nicht als sein Eigentum sehen und braucht sich nicht zu ärgern, wenn ein paar Sachen verändert werden, dass bleibt nicht aus.
Der Wald und die Trails sind für alle MTBer da!
@Bene ich verstehe auch Deinen Standpunkt aber wütende Belehrungen helfen keinem weiter


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2009)

@pratt: es geht darum das es einfach völlig ausartet, seit ca. einem jahr.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (8. Dezember 2009)

Weis einer von euch zufällig wo es in Aachen ein Fahrradladen gibt der auch Protektorenwesten und so was hatt?


----------



## mylo (8. Dezember 2009)

ja
flizz eurobike


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. Dezember 2009)

erstens: das niveau der "diskussion" ist einfach unter meines gesunken, völlig undiffenrenziert und polemisch!

zweitens: wieso soll ich jemandem antworten, der quasi alle (die er weder kennt noch wahrscheinlich überhaupt mal gesehen geschweige denn mit ihnen geredet hat) öffentlich als zerstörungswütige, geltungsbedürftige, inkompetente doofs bezeichnet? 

und drittens: fühle ich mich einfach nicht angesprochen!

auch wenn man vielleicht schon länger im wald unterwegs ist und vielleicht besser fahren kann heißt das nicht dass man das hausrecht im wald hat. ich seh das zwar teilweise ähnlich aber man sollte halt mal überlegen wie man in den sprichwörtlichen wald hineinruft.

schönen gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2009)

ich kann´s verstehen, das der ton etwas deftiger ist. mit den "doofs" sind garantiert nicht alle gemeint, sondern die, die nach herzenslust alle trails verschlimmbessern müssen und somit den förster umsomehr anlocken, damit auch bald garantiert alles fürn eimer ist.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. Dezember 2009)

die message ist mir schon klar und auch durchaus verständlich, aber mit anfeindungen kommt man nicht weit, vor allem in der anonymität des internets.


----------



## cubeltdracestol (8. Dezember 2009)

Hatt jetzt zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wos in Aachen en Laden hatt der Protektorenwesten Führt?????


----------



## Holger78 (8. Dezember 2009)

endlich schulfrei...

ich seh das zum einen ähnlich wie Dr_Snuggles und pratt.

zum anderen bin ich der meinung, daß der sport gerade in den letzten jahren enorm 'gewachsen' ist. es wird nie ein breiten-/massensport werden; hierfür is das ganze einfach zu extrem.
nichtsdestotrotz schätze ich diese entwicklung!

das eldorado entstanden ist und noch diverse andere dinger finde ich nich schlimm. es bietet abwechslung, lehr-potenzial und einfach ne menge spaß.
die geschichte mit dem förster ist unschön und momentan scheinbar auch etwas 'risikoreich'.

vielleicht noch kurz zwischendurch: 
ich hab mir vorab jede menge stuff über trailbau, rechtsgrundlagen, die aktuelle situation in deutschland und den umgang der medien/verwaltenden instanzen mit dieser 'problematik' reingezogen. 
nachdem mir klar war, daß die errichtung eines spots auf legalem weg jahre brauchen würde und ich bis dahin alt und grau bin,....(den rest kennt ihr).

das argument: natur kaputtmachen - das stimmt meiner meinung nach nicht. das gebiet ist ein nutzwald. in regelmäßigen abständen kommt der harvester und richtet wirklich schaden an. ich bike nicht nachts - ergo kaum wildbelastung.

die schlechte meinung übers veröffentlichen von wegbeschreibungen, das posten von videos,.... - ist vielleicht etwas ungeschickt, läßt sich aber kaum verhindern, da immer mehr v.a. junge leute diesen sport für sich entdecken (ergo auch mehr nutzung der modernen medien). daß sich der ein oder andere auch so sehr damit identifizieren kann, will sagen: auch mal n klein bißchen damit angibt - liegt doch in der natur des menschen; beim einen mehr beim anderen weniger, oder!?

die tatsache, daß wir hier nur wenig höhenmeter zur verfügung haben, bedingt meiner meinung nach, daß man viele 'gimmicks' auf kleinem raum zusammenbaut - um möglichst viel fun und gleichzeitig lerneffekt zu garantieren.

wenn man nich gut fährt - wie sollte man besser werden? wenn dem menschen was nicht paßt wirds passend gemacht - so wars schon immer und wirds auch immer bleiben. dieses prinzip gilt in diesem kleinen rahmen ebenfalls denke ich. daß hierbei das ein oder andere unnötige obstacle bzw eine 'erleichterung' mancher streckenabschnitte vorgenommen wird - naja, darüber läßt sich wirklich streiten.

wir haben kaum eine lobby und werden sie für diesen extremen bereich unseres sports auch nicht bekommen glaube ich. 
was das für mich bedeutet - ein wenig konfrontation, die sich hieraus ergibt, ist für mich in ordnung. auf sich aufmerksam machen - sehr bedingt leute, nicht falsch verstehen!- finde ich aus diesem grund ebenfalls nicht allzu schlimm.
was sollte im schlimmsten fall passieren? strecken werden platt gemacht bzw gimmicks. dann entstehen irgendwann neue - ob an der gleichen stelle oder irgendwo anders. es wird einer 'verknackt' - wie genau soll das vonstatten gehen? falls einer mit der axt an nem lebendigen baum erwischt wird, ok - aber das passiert doch glücklicherweise so gut wie nicht!
ich denke das ganze ist ein selbstregulierender prozess - wenn die externe kontrolle durch forstamt überhand nimmt, stagniert das ganze halt mal für ne kurze weile. danach gehts doch wieder genauso wenn nicht immenser weiter.

was ich sehr positiv werte:
es entstehen immer mehr bikeparks und spots - hier und in den nachbarländern. diese entwicklung sollte unser sport weiterhin machen!!
das geht nur durch mehr sportbegeisterte, die das ganze auch nach außen tragen - wie das geschieht kann man halt nicht steuern.

der wald ist für alle da - wie von allen seiten propagiert wird!
warum dann diese beschränkungen gegenseitig? wird schon keiner nen sprung abreißen oder die strecke kaputt machen - wer gut fahren kann hat überall spaß denke ich.


naja - det ma kurz als stellungnahme......


----------



## nosh (8. Dezember 2009)

@pratt

Ich fahre auch seid mitte der neunziger und war früher auch schon ma mit euch unterwegs  viele der trails gab es früher schon, und es sind auch immer neue entstanden, allerdings mit vielen großen unterschieden, ich versuche die unterschiede mal aufzuzählen

Man hat nie offensichtlich gesehen das gebaut wurde, weil es einfach keine tiefen löcher am strecken rand gab sondern die stellen denen erde entnommen wurde, wurden immer schön abgerundet(natürliche formen verpasst), und dann gut durch z.B. laub getarnt.

Es lag nie irgendwo müll rum! oder wie vor kurzem passiert müll, schaufeln oder anderes arbeits material sofort neben dem weg von wo man nur ein grün gemetzel und eine erdschlacht sah! 

Trails wurden nur gebaut wo man nicht zu weit in die natur eingreifen musste, und es wurde kein einziger baum ect. beschädigt. Mittlerweile kenne ich einige stellen auch auf alten trails wo kleine bäume umgeknickt (abgesägt) wurden die am streckenrand standen und nie ein gestört haben, sie machten eher den reiz einer strecke aus.  

Es gibt noch viele weitere punkte aber ich hab auch noch was anderes vor

Ich sehe keinen trail als mein eigentum, schon gar nicht den jazztrail an dem habe ich gewiss nicht mitgewirkt. 
Mich ärgert nur die Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Erbauern, nehmen wir als beispiel mal den naturknaller, das war früher ein super technischer trail mit dem anspruchsvollsten Steilstück in ac, die strecke war einfach der Fahrtechnik Verbesserer schlecht hin! Perfekt um für dh rennen zu trainieren. Und was ist davon noch übrig geblieben? Es gibt nicht mehr eine schmale line sondern etliche 08/15 Passagen wie sie auch auf hunderten trails in aachen sind.

 Warum müssen leute wenn ihnen eine strecke zu schwer ist gewaltsam chickenways bauen? Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten in ac seine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und wenn man soweit ist kommt man zu der schweren stelle zurück und freut sich darüber sich verbessert zu haben wenn man sie fahren kann. 
Warum fragt man sich nicht das es vielleicht einen grund hat wenn nur frisch entstehende chickenways mit holz zugelegt werden die Hauptstrecke aber frei ist? Und denkt über sein handeln nach? 

Eine strecke mit 3-4 bilo chickenway alternativ lines ist ein genauso großer eingriff in die natur wie drei eigenständige strecken!  So was bringt der bike Gemeinschaft mehr, bei gleichen oder geringeren eingriff in die natur?  



@ Dr Snuggles

schon seid jahren schreibe ich immer wieder  leute an die im netzt öffentlich zum trailsschaufeln ect. Aufrufen und der gleichen, und lege ihnen sachen nahe wie die umwelt zu schonen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten einzuhalten, im Interesse aller, das es zu keinen großen Auseinandersetzungen mit förstern ect. Kommt. Und wir alle unsere trails wie gewohnt nutzen können!  viele der damals angeschriebenen zähle ich heute zu meinen freunden. 

Es gibt aber auch immer genug leute die die Nötigkeit eines vernünftigen Umgangs mit dem wald und allen Waldbenutzern nicht sehen, oder nicht wahrhaben wollen, oder es ist ihnen einfach egal wenn auf einmal alle strecken weg sind!  

Und das und die ganzen oben aufgeführten sachen regen mich auf, und dann schreib ich halt auch mal was härter, in der Hoffnung das es mal ein bisschen mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzeug und dann vielleicht doch mal den ein oder anderen beratungsresistenten ans denken bringt.

Wir haben auch schon mit genug bikern persönlich gesprochen, mit einigen auch schon mehrere male, und die meisten sind ja auch nette kerle, aber bring es keinem was wenn man im wald beim persönlichen Gespräch einsicht zeigt, und im netzt weiter kindergarten, ich scheiss auf alles macht, Hauptsache alle finden mich toll. 

Das nur zu der Anonymität des Internets, übrigens habe ich meinen namen unter meinen post geschrieben, den ich bei dir allerdings vermisse! Und ich habe auch keine problem damit neben leuten im wald zu stehen und zu sagen das ich was schei$$e find.


Ich habe nie behauptet besser als irgendwer zu fahren, oder hausrecht zu haben, der ein oder andere mag es ja als Schwarzmalerei betrachten. Wenn man sagt passt auf sonst haben wir keine trails mehr, aber jeder trail der nicht zerstört wird ist den stress wert.

Und was soll bitte aus dem wald raus hallen wenn man rein ruft  ich will nur meinen spass, natur, umwelt, wanderer, reiter, andere waldnutzer sind mir egal und der förster ist ein a-loch  
Die frage sollten sich hier einige stellen.

Ich saug mir den ganzen dreck ja nicht ausm hirn um die Weltgemeinschaft der Radfahrer zu beleidigen, sondern weil ich in 10 jahren noch genauso sorgenfrei in den schönen aachener wald trails fahren möchte wie ich es schon vor 10 jahren gemacht habe. 
So jetzt langst aber
Schönen abend euch noch
Bene


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. Dezember 2009)

so unterscheib ich das!  gruß alex


----------



## boba. (8. Dezember 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch zufällig wo es in Aachen ein Fahrradladen gibt der auch Protektorenwesten und so was hatt?



Pulsschlag hat Dainese Protektoren (Ellenbogen, Schienbein, Knöchel, Jacken...)


----------



## Phileasson (8. Dezember 2009)

WORD 
@ Bene & auch Holger

Gruß Pascal


----------



## torbenrider (9. Dezember 2009)

moin Leutz,

na in der Zeit wo ich jetzt nicht fahren konnte, hat sich ja hier einiges getan. Ich habe mir mal die Zeit genommen, mir die ganzen Berichte hier durchzulesen und muß ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich wie oben schon erwähnt vom Umgangston einiger auch nicht so ganz einverstanden bin....Warum gehts nicht einfach nach dem Motto: secundam naturam viveremus!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wäre doch schön oder!!!!!!!

Und was es bedeutet die Fahrkünste andere anzuzweifeln naja.....fällt mir halt nit viel zu ein außer: schiss das die Kleinen irgendwann besser sind....naja lassen wir auch das, denn es wäre schön wenn Leutz die was können, anderen noch nicht so bewanderten weiter helfen!!!!!! 

Die endlos Diskussionen gehen mir auf die Eier und ich verstehe nicht warum immer gemeckert wird.....Klar ist es ******** das der Müll rumliegt und Canyon Kids die Bäume absägen.....wenn mal jeder mit macht und auf Ordnung achtet wird der "ehemals" Zustand bald wieder hergestellt sein....Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die am meisten meckern sich teils selber wie Maulwürfe verhalten (darf nit meckern hab ja auch Holz gesammelt) aber ich sag da nur neues Naturknaller Gap neben dem Drop, minimalste Erdbewegung ;-) ironie!!!

Und zum anderen wäre es doch schön wenn wir mal alle ne gemeinsame Tour machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mit nem lecker Bierchen danach!!!!!!!!!! 

schließ mich Phil an: Word @ Rainer & Bene (teils), Alex und Holger!!!

so und damit keiner wegen dem Namen sich beschwert.....
ich bin der TORBEN wie mein username ja schon sagt.....

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Beschwerden wie jetzt wieder, und auch die letzten paar Male, lesen sich für mich ziemlich klar. Es passt einem nicht, dass man seine (Lieblings-)Trails mit immer mehr Leuten teilen muss, die u.a. dann eben auch verschiedene Level an Können vertreten. Merkt man ja alleine schon wegen der Abneigung von Chickenways, die hier auch mal wieder vertreten ist (vonwegens soll fahren lernen oder sterben gehen, ziemlich bequem um Leute auszuschliessen). Jegliche Buddelei ist dann auch direkt immer 'ne "Verschlimmbesserung" und macht aus allen Trails Waldautobahnen, und wat weiss ich für Hyperbeln sonst noch.

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass mein Erwähnen von konditioneller Trailpflege (immerhin hab ich angeboten, es sein zu lassen, falls jemand Einwände hat) direkt manch einen motiviert 'nen Handstand zu machen, hätt ich erst garnichts erwähnt.


----------



## mylo (9. Dezember 2009)

um hier auch nochmal was zum thema beizutragen:
@torben
bevor hier irgendwelche Leute beschuldigt werden die vermutlich auch noch allesamt besser fahren als du würde ich erstmal überlegen ob das nicht nur irgendein verdammtes Vorurteil ist was hier in die Welt gesetzt wird nur weil irgendein verdammter Hirn nicht drüber nachdenkt wen er beschuldigt.
Nur weil ich Canyon fahre und unter 18 bin heißt das noch LANGE
nicht dass ich hier irgendweine kacke in den Wald setze .
Ich für meinen Teil würde jetzt einfach mal behaupten dass die Canyon Kids noch KEIN EINZIGES Obstacle in Wegnähe gebaut haben.
Ich nehme sogar Müll wie z.B. Red Bull Dosen die mir NICHT gehören von den Spots mit weil ich es ******* finde wenn so etwas mit Mtblern in Verbindung gebracht wird. Es ist mal so eine Frechheit mich hier zu beschuldigen .
Wenn du Bock drauf hast können wir das auch gerne persönlich oder per PM klären aber definitiv nicht hier.
Wer hier die Bäume absägt weiß ich und ich kanns die auch gerne sagen aber hör mit mir und meinen Freunden auf.

grüße

Hendrik

der mit dem weißen Canyon


----------



## Klaasowitsch (9. Dezember 2009)

kann mich dem Hendrik da nur anschließen!!!

Wir haben keinen Baum gefällt!!!!!!!!  Ich achte immer darauf das ALLE mit denen ich im Wald bin ihren Müll wieder mitnehmen und wir nehmen auch Müll mit der uns nicht gehört!!!!

Ich würd an deiner Stelle erstmal überlegen was du sagst......wenn wir hier so anfangen dann kannste das mit nem neuem Spot da oben schnell vergessen..

Grüße Klaas

der mit dem schwarz grünem Canyon


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Dezember 2009)

hallo jungens!

das große problem ist doch ganz einfach folgendes:

1. mit dem, was im wald mittlerweile abgeht, befinden wir uns meiner meinung nach auf ziemlich dünnem eis. chickenways stören mich persönlich nicht, solange der ursprüngliche trail so bleibt wie er ist. problem ist nur: je mehr chickenways und alternativ-lines es gibt, desto mehr sieht der wald aus wie ne kraterlandschaft und der förster kriegt zurecht dicke backen. 

2. das müllproblem! klar sammeln die meisten ihren müll wieder auf, nehmen sogar müll von anderen mit. ich schätze mal, das 90% aller biker so cool sind und das machen. problem hier sind die verbleibenden 10%, die das eben nicht tun. DENEN gilt auch der aufgestaute unmut. da man leider nicht weiss, wer das ist, kann man halt nur ins blaue rein stänkern. 

freeride boomt wie nie zuvor, deshalb werden es im wald auch immer mehr biker. is ja eigentlich ne gute entwicklung, und ich werd nen teufel tun und irgendwelche anfänger dissen!!! jeder hat mal angefangen. aber grade WEIL es immer mehr werden, müssen auch ALLE umsomehr darauf achten, das der wald nicht extrem darunter leidet. irgendwann leiden wir sonst nämlich dann alle darunter. 

also richtet sich mein appell bzw. meine bitte an ALLE:

-kein müll im wald! jeder könnte jeden einfach mal drauf ansprechen, nur um das nochmal in die hirne aller einzubrennen.

-keine übertriebenen bauereien, vor allem keine bäume oder sträucher umnieten. sowas tut man halt einfach nicht. keine nägel oder ähnliches. 

danke
prost 
und 
schüss
und bis bald

rainer


----------



## daBrot2008 (9. Dezember 2009)

so
ich gib auch mal meinen senf dazu ab 

ich persönlich glaube, dass die leute, die hier im forum posten und nachgucken was so läuft, bestimmt nicht einfach müll liegen lassen oder so einen kram. 

ich finde wir sollten aufhören uns untereinader anschuldigungen an den kopf zuwerfen sonder anfangen zusammen zuarbeiten, für saubere und schöne trails (für könner sowie für anfänger wie mich). Ich bin gern bereit mal einen tag oder ein paar stündchen zu opfern, um im wald die trails vom ganzen müll zu befreien und bin damit hoffentlich nicht der einzige!

Auch wenn ich erst gut 1-1,5 jahren mtb im aachener fahre, liegen mir die trails am herzen, wie jedem andern hier auch!

also lieber mal, wie schon gesagt, zusammen ne tour machen oder ähnliches (damit man sich vllt auch untereinander persönlich kennen lernt und nicht nur hier im forum babbelt) als sich hier zu zoffen!!!

in diesem sinne 
greetz Bernd


----------



## cubeltdracestol (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Gemeinschaft kann mehr bewegen als der Einzelne und dafür ist das Forum ja auch da und nicht um sich zu streiten wer jetzt wo Müll liegengelassen hatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## torbenrider (9. Dezember 2009)

@ canyon kids: sorry wenn das zu wüst war was ich schrieb, aba mal Spaß bei Seite, wenn ich Ihr euch so für eure Seite einsetz, werde ich das auch so hin nehmen...sorry....nehm das zurück ...... ok????

und wenn Ihr wißt wer das war, dann wascht dem mal den Kopf und sagt Ihm, dass er der Gemeinschaft durch solche Aktionen schadet....

euer evtl. Lehrer(irgendwann) Torben


----------



## mylo (9. Dezember 2009)

@rainer
ist mir schon klar dass hier nur gegen den 'Müllfeind'
gestänkert wurde aber es ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache hier verschiedene Leute mehr oder weniger direkt mit irgendwelchen vermeindlichen Taten zu konfrontieren die derjenige so oder so nicht zugibt.
Das einzige was wir machen können ist erstmal hoffen dass sich das Problem bessert und solange den Müll mitnehmen...
Ich bin jetzt eigentlich auch der Meinung dass man eventuell versuchen kann mal etwas Legales gemeinsam auf die Beine zu stellen .
Eigentlich wollen doch alle hier nur ihren Spaß auf dem Bike haben oder nicht?
Wenn wir uns jetzt mal zusammensetzen geht da vielleicht was.
Und das Argument dass wenn das geschafft ist man 5 Jahre älter ist gilt nicht sons könnte man ja auch auf den Klimawandel schei$$en nur weil man selbst nichts mehr davon mitkriegt.
@torben
angenommen ;-)
ich war nur recht überrascht dass du auf einmal uns ins Spiel gebracht hast wir hatten uns doch recht gut verstanden oder?

also

happy trails und 
ride on


hendrik


----------



## Klaasowitsch (9. Dezember 2009)

ich denke auch der Zeitpunkt wäre ganz gut um mal zu versuchen die Trails zu legaliesiren  weil kaputter können sie ja nicht werden

ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei wenn man so ne Aktion starten würde
und ich würde auch mithelfen alles wieder aufzubauen

greez   

Klaas


----------



## nosh (9. Dezember 2009)

@torbenrider  und den rest

lies dir bitte meinen letzten post noch mal durch, da sollte sich einiges klären, 
dann sollte dir deutlich werden das ich nicht die Fahrkünste anderer anzweifeln oder mich als bikegott anpreise, sondern einfach um Rücksicht bitte, und Respekt vor den trails so wie sie sind. 

Wenn ich mir das level von leuten mit denen ich jedes we fahre angucke die erst z.B. seid 1,5 jahren fahren und das mit meinem level vergleiche (und das sind einige jahre mehr) bin ich begeistert wie schnell andere leute besser werden. Und es macht einfach nur bock mit ihnen zu fahren und sich über die ein oder andere stelle ziehen zu lassen. Genauso wie jeder andere habe ich probleme mit wurzeln, mit querrillen mit bremswellen ect. Aber ich wünsche mir grade strecken wo möglichst viele sachen vorkommen die mich fordern! Strecken die beim ersten mal fahren schon flow haben sind ja schön und gut, aber ist es nicht tausend mal geiler und eine viel schönere bestätigung wenn man ein schweres stück irgendwann einfach mega drauf hat und das gas so stehen lassen kann als ob da gar nichts wäre?


Ein paar man aus ac fahren jetzt seid ca. drei jahren regelmäßig auf dh rennen, und ich sage euch die ersten paar läufe machen fast nie spass, je schwerer die strecke je weniger spass bei der ersten abfahrt. Wenn man sich dann aber drei tage mit einer strecke befasst hat, sich zwischenzeitlich vielleicht 10-20 mal lang gemacht hat, und etliche male sein angst passagen wieder hochgeschoben hat ums noch mal zu probieren. Und dann auf einmal nicht mehr 10min für eine abfahrt sondern nur noch 3min braucht, dann ist das das geilste gefühl überhaupt, und mit nichts zu ersetzen was einem ein normaler trail hier bieten kann.

Und genau deswegen bitte ich euch Problem stellen nicht als da muss sofort wieder was hingebaut werden sonst machts keinen spass weil ich bremsen muss oder respekt hab stellen zu sehen sondern als Herausforderung.

und zum maulwurf Vorwurf, da gibt es paar fakten die hier jetzt nicht erläutert werden müssen, und teilweise hast du sicher recht, vergleicht man aber den alten streckenverlauf vom naturknaller (ok ist schwer kennt ja kaum noch einer, der name kommt  Ursprungs übrigens von seiner unauffälligen art und seiner klasse ohne gebaute Hindernisse ) so muss man feststellen das der naurknaller auf kompletter länge weniger auffällige Erdarbeiten hat, als Eldorado auf den ersten 80m, was die sache wieder teils relativiert. Im Nachhinein war es trozdem ne dumme aktion weil der hang da z.B. einfach viel zu überladen ist. 

ich denke uns allen ist am meisten geholfen wenn wir unsere energie in dieses projekt stecken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429453

also bis bald auf den trails 

bene


----------



## samsnatch13 (11. Dezember 2009)

Geht vielleicht am Sonntag jemand nach Malmedy? Ich wil mit 2-3 fahrer dort gehen fahren aber bin noch nie dah gewesen. Vielleicht konnen wir uns verabreden.


----------



## ufos benjamin (13. Dezember 2009)

Was war die Zeit schön als biken noch nicht im Trend war, jeder der ein bike hatte nicht seinen schei&& in einem Forum präsentieren musste, menschen mit kleinen eiern einfach ihr maul gehalten haben, und neue biker mit respekt gefragt haben wer denn den trail gebaut hat und ob es ok ist wenn man selbst mit hand anlegt. Niveau ist das was ihr daraus macht, ihr werdet eh weiter blöd herum reden, im persönlichen gespräch verständnisvoll tuen, und danach im netz verbal herum müllen. Mir ist die Zeit zu schade, aber ne ne ne was sind hier köpfe unterwegs. Ich frage mich die ganze zeit, warum ihr neue trails bauen müsst. Aachen hat locker 30 trails, die alle einen Namen haben und schon immer existieren, und ich wette das jedes fahrlevel damit ausgereizt wird. In meinen Augen sind die meisten, die hier herum labbern keine biker und individualisten schon einmal garnicht, denn sonst würdet ihr euch auskennen und permanent auf entdeckungsreise gehen. Dabei würdet ihr Pfeifen wege finden, die ziemlich abgefahren sind und spaß machen, aber die liegen nunmal nicht in Straßen nähe. Was meint ihr eigentlich wo auf dieser Welt biken so geduldet wird wie in Aachen? Richtig nirgendwo, weder in Whistler noch in den Alpen oder in Winterberg, nirgendwo. Man bin ich enttäuscht von menschen, die meinen sie wären ein teil der aachener scene, die die mich kennen wissen wie es gemeint ist. mfg benjamin (ach ja: bitte nicht kommentieren, denn nur Pfeifen fühlen sich angesprochen, und jede antwort gibt mit bestätigung)


----------



## EasyRider16 (13. Dezember 2009)

> (ach ja: bitte nicht kommentieren, denn nur Pfeifen fühlen sich angesprochen, und jede antwort gibt mit bestätigung)



Ist das nicht was voreingenommen seine eigene Meinung als einzige Wahrheit hinzustellen?




> Aachen hat locker 30 trails, die [...] schon immer existieren



Schon immer? Müssen ja auch mal gebaut worden sein.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. Dezember 2009)

-


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. Dezember 2009)

ist das jetzt der account für die ganz bösen posts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vortrieb_SE (13. Dezember 2009)

ufos benjamin schrieb:


> Was war die Zeit schön als biken noch nicht im Trend war, jeder der ein bike hatte nicht seinen schei&& in einem Forum präsentieren musste, menschen mit kleinen eiern einfach ihr maul gehalten haben, und neue biker mit respekt gefragt haben wer denn den trail gebaut hat und ob es ok ist wenn man selbst mit hand anlegt. Niveau ist das was ihr daraus macht, ihr werdet eh weiter blöd herum reden, im persönlichen gespräch verständnisvoll tuen, und danach im netz verbal herum müllen. Mir ist die Zeit zu schade, aber ne ne ne was sind hier köpfe unterwegs. Ich frage mich die ganze zeit, warum ihr neue trails bauen müsst. Aachen hat locker 30 trails, die alle einen Namen haben und schon immer existieren, und ich wette das jedes fahrlevel damit ausgereizt wird. In meinen Augen sind die meisten, die hier herum labbern keine biker und individualisten schon einmal garnicht, denn sonst würdet ihr euch auskennen und permanent auf entdeckungsreise gehen. Dabei würdet ihr Pfeifen wege finden, die ziemlich abgefahren sind und spaß machen, aber die liegen nunmal nicht in Straßen nähe. Was meint ihr eigentlich wo auf dieser Welt biken so geduldet wird wie in Aachen? Richtig nirgendwo, weder in Whistler noch in den Alpen oder in Winterberg, nirgendwo. Man bin ich enttäuscht von menschen, die meinen sie wären ein teil der aachener scene, die die mich kennen wissen wie es gemeint ist. mfg benjamin (ach ja: bitte nicht kommentieren, denn nur Pfeifen fühlen sich angesprochen, und jede antwort gibt mit bestätigung)



Weiss ja nicht, wer du bist, aber ich wohne und bike (wegen Arbeitszeiten leider nur sehr unregelmäßig ...) seit genau 10 Jahren in Aachen, und vor 10 Jahren gab es definitiv noch nicht alle Trails, die es heute gibt. Und auch 2001 war der Harvester schon mal da und hat alles platt gemacht ...


----------



## Tom Servo (13. Dezember 2009)

Naja, bin ich froh nicht der "Szene" anzugehören, wenn die darin alle so voll mit sich selbst sind, wie du.


----------



## Phileasson (13. Dezember 2009)

Es ufert aus... Das gibt wohl diese Weihnacht keine Geschenke.


----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Dezember 2009)

EasyRider16 schrieb:


> Schon immer? Müssen ja auch mal gebaut worden sein.




tipp: es waren diesmal nicht die schweizer

es waren die RÖMER


----------



## Tom Servo (14. Dezember 2009)

Und sind die Rampen mit Pferdekarren gesprungen!


----------



## gobo (14. Dezember 2009)

muß ganz ehrlich sagen das ich auch froh bin nicht in der scene zu sein!!
mein lieber man es wird ja nur über andere hergezogen,sich angegangen und beschuldigt.nette scene!
was ich nicht verstehe ist was mancheiner alles mit in den wald schleppt!
da liest man von getränke dosen und von flaschen.blöde frage,fahrt ihr nicht mit trinkrucksäcke??die trinkblase kann man auch mit allem befüllen
was schmeckt!macht weniger bis garkeinen müll und papier von irgenwelchen riegeln könnte man da auch rein tun.
wir fahren da auch mal ganz gerne aber da hat jeder von uns nen rucksack dabei wo der ganze müll reingeht wenn mal was an müll da ist.
langsam hab ich echt das gefühl das hier auf dem land das untereinander
besser ist als in der stadt.
wenn ihr das dicke müll problem habt dann stellt doch mülleimer auf und zwar da wo man sich trifft,chillt oder pause macht!wo ist das problem?
sind die tüten voll stellt man sie neben einem mülleimer ab und gut ist.
jetzt kommt natürlich wieder die frage wer sie dahin stellt?!

in dem sinne


----------



## Tom Servo (14. Dezember 2009)

War eben nach langer Zeit nochmal im Wald. Sieht hübsch da oben aus in 3D. :|


----------



## DH master (18. Dezember 2009)

tach jungs aber mit eldorado und naturknlaer ist woll nix mehr imd oberen stück hat der der förster richtig gewüten es stenen wohl noch fast alle sprünge aber über al liegen baum stämme herum und das gleiche ist bei der toblerone auch


----------



## acmatze (18. Dezember 2009)

echt? is ja krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (18. Dezember 2009)

oh neeeein.. sowas aber auch. Jetz müssen wir in zukunft zu fuss gehen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Dezember 2009)

hammer...


----------



## Holger78 (19. Dezember 2009)

mist


ach fu....
verpennt.....
happy birthday nachträglich alex!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2009)

was? Toblerone ist kaputt?


----------



## Holger78 (19. Dezember 2009)

fährt einer mit so um zwölf halb eins?
ich überleg grad noch....-6 bis -13°C.........buuuaaaaahhhh- nur die harten kommen in n garten.....oder so......


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2009)

wenn du tour fahren willst, kannst du um 11:30 am hangeweiher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (19. Dezember 2009)

ne ne....
aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Dezember 2009)

wenn die ganzen trails jetzt am arsch sind, braucht ihr da nicht aufbauhilfe?


----------



## Holger78 (19. Dezember 2009)

heikles thema hier im forum

vielleicht besser per pn


----------



## DH master (19. Dezember 2009)

ich würde sagen wir machen erst mal nix weil die holen das Holz noch aus dem Wald aber toblerone kann man den oberen teil eigentlich noch gut fahren 
diese ........


----------



## Condor (19. Dezember 2009)

DH master schrieb:


> ...aber toblerone kann man den oberen teil eigentlich noch gut fahren
> diese ........


... diese freundlichen waldarbeiter?


----------



## Phileasson (19. Dezember 2009)

Boah.. doch sooo warm.. 
geilo.. 
Ich bin auch gleich da.. nachm Frühstück.


----------



## Phileasson (20. Dezember 2009)

Schneesession anyone?


----------



## Holger78 (20. Dezember 2009)

braucht jemand was von chain reaction cycles?
hab erst gute 40euro zusammen - ab 111 gibts portofrei...


----------



## Holger78 (20. Dezember 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Schneesession anyone?



war heut nachmittag was spazieren - haben noch deine spuren im schnee gesehen


----------



## Phileasson (21. Dezember 2009)

"Spuren" Haha ^^
Sooft wie ich mich wieder mal aufs Mett gelegt hab ^^ hrhr
Eher Einschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyRider16 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, die Frage kommt leider etwas zu spät..
Paket ist letzte Woche angekommen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Dezember 2009)

und meins heute


----------



## Holger78 (21. Dezember 2009)

ach so - dachten da hätten wildschweine im schnee getobt...



schad - na kann man nix machen!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (26. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand lust morgen oder übermorgen (oder generell vor ende des jahres) ne runde zu drehen? wie sehen die trails so aus? gruß alex


----------



## torbenrider (31. Dezember 2009)

Moinsen Moinsen,

hab gerade mit alex jequatscht!!! Haben überlegt am Samstag nach Malmedy auf den Freeride zu fahren!!!!!! Hätte da jemand Lust mit zu kommen.....

Phil Matze Holger.....los am 2. Malmedy........

Allen schonmal ein frohres Neues.....

Greetz Torben


----------



## Phileasson (31. Dezember 2009)

Super Idee gegen den Weihnachtsspeck. 

... Aber ich fall leider Aus. Arbeit ruft.


Tante Edith sagt: "Der Verfasser ist zu dämlich um allen einen guten Rutsch zu wünschen!"


----------



## DevilRider (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wär dabei, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde  - Holger ?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. Dezember 2009)

ich könnte maximal eine person mitnehmen, und der torben hat quasi schon "gebucht"


----------



## Tom Servo (31. Dezember 2009)

Auf'm 4X? Wollte da Anfang Januar auch noch ens hin. Ob jedoch direkt am 2ten kann ich morgen mittag erst sagen :V

--edit:Aso freeride. Schieben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (31. Dezember 2009)

so wies aussieht schieben oder?
wäre auch dabei wenn einer mich mitnehmen könnte.. matze?


----------



## EasyRider16 (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch euch allen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. Dezember 2009)

definitiv freeride! jo sieht nach schieben aus! es sei denn der phil hat zu weihnachten seinen pickup bekommen


----------



## mylo (31. Dezember 2009)

ich würd ma sagen dass der dann trotzdem net kommt oder?


----------



## Holger78 (31. Dezember 2009)

allen nen guten rutsch!!

nee.... - die endlosasphaltstrecke bergauf schieben; ich nich mehr!!
hab mit matze schonmal angedacht an irgendwelche autos spanngurte zu binden und so gleich drei, vier bikes shutteln zu können.... da wär ich mit dabei!! müßten wir uns nur noch ne befestigung überlegen.

@julian
wenn das mitm shutteln klappt - klar nehm ich dich mit!


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Dezember 2009)

en juten Rutsch für alle Öscher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (1. Januar 2010)

juten rutsch, wa!


----------



## DevilRider (1. Januar 2010)

FROHES NEUES !


ich hätte auch nichts gegens schieben den dh fährt man nicht komplett dann ist man in 15 min oben. aber nen shuttel wär natürlich was feines 

Danke Holger ! - hast du ne neue Handynummer ?


http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=BE0LG0096&d=1&prev=3days

egal


----------



## Holger78 (1. Januar 2010)

handy nr noch die gleiche! hast gestern irgendwann abends angerufen gell!?
habs erst später gesehen - darum dann im forum geantwortet...
leuts, wenn wir das mit dem shutteln hinkriegen bin ich dabei. andernfalls fahr ich da echt nicht hin! jemand spanngurte zuhaus? und am besten noch n abschleppseil das man als adapter zwischen auto und spanngurte verwenden kann

ene frohes neues allemaal!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (1. Januar 2010)

Sans moi...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. Januar 2010)

och leute, das bisschen schieben... gebt euch nen ruck und startet sportlich ins neue jahr! frohes übrigens!


----------



## inonoob (1. Januar 2010)

hey

Jungs wenn ihr mir sagt per pn wo es hin geht kann ich euch mit Spanngurte und Bulli aushelfen ^^. Mussen noch abchecken ob meine knie morgen wieder fit ist aber sonst könnte ich das machen . Und wie habe ihr euch das mit dem hoch fahren bzw. hoch ziehen vorgestellt ?

mfg Ino


----------



## mylo (1. Januar 2010)

@inonoob
sagmal könntest du mich dann auch mitnehmen?
wär echt nett


----------



## torbenrider (1. Januar 2010)

Hi Leutz,

sollen wir dat nit verschieben mit dem Freeride in Malmedy!!!!!! Alex und ich haben uns mal auf halb ein Toblerone geeinigt!!!!! Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, halb ein am Roadgap!!!!!!! Wollten auch mal zum Jazz Trail!!!!!!!

@ Golger: Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt!!! höhöhöhöhö

Greetz

Torben


----------



## Holger78 (1. Januar 2010)

mmh... - freeride malmedy mit shuttle würd ich der toblerone schon vorziehen .
wer wär denn da noch mit dabei?
Torben&Alex: warum denn jetzt doch nich mehr?
Bulli und spanngurte hört sich für mich super an


----------



## inonoob (1. Januar 2010)

Hey

Also jungs morgen eine kleine Tublerone sieht mir besser aus als irgendwie um 22 uhr was auf die Beine zu stellen also wenn so was nochmal steigt wäre cool wenn einer von euch mir rechtzeitig per PM bescheide sagt. Also ich fahr morgen bei denn Tublerone Gruppe mit. 

Mfg Ino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. Januar 2010)

allet klar, es bleibt bei halb eins am toblerone roadgap, alles andere wird dann da spontan abgeklärt! bis gleich jungens!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. Januar 2010)

so, der torben hat seine autobatterie plattgekriegt, wird wohl bei uns etwas später werden!


----------



## Phileasson (5. Januar 2010)

Ick mach nachher nochmal nen Schneetest. 
Diesmal mit Bike


----------



## Holger78 (17. Januar 2010)

yeeeeeaaaaahh - gleich ab in den modder!!!!
endlich nich mehr so kalt!


----------



## DevilRider (18. Januar 2010)

Der schnee zieht sich zurück ! JUHU ! (spam um meine sig. zu testen)


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Januar 2010)

sieht gut aus die seite.
Das der Schnee sich zurückzieht, ist aber eher dumm weil jetzt alles vereist ist. (war joggen, dreiländereck sind die forstautobahnen komplett zu und ohne spikes so gut wie unfahbar, wie die trails aussehen weiß ich nich, da ich dort nicht laufe)


----------



## Holger78 (18. Januar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Der schnee zieht sich zurück ! JUHU ! (spam um meine sig. zu testen)



nice
aber warum auf französisch? oder liegt das daran, daß ich meinen rechner in belgien stehen hab...


----------



## DevilRider (18. Januar 2010)

danke, liegt an deinem rechner 

achwas, mit dem eis ist es bald auch vorbei. dann heißt es aber erstmal MATSCH !


----------



## Holger78 (18. Januar 2010)

ok!

matsch is mir viiiieeel lieber als der schneematsch/eisschicht-mix von gestern......so viele ultralange powerslides gabs noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2010)

mind. 2-3 wochen noch eis und schnee .. könnt	:kotz:


----------



## j0ker_mtb (27. Januar 2010)

Echt evil! Was nehm ich denn fürn Reifen bei solchen Bedingungen-.-


----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2010)

Eäöcht !

hätte heute spikes gebrauchen könnnen  naja ich werd wohl in der zeit mehr cc fahren und in die mukkibude gehen.


----------



## Hike (27. Januar 2010)

iiihhh cc 

unter der woche kann ich im moment eh nicht fahren ... bis 5 arbeiten dann isses auch schon wieder dunkel -.-


----------



## GM210 (27. Januar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Eäöcht !
> 
> hätte heute spikes gebrauchen könnnen  naja ich werd wohl in der zeit mehr cc fahren und in die mukkibude gehen.



Mukkibude klingt gut, wo gehst Du denn?


----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2010)

Selection Fitness in der Weststraße - hab noch nen 2 Wochen Gutschein, wenn du interesse hast meld dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (27. Januar 2010)

Danke fürs Angebot 

Aber ich geh´ im Uni-Gym trainieren. Also theoretisch 

Studierst Du eigentlich auch in Aachen? Wir haben uns ja schon lang nicht mehr gesehen und weiss grad gar nicht mehr was Du machst.


----------



## DevilRider (28. Januar 2010)

Ja dieses theoretisch kenn ich 

... ich mache gerade abi Ich glaub wir haben uns Anfang letzten Jahres mal gesehen - du bist auch nicht all zu viel in Aachen unterwegs, oder ?


----------



## GM210 (28. Januar 2010)

Genau. Zu beginn war ich relativ viel mit Holger unterwegs. Seit ich die Uni endlich mal ernst nehme habe ich aber kaum noch Zeit. 
Aber sehr gute Vorsätze für diesen Sommer habe ich. Ich muss endlich mal die Leute im Wald kennenlernen. Von Holger weiss ich dass viel geht. Auch in Malmedy will ich mal fahren. Ich hab halt kaum noch Praxis.
Aber der Holger hat versprochen mir in den Ar*** zu treten. 

Nicht wahr Holger


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2010)

Klar 

bis morgen abend - ich schick ne sms wenn ich in der stadt bin


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. Januar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> mind. 2-3 wochen noch eis und schnee .. könnt	:kotz:



find ich grad voll super, den schnee... immer schön abends mitm CC-bike durch die weisse weihnacht schippern  das dicke rad macht solang halt pause.


----------



## DevilRider (31. Januar 2010)

mitm cc war ich auch ein paar mal kurz unterwegs - schon ganz nett bei der idylle, aber ich mags doch lieber bergabmäß, deshalb war ich heut ne runde schneepflügen = spaß 

... eben mal den wetterbericht gecheckt - ich habe mich noch nie so sehr über die ankündigung von regen gefreut (ab donnerstag)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Januar 2010)

ich mag die mischung...mal CC, mal freeride... wenn das helius dann bald kommt, ist die mischung peferkt  dauert allerdings noch 9 wochen bis der rahmen kommt, teile sind schon fast alle da.

gruß rainer


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. Januar 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ich mag die mischung...mal CC, mal freeride... wenn das helius dann bald kommt, ist die mischung peferkt  dauert allerdings noch 9 wochen bis der rahmen kommt, teile sind schon fast alle da.
> 
> gruß rainer




mach mal 'n foto wenns fertig ist! ist das schöne transition schon weg?


----------



## torbenrider (1. Februar 2010)

schaut euch das mal an, hab ich in nem anderen threat gefunden...

die ersten beiden Strecken, kennt die wer??? 

fette strecken dicke bikes und style + sehr gute aufnahmen!!!!!


----------



## Phileasson (1. Februar 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal an, hab ich in nem anderen threat gefunden...
> 
> die ersten beiden Strecken, kennt die wer???
> 
> fette strecken dicke bikes und style + sehr gute aufnahmen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (1. Februar 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal an, hab ich in nem anderen threat gefunden...
> 
> die ersten beiden Strecken, kennt die wer???
> 
> fette strecken dicke bikes und style + sehr gute aufnahmen!!!!!




war wohl schon ganz schön spät, was?


----------



## GM210 (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## Jetpilot (1. Februar 2010)

Weiß jemand ob man noch fahren kann, oder ob das nun außerhalb des machbaren liegt?


----------



## torbenrider (1. Februar 2010)

Ja ich glaube, da habe ich wolh den link vergessen.....

so hier is er schaut und genießt!!!!!!!!

wo sind die ersten beiden strecken????

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/1437118"]BROCATION: VIMFF/Banff Film Festival on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DevilRider (1. Februar 2010)

kanada ... where else


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. Februar 2010)

irgendwo am Banff National Park (siehe Überschrift) 

der Hip-Jump bei 6:36 ist doch auch bei Seasons zu sehen oder?


----------



## acmatze (1. Februar 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> Banff National Park (siehe Überschrift)



aber echt du Doof


----------



## Phileasson (3. Februar 2010)

Morgen und Freitag mal ne Runde Rad-fahren


----------



## DiscopunX (4. Februar 2010)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Morgen und Freitag mal ne Runde Rad-fahren


 
Sach mal wie es war. Ich bin gestern da gewesen, da ging aber gar nix, der Schnee war noch zu hoch und dazu so nass, dass man selbst bergab nicht vorwärts kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2010)

geht nicht, habe es gerade versucht und nach ner viertelstunde abgebrochen, weil sich der schneematsch fährt wie seife, auch mit spikes


----------



## DiscopunX (4. Februar 2010)

na hoffentlich, is das am WE wieder was besser. Letztes Wochenende wars super weil ein paar Jungs komplett Eldorado freigeschaufelt haben


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2010)

morgen soll regnen, dann geht das ruckzuck


----------



## Phileasson (4. Februar 2010)

Also ging heute mal gar nicht... Nasser Schnee und so hoch noch zum einsinken.. -.-
Soviel zum Thema ich fahr mal meine Spyke ein... -.-


----------



## Holger78 (4. Februar 2010)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Also ging heute mal gar nicht... Nasser Schnee und so hoch noch zum einsinken.. -.-
> Soviel zum Thema ich fahr mal meine Spyke ein... -.-






ab karnevalbeginn hab ich ne woche frei - ich hoffe auf schlamm (hätte nie gedacht das mal zu sagen)


----------



## Tom Servo (4. Februar 2010)

War nach Ewigkeiten überhaupt nochmal mit 'nem Rad raus. Die geplante XC-Tour ist flott zur Strassentour geworden, da de selbst auf Waldautobahnen kein Freck mehr grade fahren konntest. Grausames Kackwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist, das es nachts nicht kalt genug ist, das der Schneematsch, der sich auf den wegen wie schmierseife halbflüssig befindet, nicht einfreirt und dadurch fahrbar wird. Entweder 20° ,frost oder starkregen wünschen. beten wir... naja nächste woche soll ja übelst kalt werden.


----------



## DiscopunX (6. Februar 2010)

Falls einer gestern oder heute da war, bitte mal flot hier rein schreiben ob die Strecken wieder befahrbar sind. Ich wollt heut oder morgen mal  hin wenn möglich.


----------



## DiscopunX (6. Februar 2010)

OK habs nochmal riskiert heut, Eldorado geht einigermaßen. Trotzdem wärs schön nochmal im trockenen zu fahren :-D


----------



## Hike (6. Februar 2010)

sooo warn heut auch da, 

eldorado drop geht klar, schön fluffige schneelandung 
die sprünge auch

toblerone kann man vergessen

funkturm rockt  zumindest ab der steilkurve...

morgen wer am start? so 12-1 road gap?


----------



## torbenrider (6. Februar 2010)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

ich hab so bock auf winterberg oder so............jungens bestellt dem lieben Gott mal nen Gruß der soll nen Sonnensegen shicken!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (6. Februar 2010)

Also in Winterberg weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass da der Wintersport noch voll im Gange ist. Ich denke vor Mitte März wird des da nix-.-


----------



## Tom Servo (6. Februar 2010)

Solange der Laden früher als am angekündigten 1. Mai aufmacht...


----------



## xCupidox (10. Februar 2010)

ich helf euch mal beim beten auf besseres wetter damit ich am we auch mal fahren kann. wie sieht es denn im moment bei euch aus? hier in bremerhaven schneits^^


----------



## DiscopunX (10. Februar 2010)

xCupidox schrieb:


> ich helf euch mal beim beten auf besseres wetter damit ich am we auch mal fahren kann. wie sieht es denn im moment bei euch aus? hier in bremerhaven schneits^^


 
Hier inzwsichen auch wieder, hat eben angefangen. Und nebenbei noch frostige -6 Grad. Allerdings is am Spot meist noch wesentlich mehr Schnee als hier wo ich wohne. Insgesamt müsste jetz ne üble Mischung daoben sein, da am WE nooch viel matchiger Restschnee da war.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Februar 2010)

ziemlich kalt und leichter schnee. ich wollt vielleicht nachher mal gucken gehen wie vereist die strecken sind aber ich denke mal dass man einigermaßen gut fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (10. Februar 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> ziemlich kalt und leichter schnee. ich wollt vielleicht nachher mal gucken gehen wie vereist die strecken sind aber ich denke mal dass man einigermaßen gut fahren kann.


 
sag mal bescheid wann du vor hast zu fahren, die anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## Hike (10. Februar 2010)

morgen ( donnerstag ) werd ich wahrscheinlich unterwegs sein, der wetscream fühlt sich bei den momentanen verhältnissen richtig wohl


----------



## xCupidox (10. Februar 2010)

das ist nicht grad die wettersituation die ich mir gewünscht hab, aber gut wenn ihr noch fahren könnt dann wird sich das bis freitag und am samstag ja wohl nicht ändern....


----------



## torbenrider (10. Februar 2010)

xcupidox wir brauchen nen sonnentanz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (10. Februar 2010)

Ja genau! Hau rein Schnittchenx-D


----------



## xCupidox (10. Februar 2010)

sonnentanz ja ? ich kann headbangen reicht das nicht?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Februar 2010)

ok ich war heut mal zu fuß da, würde behaupten dass biken im moment kein vergnügen darstellt. von füßen und rädern zerfurchter matschschnee der jetzt in dieser position wieder gefroren ist.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Februar 2010)

tipp: wenn ihr mal ne cc/endurotour vorhabt, dann fahrt richtung niederlande, da lag heut viel wenniger schee als bei uns hier.


----------



## DiscopunX (11. Februar 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> ok ich war heut mal zu fuß da, würde behaupten dass biken im moment kein vergnügen darstellt. von füßen und rädern zerfurchter matschschnee der jetzt in dieser position wieder gefroren ist.


 
Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Wenns wieder trocken ist müssen wir glaub ich eh erstmal wieder ein bischen Hand anlegen, mal die Sprünge und Anlieger ein bisschen aufschütten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Februar 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Wenns wieder trocken ist müssen wir glaub ich eh erstmal wieder ein bischen Hand anlegen, mal die Sprünge und Anlieger ein bisschen aufschütten.



schlechtes thema hier...


----------



## Hike (11. Februar 2010)

12 uhr funkturm am häuschen unten ihr sisis


----------



## DiscopunX (11. Februar 2010)

OK verstehe...


----------



## j0ker_mtb (11. Februar 2010)

Huiii!
War das fluffig heute!


----------



## xCupidox (11. Februar 2010)

ich werd dann mal die sonne von hier einpacken und mitbringen =)


----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2010)

bin morgen ma ohne bike im wald.....wenn jemand bock hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (13. Februar 2010)

Iiiiih.. Ohne Bike? Gehen? Hmm.. wie geht das?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. Februar 2010)

fahren geht nicht zufällig, oder?


----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2010)

na halt ma gucken wie s da jetzt so ausschaut bzw ob mir das alles so gefällt


----------



## Phileasson (13. Februar 2010)

*lach
hm.. naja.. viel erfolg.. ich kann eh erst frühestens Dienstag


----------



## DiscopunX (13. Februar 2010)

ab wieviel Uhr??


----------



## Holger78 (14. Februar 2010)

yoo - dann vielleicht bis mittwoch oder so....

so mittags rum is mein plan - wahrscheinlich dann wieder früher nachmittag....


----------



## Holger78 (14. Februar 2010)

@alex und pascal
ich habs nich gefunden.......


liegt ja jede menge holz im wald rumtotal super


----------



## DiscopunX (14. Februar 2010)

Jo dat ist echt cool ...Vielleicht sollten wir erwähnen, dass der 2te Kicker oben und der erste double noch wat grob aussieht, falls jemand auf die Idee kommt, einfach mal blind drüber zu preschen 

@Holger: Der Daumen hat seine natürliche Farbe behalten, also scheint alles in Ordnung


----------



## Holger78 (14. Februar 2010)

kicker.....???.....double......???? 
ich hab da nur jede menge schnee gesehen


----------



## acmatze (15. Februar 2010)

irgendwer heute am start???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (15. Februar 2010)

ich war ebem mitm cc unterwegs 

ist ne echte Herausforderung, macht ziemlich Spaß und Bergab ein Traum (extrem ruppig/man wird/kann super schnell (werden)/hat Grip - Adrinalin+Endorphin Kick)  - kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Februar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ich war ebem mitm cc unterwegs
> 
> ist ne echte Herausforderung, macht ziemlich Spaß und Bergab ein Traum (extrem ruppig/man kann wird/kann super schnell (werden)/hat Grip - Adrinalin+Endorphin Kick)  - kann ich nur empfehlen



sag ich doch


----------



## DevilRider (15. Februar 2010)

stimmt 

... am Wochenden (falls der Schnee noch nicht getaut ist) ne Dunde drehen, Rainer (und die, die auch Lust haben) ?


----------



## torbenrider (15. Februar 2010)

ever told a russian......his bike folks are crazy????

das komplette.....da jibbet nur ein dickes 

au huuuuuuuuur

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/122342/



ps: 5:09 min helm sollte geschlossen sein!!!!!;-)


----------



## torbenrider (19. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin 

morgen einer Lust mit radeln zu kommen....halb zwei roadgap toblerone...bisher moi Alex und Matze überlegt!!!!!!


----------



## DiscopunX (19. Februar 2010)

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe bin ich auch am Start


----------



## Holger78 (19. Februar 2010)

auch! wohl ohne bike....


----------



## acmatze (19. Februar 2010)

komme dann auch ohne bike. ich hab keinen bock auf so ne hardcore schlammschlacht.


----------



## Majestic1987 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal ich komme. Weiß jemand, wies da mit Schnee aussieht? Ist Toblerone wieder befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (19. Februar 2010)

gestern bin ich noch durch 20-25cm schnee gestapft, auf eldorado is aber gestern vormittag bereits einer auf reifen durch den schnee geschliddert


----------



## Majestic1987 (19. Februar 2010)

War heute im Wurmtal zwischen Kohlscheid und Würselen...eigentlich nur um ein bissl meine Klamotten einzusauen xD...und da war der Schnee weitestgehend weg, lediglich auf den normalen Wegen war so eine dünne Schnee-Eis-Schicht....auf der ich mit meinen Etnies keinen Halt hatte....meine Big Bettys waren davon aber sehr unbeeindruckt, deswegen dachte ich, wenns so in AC auch ausschaut bin ich am Start xD

Fährt irgendwer ab Boxgraben? Der Weg von dort is immer so öde xD


----------



## nudelholz (20. Februar 2010)

war heut unterwegs auf der toblerone. ab dem bombenkrater ist die eigentlich relativ gut befahrbar bis zum zweiten steilstück. davor und danach ist noch relativ viel grober klebriger schnee auf der strecke. Aber zum spaß haben in ordnung. nur das hochschieben ist ne schinderei...


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs,
ich hab mal en Intro als kleinen Vorgeschmack für den Film erstellt, den ich diese Saison an Toblerone und Eldorade zusammen schneidern will :-D

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4829

Hoffe euch gefällts, ist quasi nur das Intro...


----------



## DevilRider (22. Februar 2010)

echt cooles intro !

vielleicht könne man ja was zusammen machen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/107709


----------



## Holger78 (22. Februar 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> ich hab mal en Intro als kleinen Vorgeschmack für den Film erstellt, den ich diese Saison an Toblerone und Eldorade zusammen schneidern will :-D
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4829
> ...







new world disorder - wir kommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (22. Februar 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> ich hab mal en Intro als kleinen Vorgeschmack für den Film erstellt, den ich diese Saison an Toblerone und Eldorade zusammen schneidern will :-D
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4829
> ...




Hey will da auch mit draauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Hehe :-D

@Devil: Gerne. Hast du Video Euip? Ich werd mir nämlich nur ne preiswerte Aiptek holen fürn Wald. Die macht aber auch ordentliche HD Aufnahmen mit 60FPS.
@Torben: Das lässt sich alles noch machen, aber ich hatte ja noch nix von dir ;-)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (22. Februar 2010)

sehr nice! aber für den film würde ich dringend empfehlen musik zu verwenden die nicht schon irgendwie bikemovie-mässig benutzt wurde! hätte da auch schon ein paar ideen... hast du ne gescheite kamera? ich hab auf jeden fall ziemlich lust auf filmen für die kommende saison...


----------



## acmatze (22. Februar 2010)

jeah!


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

@Alex: ALso Fototechnisch bin ich gut ausgerüstet (Digi SLR mit externen Blitzen und FUnkauslösern aber die kennste ja). Videotechnisch wollt ich mir jetzt was zulegen. Allerdings wirds keine Procam sein. Weil ich das Ding ausschließlich für DH Aufnahmen nutzen werde. WIrd mir sonst zu teuer. Hab da so an eine Aiptek Z700 gedacht. Die kann HD und 60FPS für slowmotion aufnahmen. Wenn ich mir so die Testviedeos ansehe, sollte die brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern. Wald ist halt so oder so schwierig bezüglich licht.

Wegen der Musik bin ich gaz deiner Meinung, aber ich kann mich vor lauter Auswahl nicht entscheiden im Moment. Ich hab glaub ich 50 Songs, die zur Debatte stehen :-D


----------



## torbenrider (22. Februar 2010)

hört sich schonmal jut an alles.....vielleicht sollte zum filmen auch mister devilrider rangezocgen werden...der hat ja auch schon erfahrungen gesammelt was das filmen angeht!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Jo arbeite da gern auch mit wem zusammen. Also ich hab schon jede Menge Film schnitt und Filmerfahrung, nur hab ich meine cam letztes Jahr verkauft, da wusste ich noch nicht das ich mit dem Biken anfange :-D *selbstohrfeigentuh*


----------



## DevilRider (22. Februar 2010)

Na miste 

Die kamera sieht nicht schlecht aus würde jedoch zu was besserem greifen - bei so halben sachen ärgert man sich schnell.

guck mal unsere video, die wurde mit der canon hf200 gemacht - die und vergleichbare cams bekommste bei ebay für 350-400. da haste deutlich mehr spaß mit


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Ja ich kenn mich schon aus mit den ganzen Cams, so ist es nicht, geb dir auch vollkommen Recht. Ich hatte damals die Canon HV 20 und hab auch 3-4 andere Modelle im High Definition Segment testen können, die Canon HV 20 war 2008/09 fast überall Testsieger im Amateur-Bereich und auch mit so einem Modell biste noch lange nicht mit guten Bildern ausgestattet sobald du Bewegungen hast. Urlaubsaufnahmen aufm Stativ und unbewegt...Hervorragend, sobald du aber das Ding in die Hand genommen hast wars katastrophal.
Wenn du richtig gute Aufnahmen willst musste 2000-4000 hinlegen, das ist einfach so. Deshalb wär ich auch mit ner 600-700 Euro Cam nicht zu 100% zufrieden und aus dem Grund werd ich das Geld auch nicht nochmal investieren. Dann lieber ne cam die ich mir auch mal an den Helm pappen oder aufn Lenker kann oder draus ne Cable cam basteln. Mit ein bisschen Erfahrung und ein paar Tricks bei der nachbearbeitung sind die Aufnahmen nich schlechter als mit der Canon. Noch dazu kommt das Chaos mit den Codecs, will zum Bsp. keine mit AVCHD Format.

Und noch dazu ist die Fotografie schon teuer genug was das Equip angeht  Da kann ich mir nix teureres mehr leisten-...hehe

Optisch find ich die AIptek übrigens ziemlich hässlich aber ich beurteile die jetzt rein qualitativ anhand der Testaufnahmen die man davon bei youtube oder so findet. Und da vor allem die bewegten Bilder. Die 60 FPS sind für mich das wichtigste und das haben kaum andere Modelle.

Wobei wenn ihr auch eine habt kann ich mir das ja auch erstmal sparen  hehe


----------



## DevilRider (22. Februar 2010)

Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben.(habe das "Aussehen" auf die technischen Daten bezogen) Würde die Cam aber nicht als Helmkamera nutze, da normalerweise ist der bildstabilisator zu schlecht und der blickwinkel zu kein.

was ne klasse cam ist ist die gopro 5 hd !!(für helm / cablecam - meiner meinung nach das beste gerät für das geld)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Ja die Bildstabis sind irgendwie net so doll. Da weiss ich auch noch nicht wie das im Cable Cam Fall aussieht. Da muss man sich schon was geiles bauen, damit die schön ruhig läuft.

Aber das muss man einfach mal testen. Ich les mir zur Zeit einiges durch bezüglich eigenbau einer Cable Cam. Aber ob das dann nachher alles so klappt wie man sich das vorstellt ist noch sehr fraglich :-D


----------



## DevilRider (22. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2958

die war aus lego


----------



## Majestic1987 (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich könnte FinalCut Pro und meine Canon Eos 40D beisteuern xD


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Also für Lego ist das ja echt schon geil . Was habt ihr als Führungsseil genommen? Ein seil (Wenn ja welche dicke) oder ne Wächeleine? Oder noch was anderes?.

Ansonsten scheint ja wirklich größeres Interesse hier zu herrschen. Und Equipt kriegen wir dann auch schon einiges zusammen. Ich würd sagen das wir auf jedenfall dann hier ankündigen wenn wir mit Equip innen Wald gehen. Ist natrülich auch cool wenn dann en paar Leute da sind. Umso mehr Material bekommt man zusammen. Wird auf jedenfall ne coole Bike Saison :-D


----------



## Majestic1987 (22. Februar 2010)

Denke auch, es wäre gut, das hier deutlich anzukündigen. Je mehr Leute fahren UND Equipment mitbringen, desto besser is das 

Wer ruft bei Gott an und bestellt 20 Grad und Sonnenschein für die nächsten Wochen?


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

die nächsten Wochen gibts eh noch genug zu tun ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (22. Februar 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> die nächsten Wochen gibts eh noch genug zu tun ;-)



right


mal was anderes:
du willst nicht doch zufällig mit nach schladming/leogang fahren


----------



## DiscopunX (22. Februar 2010)

Naja wollen schon. Aber das Thema mit Geld und Freundin hatten wir ja schon  

 Also die 10 Tage sind für mich definitiv too much. Ich würde höchstens überlegen für 3-4 Tage an einen der Orte zu fahren, aber das würde ich erst spontan entscheiden können.


----------



## Holger78 (22. Februar 2010)

na ich wollt nur nochmal nachfragen wegen der cam......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (22. Februar 2010)

jungens ich hab da mal so nen vorschlag zu machen was die kameras angeht 

http://www.red.com/cameras/

hehehehehehehe

scherz quasi der Preis erschreckt ein wenig, diese kameras verwenden die nwd etc.....

hehehehehe kaufen kaufen kaufen


----------



## Majestic1987 (22. Februar 2010)

Die RED Scarlet soll doch nur 3000 kosten....und kann 4K soweit ich informiert bin.

Is jedenfalls ein sehr guter Preis für son Spielzeug (wobei ich ja immernoch von ner Canon XL-H1 träume....)


----------



## Tom Servo (22. Februar 2010)

Basismodell wat nix kann für drei Mille. 4K Sensor is extra.


----------



## Take-Off (22. Februar 2010)

Hi

die sache mit einem film aus auchen und mit aachener fahrern schwebt mir auch schon was länger vor

also top idee

wäre in sachen filmen (und natürlich auch gerne fahren) dabei!!!
wie julian schon sagte hab ich die canon hf 200 und ein nettes stativ was uns beim filmen schon viel spaß bereitet hat!!!!

lg Bernd

ps.: neues "konto". hatte probleme mit dem login beim alten.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Februar 2010)

Den Namen "Brot" wirst du trotz des neuen Konto´s nich los


----------



## basmati (22. Februar 2010)

Also dieses Jahr werde ich auch wieder sehr oft im Wald unterwegs sein. und vielleicht auch mit ner gopro hd! das wird sich in den nächsten tagen entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (23. Februar 2010)

http://www.ibood.com/de/de

na wär doch was ?

... danke an max für die Seite !


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte übrelegt, ob ich es posten sollte


----------



## Take-Off (23. Februar 2010)

Ne den namen werd ich wohl dank dem TV nicht mehr los

würde in den kommenden woche unglaublich gerne nochmal fahren und filmen gehen aber leider muss ich klausuren und facharbeit schreiben...


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. Februar 2010)

War wer nochma im Wald und kann mir sagen, ob da noch immer Gletscher ist?

Ich kann zwar frühestens am WE wieder fahren (weil die Lagerbestandsmeldung bei bike-components totaler MIST ist und meine Bremsen erst frühestens Morgen da sind...wenn überhaupt) aber es wäre gut zu wissen, wenn der Schnee weg is...


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Februar 2010)

trails sind fahrbar. Am dinstag war dreiländereckt noch eis auf den hauptwegen, aber preuswaldius und die ganzen anderen sachen sind frei.


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. Februar 2010)

Wasn Preuswaldius? xD

Also am Montag war Toblerone noch Eis...ist dem mittlerweile definitiv nicht mehr so?

Weil dann ärgert es mich noch mehr, dass Bike-Components meine Avid Elixir als lagernd ausschreibt, mir gestern sagt, ich kann die heute abholen, und heute dann gesagt wird "Ne...haben die Vordere nich auf Lager.....aber das, was lagert, kannst du dann morgen holen"


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte auch nochmal an die Leute von BC appellieren, die hier ja auch mitlesen. Richtet es doch mal endlich so ein, dass man die Sachen auch in Brand abholen kann, würde es für einige Kunden wirklich viel einfacher und nervenschonender machen


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. Februar 2010)

Seh ich auch so.

Vor allem aber finde ich es irgendwie unzumutbar, dass mir ein Mitarbeiter vor Ort sagt, "Morgen kannst du die Sachen abholen", und mir dann heute der nächste

1. Mitteilt, dass meine gestern online bestellten Parts nicht lieferbar sind, obwohl sie das bei und nach Bestellung noch waren

2. Mitteilt, ich müsse mich bis morgen gedulden, weil die lieferbaren Teile auch nich da sind.

Ich empfinde sowas immer als, entschuldigung, verarsche. Wenn ich in meinem Tätigkeitsfeld meinem Kunden sage "Deine Produktionsanlage ist morgen in Betrieb und du kannst fertigen." und am nächsten Tag läuft die nicht, dann Zahle ich als Vertragspartner den Verdienstausfall jedes Tages.

Mir entsteht jetzt kein Verdienstausfall, weil ich keine Bremsen habe, aber ein Spaßausfall. Daneben hatte ich mir heute extra Urlaub genommen, um 1. Die Teile zu holen und 2. zu fahren.

Aber ich finde dennoch, auch ein Händler, welcher an Privatleute verkauft, könnte seinen Kunden ernst nehmen und vermeiden, dass dieser vergebens auf zugesichertes Material warten muss.

Just my 2 cents.

Mal gespannt, wann denn meine Exlixirs jetzt da sind, und mal umhören, ob ich spontan noch woanders welche bekommen kann....


----------



## kinschman (25. Februar 2010)

servus,
war heute nachmittag mal wieder im wald.
bin u.a. jazztrail und toblerone gefahren - eis oder schnee liegt da nicht mehr - aber stellenweise ist der boden sowas von weich und tief das dieser gerne mal unvermittelt ein vorderrad festhält  ...plumps 
auf den hauptwegen liegt hier und da noch was eis - aber das ist soweit umfahrbar.


----------



## Stinky15 (26. Februar 2010)

Wer ist heute, Samstag und Sonntag auf der Toblerone und Umgebung Unterwegs, nach langen Verletzungen kann ich wieder riden*freu* .

@ Holger Ich bin der mim Babyblauen Dirt auf dem Eisenbahtrail, dem ihr mit einem Imbus das Leben gerettet habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (26. Februar 2010)

Bin wahrscheinlich am Sonntag oder Montag dort


----------



## Stinky15 (26. Februar 2010)

Cool Also Sonntag bin ich auf jedenfall da
Weil ein Freund mitkommen wollte und Montag weiß ich noch
Fals du einen mim grünen Stinky siehst bin ich das wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Majestic1987 (26. Februar 2010)

Läuft xD Muss Sonntag erstmal mein Rad wieder mit Bremsen ausstatten...Downhill ist ohne irgendwie nich so dolle xD


----------



## Stinky15 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin davor mit nem Hardtail Downhill gefahren mit nur einer Bremse hinten. Und den Eisenbahntrail bin ich einma Brakeless mim Bmx runter. Umwieviel Uhr wirst den Ungefähr da sein ????


----------



## Majestic1987 (26. Februar 2010)

Denke so gegen 1 oder 2 dürfte ich dort sein. Kann dir aber, denke ich, morgen Abend genaueres sagen


----------



## Stinky15 (26. Februar 2010)

ok geht kla


----------



## DevilRider (26. Februar 2010)

kinaas ... schreit über icq/email/ oder sonstiges


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (26. Februar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> kinaas ... schreit über icq/email/ oder sonstiges




kinaas? dem namen nach sind se älter als du  aber recht haste trotzdem


----------



## DiscopunX (2. März 2010)

Kurzer Hinweis zur Strecke. Ganz zu beginn vom Eldorado hat der Sturm am letzten Wochenende 2 Bäume um gehauen. Einer liegt am Start und einer hat den ersten Kicker en bisl verrissen wegen der Wurzeln.

Und ganz wichtig, bei der 3er Line am ersten Kicker steht en Baum schräg. Ich glaub es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der da umfällt und man muss zur Zeit gezwungenermaßen unten durch. Also besser mal wegnehmen falls ihr mit mehreren da seid und das möglich ist. ALlein hat ich da heut keine Chance.

Nicht das da nachher einer drunter liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky15 (2. März 2010)

Und bei dem Spektakel war ich im Wald ab 15:00 ging es dann aber richtig los die Bäume sind umgefallen wie Streichhölzer. da wurd es mir dann auch ein bisgen zu krass. Aber der Großteil oder fast alle der Bäume waren Tannen.
Gut ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich die lage weiterentweickelt hat aber wenn man die Toblerone hochschiebt kommt einem auch ein Baum in den Weg der den Weg abdeckt. Man könnte ja ma so ne aufräum Aktion plane.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Majestic1987 (2. März 2010)

Toblerone ist clean. Kann man von oben bis unten problemlos fahren. Eldorado ist ein wenig schlechter im Schuss...da liegt am Start direkt mal ein fetter Baum im Weg. Alles in allem kann man aber super fahren.


----------



## DiscopunX (2. März 2010)

Ja ich hab da heut aufgeräumt. Ist eigentlich alles bestenst jetz bis auf den Start und dem Baum am ersten kicker der 3er Line. Ist halt fahrbar aber der kippt irgendwann runter.


----------



## DiscopunX (3. März 2010)

Geht einer heut oder morgen fahren?


----------



## Majestic1987 (3. März 2010)

Morgen evtl.
14:00 oder etwas später.


----------



## mylo (19. März 2010)

update:
roadgap wurde gemacht ist also machbar auch ohne anlieger
man kommt davor laut max locker zum stehen wenn man kontrolliert fliegt..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. März 2010)

respect max  bist du's auch gesprungen? komplett drüber?


----------



## Meridarider (19. März 2010)

Moin,
Bin morgen Vormittag- Mittag auch mal wieder in euren Gefilden unterwegs. Vllt. sieht man sich


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. März 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> update:
> roadgap wurde gemacht ist also machbar auch ohne anlieger
> man kommt davor laut max locker zum stehen wenn man kontrolliert fliegt..;-)


Sauber, Namensvetter 
Der Max mit nem roten Demo?!?


----------



## jakob94 (20. März 2010)

ne der mit dem schwarzen santa cruz chameleon


----------



## F4ZR (20. März 2010)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs, an den ich mich ranhängen könnte? Hab leider keinen Plan, wo ich mit der Suche nach dem Trail beginnen soll...
Ich helf auch gern am Wochenende beim bauen mit! Werkzeug wäre alles vorhanden...
Gruß Marco


----------



## torbenrider (22. März 2010)

Hi ganz spontan,

Alex und ich sind so gegen vier virtel nach vier an der Toblerone wer bock hat julian disopunx etc. haut rein und kommt!!!!!!

Greetz

Torben

ps: chaudfontaine rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Majestic1987 (22. März 2010)

Wer ist morgen am Start? Ich geh morgen meinen neuen Lenker einweihen xD 

Bin dann so gegen 16:00 bis 16:15 am Roadgap der Toblerone...


----------



## DiscopunX (22. März 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Hi ganz spontan,
> 
> Alex und ich sind so gegen vier virtel nach vier an der Toblerone wer bock hat julian disopunx etc. haut rein und kommt!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub ich werd morgen fahren gehen. Wäre heut gern mitgekommen aber sitz grad noch in der Uni. Aber schonmal vorweg um ein bisl zu planen, wie schauts am WE aus bei euch?


----------



## Majestic1987 (22. März 2010)

Wie gesagt, bin morgen dort.


----------



## Tom Servo (22. März 2010)

Bin vielleicht auch da. Hängt davon ab, ob der Postbüll mich ********früh aus'm Bett schellt oder erst übermorgen kommt und mich von der Nachtschicht erholen lässt. Ansonsten bin ich übermorgen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (23. März 2010)

MoinMoin,
Eldorado und Naturknaller sind beide oberhalb des Weges komplett zerstört worden. Absolut alles platt gemacht bis auf die Roadgaps.


----------



## DiscopunX (23. März 2010)

Edit: Als ich mit Matze eben hingefahren bin kamen mir 2 Typen von der Bundeswehr entgegen. Sind dann am Parkplatz in ne Bundeswehr Fuhrpark VW Karre eingestiegen (Silberner Kombi). Kam mir schon recht seltsam vor, war halt so mein erster Gedanke ;-)


----------



## Tom Servo (23. März 2010)

Muss effektiv anständig gerumst haben, meine Schulter fängt sich langsam an zu beschweren


----------



## gobo (24. März 2010)

war ja irgendwann zu erwarten!
und wie sieht es auf der anderen seite aus(strasse!)??


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. März 2010)

Frag ma wie mein Oberschenkel aussieht ;-)


----------



## Phileasson (29. März 2010)

Soo... Wer's Morgen am Start, oder Mittwoch...
Bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## mylo (29. März 2010)

Ich bin am Start..
so gegen 14.00 am Roadgap?


----------



## F4ZR (30. März 2010)

Ich wär Donnerstag am Start, irgendwann ab 14h. Mittwoch schreib ich leider ab 15h Klausur, danach wirds schon dunkel sein...


----------



## Phileasson (30. März 2010)

Okay 1400 Roadgap.. werd, denk ich schon früher da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4ZR (30. März 2010)

Wenn ich nach dem Besäufnis nach der Klausur halbwegs früh raus komme, bin ich auch schon früher am Start


----------



## mylo (30. März 2010)

hey phil,
sorry aber ich muss leider heute arbeiten tut mir leid.
Erst heute morgen erfahren


----------



## Phileasson (30. März 2010)

kein thema.. bin morgen wieder da... aber erstmal reifen wechseln...
mit den spyke muss ich selbst bergab treten...


----------



## mylo (2. April 2010)

auch nich schlecht
bergabtreten
tooootaaaal überbewertet


----------



## Holger78 (9. Mai 2010)

was gibts eigentlich neues im auf den drei obligatorischen parcours?
jemand sich erbarmt und mal wieder baumstämme geschichtet?


----------



## DiscopunX (10. Mai 2010)

teilweise geschichtet wie ich gesehen habe, konnte jedoch noch keinen dreck sehen.  Und ob das alles schon stabil war konnte ich noch net so beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (10. Mai 2010)

na immerhin schonmal 
bin schon gespannt


----------



## atha58 (24. Mai 2010)

so die letzte rampe von der 3er line wurde wieder aufgebaut zwar nicht so hoch wie früher aber schon  ganz ok


----------



## Holger78 (29. Juni 2010)

morgen am frühen abend anybody biking?!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. Juni 2010)

eventuell... ruf mich mal im laufe des tages an!


----------



## atha58 (29. Juni 2010)

ich bin vielleicht am start


----------



## Holger78 (29. Juni 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> eventuell... ruf mich mal im laufe des tages an!



mann.....wir sehen uns eh um fünf 
brings bike doch gleich mit - ich hab meins im kofferraum


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. Juni 2010)

klingt nach nem plan!


----------



## Holger78 (30. Juni 2010)

right mate!


----------



## acmatze (30. Juni 2010)

ich will auch


----------



## DiscopunX (30. Juni 2010)

Werde vorrausichtlich auch da sein. Bring wenns klappt noch einen kollegen mit der zwar kein Bike hat, dafür aber ne 1A HD Video cam :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (30. Juni 2010)

yeah...


----------



## Phileasson (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## Holger78 (1. Juli 2010)

morgen nachmittag nochmal?


----------



## Hike (2. Juli 2010)

und als blubbernde pfütze oben am berg enden ? hm...


----------



## Phileasson (2. Juli 2010)

bin dabei.. 
selbe zeit wie dienstag? oder wars mittwoch? eehm mitwoch


----------



## Holger78 (2. Juli 2010)

hoffe, daß es gegen sieben, acht uhr schon wieder ETWAS abgekühlt hat.....
wenn nich - desto mehr extremsport

würd dann so gegen halb acht am start sein


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2010)

Wir möchten eine Bitte/Regel aussprechen:
*
Sobald ein Absperrband vor dem Holzdrop gespannt ist, den Trail nicht befahren !*

Wir können es euch nicht verbieten dort zu fahren, aber zeig uns gegenüber bitte den Respekt für unsere Arbeit und akzeptiert unsere Entscheidung.

Täglich ist jemand von uns dort und gibt wenn möglich die Strecken frei.


Wir bitten um euer Verständnis und versprechen euch, wenn die Regel befolgt wird, weiterhin fleißig zu bauen.


Ride on
Die Erbauer

(die Meisten werden wissen worum es geht)


----------



## NatureOne (22. August 2010)

Servus Zusammen

zwei Fragen die erst is der Bene hier noch im forum aktiv hoff mal der Bene ist das auch^^, 

andere frage da ich demnaechst auch ein bike hab waers dann mal moeglich das mich jmnd mal dort mithinnimmt bin auch gerne bereit mal den ganzen tag mitzubuddeln und zu werkeln. oder das mir jmnd vlt ne wegbeschreibung per pn schickt waer nett.

danke vielmals Greez


----------

